# [INVITES] Aviate Launcher and Homescreen Replacement



## weirdsciencex (Oct 15, 2013)

This thread started as a simple giveaway of invites to the new home screen application Aviate. 

It has turned out to be more popular than I could of imagined. So if you receive an invite from someone please reciprocate and send one to your fellow xda members. 

* 
YAHOO HAVE NOW ACQUIRED AVIATE AND HAVE OPENED UP ANOTHER 25,000k BETA SIGNUPS USING THE CODE YAHOO*

http://www.cultofandroid.com/49387/...uncher-opens-another-25k-beta-spots-ces-2014/ 

If anyone has done a review either written or video then msg me the link and I will add it here. 

I'm in no way associated with Aviate, I'm just a tester from the early days. 

Video review on YouTube by Oode : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI8UrdC0zOI

Aviate Promo Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVDEq5ZKssM

Review submitted by jwoegerbauer http://www.austech.info/mobile-phones/87137-android-aviate-intelligent-homescreen.html

*+gnaver has posted that the code MUSIC can be used, I can confirm this works. Checked 14th Feb*

-----------------------------------------------------


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wanzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Here I am!

wanzerotto @ gmail .com

Thank youvery much!


----------



## woodsant (Oct 15, 2013)

if you still have any invites i would love to grab one. 

[email protected]


----------



## maxiedk (Oct 15, 2013)

I would love one if you have any available.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## carepack (Oct 15, 2013)

me too please

[email protected]


----------



## jayeshrc (Oct 15, 2013)

Id like one please


----------



## manfio (Oct 15, 2013)

If you havê ofc

Enviado do meu Nexus 7 utilizando o Tapatalk now Free


----------



## FX.2000 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd love one if you still have it

fx2000 @ gmail . com


----------



## bluerider (Oct 15, 2013)

please send to

bmaia85gmail


----------



## szymko1995 (Oct 15, 2013)

Please.
[email protected]


----------



## bluerider (Oct 15, 2013)

Got it.

You have to register in the wating list, then when an image from a plane ticket appears user the letters from the both sides of the wings as your code.

That works.


----------



## daweeze02 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd like to test it out, thanks in advance


[email protected]


----------



## GeekndGamer (Oct 15, 2013)

*Please*

Please send me [email protected]


----------



## Coito (Oct 15, 2013)

if there's still any invites available please send me one

[email protected]

thx


----------



## muralisn (Oct 15, 2013)

I Need one.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## jayeshrc (Oct 15, 2013)

I got invited so have 5 invites of mine to give out.. Give me your email id and when I wake up tomorrow morning I will send them out! If you do get invited in the mean while please let me know


----------



## Coito (Oct 15, 2013)

jayeshrc said:


> I got invited so have 5 invites of mine to give out.. Give me your email id and when I wake up tomorrow morning I will send them out! If you do get invited in the mean while please let me know

Click to collapse



[email protected]

Thx


----------



## 1024k (Oct 15, 2013)

exp48967 @ aol.com

thanks


----------



## slsf2011 (Oct 15, 2013)

jayeshrc said:


> I got invited so have 5 invites of mine to give out.. Give me your email id and when I wake up tomorrow morning I will send them out! If you do get invited in the mean while please let me know

Click to collapse



If you still have any invites I'd love to be invited sfleir617 (at) Gmail (dot) com


----------



## MMRadiation (Oct 15, 2013)

[email protected] 

Thanks 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 15, 2013)

Can you send me an invite please please please ! Thank you so much ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------




mastaofdacat said:


> Can you send me an invite please please please ! Thank you so much !
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Duh [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## volcalstone (Oct 15, 2013)

jayeshrc said:


> I got invited so have 5 invites of mine to give out.. Give me your email id and when I wake up tomorrow morning I will send them out! If you do get invited in the mean while please let me know

Click to collapse



Hey if you could hook me up that would be great, thx in advance. 

vocalstone @ gmail.com 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jurasek (Oct 15, 2013)

*Please invitation*

Hey if you could also hook me up that would be great, thx in advance. 
[email protected] Thanks!


----------



## grantgreen (Oct 15, 2013)

me too please!! 

contact [at] matthiasthoelen.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2013)

Would appreciate if someone can PM me an invite. 

Thanks!


----------



## carepack (Oct 15, 2013)

someone got a code from OP?


----------



## brech1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would like an invite please.
[email protected]


----------



## mascian (Oct 16, 2013)

I would like an invite please.
Thx in advance!
mascian 66 @ gmail . com


----------



## sixcoronas (Oct 16, 2013)

[email protected] name in the hat, please﻿


----------



## habs4me (Oct 16, 2013)

If anyone has any invites I would like one. [email protected] 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azn_indeed (Oct 16, 2013)

please send invite too
[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## Coito (Oct 16, 2013)

just got my code.
thx jayeshrc

have 3 ivites left 
anyone needs?


----------



## reizarc (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re*



Coito said:


> just got my code.
> thx jayeshrc
> 
> have 3 ivites left
> anyone needs?

Click to collapse



I would be great if you could share [email protected]


----------



## brech1985 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the invite jayeshrc.

Sent from my One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gjohnson7771 (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite.  [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 16, 2013)

Please [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Coito (Oct 16, 2013)

Gjohnson7771 said:


> Can someone send me an invite.  [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sent one

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------




reizarc said:


> I would be great if you could share [email protected]

Click to collapse



sent one to you too

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------




mastaofdacat said:


> Please [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



last one went for you


----------



## seraphine (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone got invitations left? I'd like one: [email protected]


----------



## hypnero (Oct 16, 2013)

Those of you who are getting invites if you could pass the favor on and someone send me a code that would be great. chrisjamesweller at gmail dot com. thanks.


----------



## Solange82200 (Oct 16, 2013)

Would like an invite please,  [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 16, 2013)

Coito thank you so so so much ! U need anything lemme know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 AM ----------




Coito said:


> sent one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much !!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nimeni11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey guys, would really appreciate an invite  Will send invites after someone invites me. If you could PM me that would be great. You can also send to [email protected] Thanks in advance!


----------



## michiil (Oct 16, 2013)

If anyone has one left please send it to [email protected]. Thank you


----------



## DragonStar (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey, if anyone has one to [email protected] would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rhtzshahriar (Oct 16, 2013)

If anyone has one left please send it to [email protected] ..
Thanks ..


----------



## 87Cocaine87 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pm Me if anyone have any invite 
Tanks


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 16, 2013)

; ) anyway debating if I like it.  Its just all white or all black. Like the widgets 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dogntbone (Oct 16, 2013)

mastaofdacat said:


> ; ) anyway debating if I like it.  Its just all white or all black. Like the widgets
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



would appreciate if you/anyone would send me an invite at [email protected].


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 16, 2013)

I just used all mine . Im sorry bud . I took cared of some people on here and a friend . Im soo sorry .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 16, 2013)

If someone could please send an invite I would be really grateful.  Please pm me if you have any left. Thank you so much. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## rhtzshahriar (Oct 16, 2013)

zeus.k1987 said:


> If someone could please send an invite I would be really grateful.  Please pm me if you have any left. Thank you so much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



send me your e-mail address mate ..


----------



## lassegs (Oct 16, 2013)

Top o' the mornin to you, kind stranger!
I too would be eternally in your debt if you sent an invite to [email protected]  :highfive:


----------



## rondera (Oct 16, 2013)

Need one please  [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## harshad_kp (Oct 16, 2013)

The screenshots of the launcher looks amazing... I would love to be part of the beta team and experience this great launcher. Please can you send me an Invite. My email id is [email protected].


----------



## Ins1d3r (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd be grateful to receive an invite. If anyone is willing to send me one say so please, I'll PM you my email. Thanks.


----------



## angelahp (Oct 16, 2013)

I have 4 invites available. Please dm me your email address. First come first served basis.

All gone now sorry

Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tids2k (Oct 16, 2013)

angelahp said:


> I have 4 invites available. Please dm me your email address. First come first served basis.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi can you send me an invite @ [email protected] . Many Thanks.


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## angelahp (Oct 16, 2013)

tids2k said:


> Hi can you send me an invite @ [email protected] . Many Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Will do, check the junk folder in your email as my invite went to junk. X

Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## harshad_kp (Oct 16, 2013)

angelahp said:


> I have 4 invites available. Please dm me your email address. First come first served basis.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Please can you send me an invite. I have sent you private message with my email address. Thanks


----------



## DragonStar (Oct 16, 2013)

angelahp said:


> I have 4 invites available. Please dm me your email address. First come first served basis.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Any chance you have any left to send to me at [email protected]?


----------



## angelahp (Oct 16, 2013)

DragonStar said:


> Any chance you have any left to send to me at [email protected]?

Click to collapse



Yes you can have my last one ☺ if your email invite code doesn't come soon please also check your junk folder

Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DragonStar (Oct 16, 2013)

angelahp said:


> Yes you can have my last one ☺ if your email invite code doesn't come soon please also check your junk folder
> 
> Sent from my LG-F240L using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You're awesome! Got it and thanks heaps!


----------



## osazone (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd like to have an invite too. I really want to try it. [email protected]

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Amau1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## cazxstan (Oct 16, 2013)

I would love an invite if there's still any out there

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## artvandalay22222 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd really like to try this as well.
Thanks to anyone who sends me one

Sent from my SGH-i777 using Tapatalk


----------



## szymko1995 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would like to get one. My mail: [email protected]

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## asit619 (Oct 16, 2013)

plllzz if anyone have a invite mail me [email protected] pllzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yamakinkara (Oct 16, 2013)

*Aviate invite code please*

Can anyone share an invite to my mail [email protected]
In search of an invite from past couple of hours.

Thanks !!


----------



## jroz2001 (Oct 16, 2013)

Would like to get a invite on jrozemuller[a]gmail.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## H418982 (Oct 16, 2013)

I just requested the code but in case anyone has an extra invite still my email is [email protected]


----------



## shaitan667 (Oct 16, 2013)

If anyone else can spare an invite code, I would be rather keen 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## michiil (Oct 16, 2013)

if someone has an invite left please send it to [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## yamakinkara (Oct 16, 2013)

*Aviate invite code please*

If anyone of you got an Invitation left.I'm real interested to get an invite to [email protected]

Thanks !!


----------



## phedders (Oct 16, 2013)

At the risk of an AOL moment... anyone got a moment to invite [email protected]

Many thanks!


----------



## stewcarn (Oct 16, 2013)

Would really appreciate an invite code.  [email protected]


----------



## tosin01 (Oct 16, 2013)

Would love an invite please. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## abworrell (Oct 16, 2013)

*Invite*

Any available invites would be much appreciated.  PM or citronicx [ at ] gmail.com


----------



## nodevilname (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi can you send me an invite to [email protected]


----------



## grantgreen (Oct 16, 2013)

i'd love to get an invite too!! 

contact[at]matthiasthoelen.com


----------



## nimeni11 (Oct 16, 2013)

Please invite me also: [email protected] 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adren Pereira (Oct 16, 2013)

*Invite please*

Guys.. Please help.. I have been looking for an invite code for hours now.. Please send me an invite code to the following address.. [email protected].. It will be well appreciated.. Thank you so much in advance..


----------



## Legend28469 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'd really like an invite too please. [email protected]


----------



## weirdsciencex (Oct 16, 2013)

maxiedk said:


> I would love one if you have any available.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse











wanzer said:


> Here I am!
> 
> wanzerotto @ gmail .com
> 
> Thank youvery much!

Click to collapse











woodsant said:


> if you still have any invites i would love to grab one.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse











szymko1995 said:


> Please.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse











FX.2000 said:


> I'd love one if you still have it
> 
> fx2000 @ gmail . com

Click to collapse



Invites sent. 

For anyone else as soon as I receive some more invites I will send them on a first come basis. 





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gary93 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would like to try this out too. Anybody still have invite can share?
[email protected]
Much appreciate!


----------



## echocorp87 (Oct 16, 2013)

Been waiting over the week now ... Could anyone help me out with a Invite and spread the android love?! 

[email protected]

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omar's Android (Oct 16, 2013)

*Pretty please with android ontop?*

Spread the love and please send me an invitation. My email is:
[email protected]

Once again, thanks in advance.:highfive:


----------



## kxhaz (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been trying to be patient and wait for my code I requested yesterday morning (from Aviate), however it still has not come, so if some one has an extra and wants to send me one as well that would be great. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## chrisotto (Oct 16, 2013)

*Invite*

Do me! do me! 

Would be much appreciated if someone would share the love! :fingers-crossed:

[email protected]


----------



## nkiwi (Oct 16, 2013)

Had some invites - pm me your email - first come first serve

All gone - will let you all know when the next batch arrives


----------



## Ne0x86 (Oct 16, 2013)

Please send one ne0x.mv @ gmail

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Ivyn87 (Oct 16, 2013)

If someone have an invite for me this is my email  [email protected]
Thanks and regards
Ivan


----------



## fredriko83 (Oct 16, 2013)

If anybody have an invite xtra i would appreciate it! Fredrik[email protected]

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hi5josh (Oct 16, 2013)

*Please send invite!*

Please send me an invite! [email protected] Thanks in advance! :victory:


----------



## sam-man (Oct 16, 2013)

Is it possible to get an invite [email protected]

thanks


----------



## elCi (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone has got an invite code left...please
Thx in advanced


----------



## BigNu (Oct 16, 2013)

anyone, me want to try aviate, kindly invite me, a little desperated here, this is my email, [email protected]


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 16, 2013)

nkiwi said:


> Had some invites - pm me your email - first come first serve

Click to collapse



Just sent you a pm. Waiting for your reply. Thank you so much. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## nkiwi (Oct 16, 2013)

zeus.k1987 said:


> Just sent you a pm. Waiting for your reply. Thank you so much.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



done - check your mail


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 16, 2013)

nkiwi said:


> done - check your mail

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton bro.  Just got it.  Truly appreciate your help. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------

Anyone wants an invite please pm with your email. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## chrlek (Oct 17, 2013)

Realy want an invite [email protected]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

chrlek said:


> Realy want an invite [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Done. Check your mail. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 AM ----------

I have few invites left. Pm with your email address if want one. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dutchy716 (Oct 17, 2013)

Would greatly appreciate an invite if someone has a spare. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

dutchy716 said:


> Would greatly appreciate an invite if someone has a spare. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pm me with your email address 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wootboots (Oct 17, 2013)

*Aviate Invite*

Invite if you have one to spare

Screamingprozac <at> Gmail dot com


----------



## dutchy716 (Oct 17, 2013)

zeus.k1987 said:


> Pm me with your email address
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sent!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

dutchy716 said:


> Sent!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Done. Check your email 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------




Wootboots said:


> Invite if you have one to spare
> 
> Screamingprozac <at> Gmail dot com

Click to collapse



Just sent you one. Check your email 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## trsanning (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone has an extra invite please send me one: trsanning @ gmail dot com

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## caarlos3_ (Oct 17, 2013)

Could Anyone send me one of these? I would be very interested! 
[email protected]


----------



## mapl.ph (Oct 17, 2013)

Would like to have one. Thanks

mapl.ph @ gmail.com

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

Would like to have one. Thanks

mapl.ph @ gmail.com


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

mapl.ph said:


> Would like to have one. Thanks
> 
> mapl.ph @ gmail.com
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just sent you.  Please pass on the kindness to others 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 AM ----------




trsanning said:


> If anyone has an extra invite please send me one: trsanning @ gmail dot com
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Just sent you the last one I had.  I would appreciate if you pass on the kindness to others. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mapl.ph (Oct 17, 2013)

@zeus.k1987

Thanks, I guess I'm having problems activating at the moment.


----------



## trsanning (Oct 17, 2013)

mapl.ph said:


> @zeus.k1987
> 
> Thanks, I guess I'm having problems activating at the moment.

Click to collapse



I think their sever is down. I'm having the same issue 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elbardi (Oct 17, 2013)

*Invite?*

Does anyone else have an invite code?


----------



## Fam Money (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks to zeus.k1987 I have a couple of invites to give away. PM your email and I'll send one......

*Edit*
All out of invites.


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fam Money said:


> Thanks to zeus.k1987 I have a couple of invites to give away. PM your email and I'll send one......

Click to collapse



Appreciate it man. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fam Money (Oct 17, 2013)

zeus.k1987 said:


> Appreciate it man.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thanks again! So far I like the app. It does some pretty cool things so far. The only thing that concerns me is the location stuff...seems pretty aggressive. Damn thing knew I was in a Home Depot! I'll need to keep an eye on the battery life of my phone.


----------



## zeus.k1987 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fam Money said:


> Thanks again! So far I like the app. It does some pretty cool things so far. The only thing that concerns me is the location stuff...seems pretty aggressive. Damn thing knew I was in a Home Depot! I'll need to keep an eye on the battery life of my phone.

Click to collapse



Ha ha lol.  I am actually liking that location stuff. I mean we are being tracked anyway so at least it's giving us something useful in return. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## meerez (Oct 17, 2013)

I would love to test this launcher if anyone would be kind enough to share a invite with me I would appreciate it immensely and of course pass along invites once I received mine 

Sent from my LGMS769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TakuyaZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Would like an invite!

Of course i will share it to others too 

Email is [email protected]


----------



## billywilly10 (Oct 17, 2013)

*aviate code needed.*

Please send a code too if anyone is kind enough to share. So wanna try it out. 

Email me [email protected]

I will share my five invites here.

Thanks.




Fam Money said:


> Thanks again! So far I like the app. It does some pretty cool things so far. The only thing that concerns me is the location stuff...seems pretty aggressive. Damn thing knew I was in a Home Depot! I'll need to keep an eye on the battery life of my phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## UbuntuBrandon (Oct 17, 2013)

Twelfthdoctah @ gmail 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## meerez (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you zingo! I shall pay it forward brother!

Sent from my LGMS769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sacredsoul (Oct 17, 2013)

Send an invite to [email protected] if possible.

Thanks guys!


----------



## tk192 (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected] please! Thanks. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ratul_jain1991 (Oct 17, 2013)

Can someone spare an invite for me if possible?

My email is [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## meerez (Oct 17, 2013)

4 left... Message me I'm going to bed in 5min

Sent from my LGMS769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## muralisn (Oct 17, 2013)

send me one at [email protected]


----------



## toslut95 (Oct 17, 2013)

meerez said:


> 4 left... Message me I'm going to bed in 5min
> 
> Sent from my LGMS769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Please send to [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## sam-man (Oct 17, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite please

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## fict (Oct 17, 2013)

send to [email protected] please


----------



## mailliw320 (Oct 17, 2013)

Invite, please? [email protected]

I'll pay it forward within this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## modi_hir (Oct 17, 2013)

mailliw320 said:


> Invite, please? [email protected]
> 
> I'll pay it forward within this thread.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Send one to [email protected] please.


----------



## el_easy (Oct 17, 2013)

:good:





			
				jrburkh said:
			
		

> send to 	4 invites available
> I have 4 available as well. PM me your email, first four get it. [/QUOTE]
> [user=2427144]@jrburkh[/user]  thanks bro, just activated it the thread where you sent me the invite got closed, as soon as I learn to to share with other I will..

Click to collapse


----------



## TakuyaZ (Oct 17, 2013)

el_easy said:


> :good:
> 
> @jrburkh  thanks bro, just activated it the thread where you sent me the invite got closed, as soon as I learn to to share with other I will..

Click to collapse



List me in your sharing list 

Sent from my SO-04E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wiefelmark (Oct 17, 2013)

Please lend me one of your codes!!!  Thanks a lot!

My email is [email protected]

Once again, thanks a lot!


----------



## el_easy (Oct 17, 2013)

TakuyaZ said:


> List me in your sharing list
> 
> Sent from my SO-04E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Okay now I know to to share the invitation I have 5, so send me your Email before finish..hehehe


----------



## TakuyaZ (Oct 17, 2013)

el_easy said:


> Okay now I know to to share the invitation I have 5, so send me your Email before finish..hehehe

Click to collapse



Pm me

Sent from my SO-04E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## giamre (Oct 17, 2013)

Please send me one of your codes!!!  Thanks a lot!!!

My email is [email protected]


----------



## el_easy (Oct 17, 2013)

TakuyaZ said:


> List me in your sharing list
> 
> Sent from my SO-04E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





fict said:


> send to [email protected] please

Click to collapse





mailliw320 said:


> Invite, please? [email protected]
> 
> I'll pay it forward within this thread.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse





modi_hir said:


> Send one to [email protected] please.

Click to collapse




Done!!!  I GOT NONE

NOTE: You might find your invite in the spam folder okay, it happened to me.
Also I expect everybody that got invite from me to share to XDA members ok!!!


----------



## michiil (Oct 17, 2013)

el_easy said:


> Okay now I know to to share the invitation I have 5, so send me your Email before finish..hehehe

Click to collapse



just sent you a pm


----------



## TakuyaZ (Oct 17, 2013)

Damn this launcher is nice

since I got an invite, anyone want one? 5left

pm me with your email!


----------



## wiefelmark (Oct 17, 2013)

*Aviate code*



TakuyaZ said:


> Damn this launcher is nice
> 
> since I got an invite, anyone want one? 5left
> 
> pm me with your email!

Click to collapse



Just send you a PM!


----------



## TakuyaZ (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm all out of invites. Hehe

Sent from my SO-04E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dameon87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd love an invite if anyone else has a spare.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbicho (Oct 17, 2013)

I would like to be invited also, if someone who have a spare one would be kind to invite me, it would be great

Thanks


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Pls send me an invite also been waiting very long 
Email- [email protected]
Thnx

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billytpl (Oct 17, 2013)

Please send me an invite and I will forward the invites here to let more people enjoy the great launcher! :good:
my email: billytpl <at> Gmail dot com


----------



## azeem.droid (Oct 17, 2013)

I would love to try the launcher.. if anyone has got any invites left pls pm me. Would be very thankful to u
 Email: [email protected] .com
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## andrethrill (Oct 17, 2013)

Can I pleeeeease get an invite??


----------



## dutchy716 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have 4 invites. PM me with your email and I'll hook you up.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

All gone!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## giamre (Oct 17, 2013)

5 invites here... send me a PM with your email 

All gone


----------



## set_st (Oct 17, 2013)

have 5 invites. wait for a PM with your email.


----------



## trsanning (Oct 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## superboy250 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have 5 Invitations.

PM Please.


----------



## compnerd21 (Oct 17, 2013)

*invite*

Invite please? [email protected]


----------



## Amau1 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have 2 invites, just PM with your email.


----------



## Ctp3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got 5 invites. ..pm ur email 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rob_z11 (Oct 17, 2013)

[/COLOR]





Ctp3 said:


> I got 5 invites. ..pm ur email
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



PM sent.


----------



## Rapture Veteran (Oct 17, 2013)

[email protected]

dont care about posting my email public. Thanks for the invite whoever


----------



## rob_z11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Amau1 said:


> I have 2 invites, just PM with your email.

Click to collapse



PM Sent.  Thanks.


----------



## armyofpunk (Oct 17, 2013)

Ctp3 said:


> I got 5 invites. ..pm ur email
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pm sent

Sent from my C6616 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mastakorea (Oct 17, 2013)

Got one, Thank you~


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone here using canvas 2
If yes then does aviate beta works ???
Pls tell

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smalinj (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone still have an invite for me?


----------



## juggaman (Oct 17, 2013)

Would love an invite if anyone has an extra. :highfive:


----------



## nespresso33 (Oct 17, 2013)

deleted


----------



## nuclearflare (Oct 17, 2013)

*invite??*

Would love it of you could spare me an invite

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Pm me ur id if u want invite 

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoangphan (Oct 17, 2013)

If you've got an aviate invite left, I'd love one!

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## nextelfixer (Oct 17, 2013)

I sure would appreciate an invite.  I'd love to give this launcher a try!

Thanks,

[email protected]


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay my all the invites r used...

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




nextelfixer said:


> I sure would appreciate an invite.  I'd love to give this launcher a try!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



I've sent u invite:thumbup:

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




hoangphan said:


> If you've got an aviate invite left, I'd love one!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sent to u also

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 17, 2013)

edit: done


----------



## FreakyBich (Oct 17, 2013)

*in*

Got 4 invites left.pm me


----------



## nextelfixer (Oct 17, 2013)

I've got 3 invites 



All Gone!


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 17, 2013)

nextelfixer said:


> I've got 3 invites

Click to collapse




invite me see above post


----------



## nextelfixer (Oct 17, 2013)

sergio_f said:


> invite me see above post

Click to collapse



DONE!


----------



## tjohnstone3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got one, thanks to whoever it was!!

THanks!


----------



## m0bi1e (Oct 17, 2013)

Paying forward my five invites. First five PMs gets them.

And they're gone. Hope everyone enjoys.


----------



## luck3rr (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone? [email protected] thanks!!!


----------



## tihsamikah (Oct 17, 2013)

*Invites....*

Got 4 invites left.... PM me for one...

sorry... 5th invite is for the missus


----------



## mcduffie2010 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tell me if you like it 

Verstuurd van mijn Desire HD met Tapatalk


----------



## DarthScabrous (Oct 17, 2013)

Can anyone pm me an invite code?  Or send it to my email?  Its [email protected].  Thanks!


If I get in, I'll help out whoever is next in line.


----------



## L4r (Oct 17, 2013)

If their are any left, I would love to try this out: [email protected]

Thanks, I'll also help the next in line


----------



## Crimsti (Oct 17, 2013)

It will be great if i can get one invite ! Pm me or email : [email protected]


----------



## Hazerd (Oct 17, 2013)

Would like one too. 
Since if just got my HTC one 

[email protected]


----------



## rmagruder (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone has an invite to Aviate left, please PM me.  I'd be eternally grateful 



Hazerd said:


> Would like one too.
> Since if just got my HTC one
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse


----------



## NoLunchBox_ (Oct 17, 2013)

If anyone has anymore invites, PM me. Would really appreciate it 

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mastaofdacat (Oct 18, 2013)

mcduffie2010 said:


> Tell me if you like it
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Desire HD met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How did you change the icons ? Rooted ??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## que42881 (Oct 18, 2013)

Please add me to the code list.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaaldude (Oct 18, 2013)

*Please*



tihsamikah said:


> Got 4 invitestesft.... PM me for one...
> 
> sorry... 5th invite is for the missus

Click to collapse



Please send me one also it will be my pleasure
My ID is c-. [email protected].


----------



## iWon't (Oct 18, 2013)

Also looking for an invite. Anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## cleancamp (Oct 18, 2013)

if anyone else would like to be so kind as to pass one on to [email protected] it would be greatly appreciated. been waiting ages to try it out but can't find an invite anywhere. getting anxious.


----------



## danv28 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kiindly requesting an invite: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## JeffroTull (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone would spare an invite to [email protected]

I will pay it forward!
Thanks!


----------



## mailliw320 (Oct 18, 2013)

As I have no way of know who has or hasn't received an invite, first five to PM me their e-mail will receive invites. Please pay it forward within this thread.

I'll edit this post when all my invites are gone.

Special thanks to el_easy for inviting me!


----------



## nvyaniv (Oct 18, 2013)

Would like one 

and also share mine as well


----------



## michiil (Oct 18, 2013)

the first 4 pms with email are getting an invite


----------



## nvyaniv (Oct 18, 2013)

*Thanks to mailliw320*

If anyone wants one Plz PM me your email ID...

I got my invite Thanks to mailliw320 ...


----------



## steamon (Oct 18, 2013)

Could I have a invite? I want to try to this out for  the galaxy S III.

Send invite to: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## ajayshrivastav (Oct 18, 2013)

*Aviate Invite*

Hi there, wondering if anybody have any invite left to spare me one.

Shoot me on at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## nico_l (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone has an invite code for me? Would be glad. Thank You.
Email is [email protected] or PM 

Gesendet von meinem LG P920 mit Tapatalk. Rom is leaked ICS V28b.


----------



## michiil (Oct 18, 2013)

michiil said:


> the first 4 pms with email are getting an invite

Click to collapse



1 left


----------



## Kryptonyx (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I have 5 invs. If anyone wants it, just send me PM with mail.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Oct 18, 2013)

Pls keep sending invites so more of us could use it

If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
sent from legoice s4


----------



## vmirage (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I have an invite as well? thanks

[email protected]


----------



## steamon (Oct 18, 2013)

Not looking for a key anymore. Thanks Kryptonyx.


----------



## weird000 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Inviting yourself to Aviate*

Here's a short guide about inviting yourself to Aviate Beta (worked for me yesterday).

First, install Aviate Beta and subscribe to invite queue using your email.
Get Android Device ID app from Google Play.
Run it. Note "Android ID" string which should look like 1234567890abcdef.
On your PC, download cURL (google it). Unpack it somewhere.
Open command prompt or terminal and go to folder containing cURL, e.g. run

```
cd C:\path\to\curl
```

From there, run

```
curl --data "email=YOUR_EMAIL&device_id=YOUR_ANDROID_ID" http ://api.getaviate.com/v4/users/invite_friend/
```
(remove whitespace after "http" in Aviate API URL). Replace YOUR_EMAIL and YOUR_ANDROID_ID with your real email from step 1 and your real Android ID from step 3.
Voila, you've just invited yourself and still have 4 invites!


----------



## naishadh (Oct 18, 2013)

*need code*



steamon said:


> Not looking for a key anymore. Thanks Kryptonyx.

Click to collapse



Pl some help me to invite code.
[email protected].
Thanks in advanse.


----------



## teraxul (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey  anyone can send me invite? Please  
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## forver1992 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Kryptonyx for the invite code ... :good:


----------



## dankaren (Oct 18, 2013)

*Code please*

[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Hemmansaegarn (Oct 18, 2013)

*Code please*



forver1992 said:


> Thanks Kryptonyx for the invite code ... :good:

Click to collapse



Could someone please send me an invite code aswell?
Regards 
[email protected]


----------



## Free.rockstar (Oct 18, 2013)

if anyone got invite pls help me..

[email protected]


----------



## lovelyindiano (Oct 18, 2013)

*need invite*



Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> Pls keep sending invites so more of us could use it
> 
> If u like my post or it helped u then pls press thanks...
> sent from legoice s4

Click to collapse



Please send me a invite at [email protected]. thanks.


----------



## sid990 (Oct 18, 2013)

if someone has a code, i'll be happy 

[email protected]


----------



## ajayshrivastav (Oct 18, 2013)

*Now I can invite too.*



michiil said:


> the first 4 pms with email are getting an invite

Click to collapse



Thanks michiil for the Invite.

Whoever need invites, pm me your email id.
the first 4 will get invite.

Edit: no more invites left ;(


----------



## flatzki (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] pls :beer:

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## teraxul (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] please 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected]
Thanks

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pwned_me (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected]
I will be happy if I recive any code from xda members


----------



## colatehjorth (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## ogrillion (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] please 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

The first 4 pms will have an invite from me

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pattriccio (Oct 18, 2013)

*can i have an invite pls.....*

[email protected]


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

pattriccio said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



done

2 to go

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## minijis (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected]

Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

minijis said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my A110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



done
don't forget to share with others

*1 TO GO*


----------



## dOtlich (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected] thanks!

Skickat från min HTC One X med Tapatalk


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

dOtlich said:


> [email protected] thanks!
> 
> Skickat från min HTC One X med Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Done
Do not forget to share

Sorry I have no more invites


----------



## Free.rockstar (Oct 18, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> done
> don't forget to share with others
> 
> *1 TO GO*

Click to collapse



pls give me code..
[email protected]
thanks


----------



## angello2299 (Oct 18, 2013)

Free.rockstar said:


> pls give me code..
> [email protected]
> thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry i have no more invites 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Free.rockstar (Oct 18, 2013)

angello2299 said:


> Sorry i have no more invites
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



oh thanks anyways 
anyone else? please.


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

Free.rockstar said:


> oh thanks anyways
> anyone else? please.

Click to collapse




done

press thanks


----------



## Free.rockstar (Oct 18, 2013)

sergio_f said:


> done

Click to collapse



thanks


----------



## grooven79 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Piggy Back*

Anyone got another invite? PM me please


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

grooven79 said:


> Anyone got another invite? PM me please

Click to collapse



PM me with email


----------



## vineet8137 (Oct 18, 2013)

Can i get an invite 

***

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

vineet8137 said:


> Can i get an invite
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



done

if i help press thanks


----------



## redishbrownmail.com (Oct 18, 2013)

*invite please*

id like to get an invitation thanks


----------



## esturiano (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I get an invite? Please.
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

esturiano said:


> Can I get an invite? Please.
> [email protected]
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



done

press thanks if i helped


----------



## Desmios (Oct 18, 2013)

Could someone send me an invite?

[email protected]

Forgive my english, thanks


----------



## santzia (Oct 18, 2013)

I could really use an invite.  I want to see if Aviate is everything I was hoping chameleon would be.  

[email protected]


----------



## ShizuokaMark (Oct 18, 2013)

sergio_f said:


> done
> 
> press thanks if i helped

Click to collapse



I'd really appreciate it if you've got one more.
And I'll give thanks regardless!
Cheers.


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

santzia said:


> I could really use an invite.  I want to see if Aviate is everything I was hoping chameleon would be.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



done

press thanks if i helped

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




ShizuokaMark said:


> I'd really appreciate it if you've got one more.
> And I'll give thanks regardless!
> Cheers.

Click to collapse




email?


----------



## ShizuokaMark (Oct 18, 2013)

sergio_f said:


> done
> 
> press thanks if i helped
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL. [email protected]

THANKS!


----------



## sergio_f (Oct 18, 2013)

ShizuokaMark said:


> LOL. [email protected]
> 
> THANKS!

Click to collapse



done


----------



## lovelyindiano (Oct 18, 2013)

*Need an invite pls*



sergio_f said:


> done

Click to collapse



Can I get a code please? [email protected] :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nicklas2k (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got an invite to share?


----------



## iWon't (Oct 18, 2013)

sergio_f said:


> done

Click to collapse



Can anyone send me an invitation? Thanks!


----------



## rdsguerreiro (Oct 18, 2013)

Could anyone send an invite too? Thanks in advance :good:
[email protected]


----------



## ShizuokaMark (Oct 18, 2013)

rdsguerreiro said:


> Could anyone send an invite too? Thanks in advance :good:
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done. Please click thanks when you receive it.


----------



## computir (Oct 18, 2013)

*YAR - Yet another Request*

If, perchance you would see your way to sending an invite to this enthusiast, I would be forever grateful.

Received, THANK YOU


----------



## rdsguerreiro (Oct 18, 2013)

ShizuokaMark said:


> Done. Please click thanks when you receive it.

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## grooven79 (Oct 18, 2013)

Many Thanks to some for an invite! 
[email protected] 

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## omarqasim (Oct 18, 2013)

Can some please send me an invite for aviate at [email protected]


----------



## m0bi1e (Oct 18, 2013)

m0bi1e said:


> Paying forward my five invites. First five PMs gets them.

Click to collapse



Still have two left... PM me. 
And they are gone... Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## iWon't (Oct 18, 2013)

m0bi1e said:


> Still have two left... PM me.

Click to collapse



Unable to PM


----------



## jordi_athor (Oct 18, 2013)

Can I get an invite? Please.
[email protected]


----------



## lovelyindiano (Oct 18, 2013)

*code please*



m0bi1e said:


> Still have two left... PM me.

Click to collapse



[email protected] is my email.


----------



## lovinaakash (Oct 18, 2013)

[email protected]
Invitation

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## grooven79 (Oct 18, 2013)

lovelyindiano said:


> [email protected] is my email.

Click to collapse



Done

Don't forget to thank me if it works!


----------



## yikyeou (Oct 18, 2013)

Very much appreciate that if I could have an invite too. Wanted to try this launcher on my note 2 so badly. 

My email is [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## processdeveloper (Oct 18, 2013)

lovelyindiano said:


> [email protected] is my email.

Click to collapse



If you have any aviate invite code left please mail me at [email protected] thanks 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lovinaakash (Oct 18, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by lovelyindiano
> > [email protected] is my email.
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



My email [email protected] please send me invitation
Thxz for it.

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## warrior_123 (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone still has a invite left, can you please send me one invite to checkpep at aol dot com. Thanks in advance!

*I received invite, please send it others who are looking for it. I'll use my invites to send to others*



lovinaakash said:


> My email [email protected] please send me invitation
> Thxz for it.
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## trojan9x (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone has one left, I would appreciate an invite. Email is my username @yahoo.com

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grooven79 (Oct 18, 2013)

yikyeou said:


> Very much appreciate that if I could have an invite too. Wanted to try this launcher on my note 2 so badly.
> 
> My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Done

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lovinaakash (Oct 18, 2013)

grooven79 said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you send me invitation [email protected]

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## kevin.joy (Oct 18, 2013)

*3 Invitations Left*

Hey guys,

I haven't kept track of who's received invitations from others, but I've got 3 left. PM me with your email for them. :angel:

Great app, btw!


----------



## San Shin (Oct 18, 2013)

My *Samsung Galaxy TAB ST-P1000*
Please, send me invite
My email is *[email protected]*
Thanks in advance!


----------



## grooven79 (Oct 18, 2013)

processdeveloper said:


> If you have any aviate invite code left please mail me at [email protected] thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Done

Please thank me if you can!

Sorry last invite given out.... Hope others keep this going!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hellboy2703 (Oct 18, 2013)

I didnt find any launcher to my liking, if its true what it says it does, it might be the one. @d3xp2pc please send me an invitation if you have extra


----------



## grh35 (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone wants invite, send me your PM and mail adress


----------



## hama1333 (Oct 18, 2013)

*aviate invite code*



grh35 said:


> Anyone wants invite, send me your PM and mail adress

Click to collapse



Is you still have a spare code, I would absolutely like to have one. I will spare my invitation codes here as well
Thanks
Hans
[email protected]


----------



## Crimsti (Oct 18, 2013)

i still need a invite ! email : [email protected] ! Thanks !


----------



## processdeveloper (Oct 18, 2013)

Crimsti said:


> i still need a invite ! email : [email protected] ! Thanks !

Click to collapse



Tried sending one to your yahoo address.. It states... Invite already sent to this mailing address... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Unn113 (Oct 18, 2013)

If You guys can send me invite please :fingers-crossed: [email protected]

Message delivered.


----------



## ayegee92 (Oct 18, 2013)

i'd like n invitation if anyone can spare one, [email protected]


----------



## move c:\old c:\new (Oct 18, 2013)

Would love to have an invite. Willing to share afterwards. [email protected]


----------



## isaiahschultz (Oct 18, 2013)

If anyone has any extra invites, I'd appreciate one! [email protected]

I will pay it forward once I have invites to share, as well!


----------



## teraxul (Oct 19, 2013)

One invite for me? [email protected]
I waiting all day 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## neuropsychosis (Oct 19, 2013)

Invite me. [email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ilyaon (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like an invite.
Please send it to [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## packgrad1992 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Request*

Would love an invite if anyone has one to share.

My email is my username at gmail.com

Thanks


EDIT:  Thanks .... got the invite


----------



## kschumake83 (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone have an invite to share?  [email protected] if you do.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eirikjbj (Oct 19, 2013)

Would absolutely love an invite if someone has one to spare.
eirikjbj [at] gmail.com


----------



## sreeramu (Oct 19, 2013)

Invite me. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Desmios (Oct 19, 2013)

[email protected] 

Please, invite me


----------



## riento (Oct 19, 2013)

[email protected] // Please invite me.

Thanks


----------



## mobileguynz (Oct 19, 2013)

Looking for a code as well please pm me


----------



## RedlegMP (Oct 19, 2013)

I got 5. PM me email. 1st come 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manderko (Oct 19, 2013)

*please*

I would very much like an invite if anyone has one. The kind gesture would mean a lot. [email protected]


----------



## VegettoSSB (Oct 19, 2013)

*Aviate*

Plz send me invitation I want to use Aviate
My e-mail address is [email protected]
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## bharani_krishna (Oct 19, 2013)

RedlegMP said:


> I got 5. PM me email. 1st come
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey RedlegMP i was hoping if you could send me the invite for Aviate. Email: [email protected]
I'll be sending invites to other xda members too. Thanks


----------



## zerokillz (Oct 19, 2013)

I've would love an invite, plz send to Johan. Boije @ Gmail. Com 

Thx  

Skickat från min C6903 med Tapatalk


----------



## rliljesand (Oct 19, 2013)

zerokillz said:


> I've would love an invite, plz send to Johan. Boije @ Gmail. Com
> 
> Thx
> 
> Skickat från min C6903 med Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There you go, you got my last one


----------



## biggiebro (Oct 19, 2013)

Will like an invite [email protected] tq for the kind soul

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## zerokillz (Oct 19, 2013)

rliljesand said:


> There you go, you got my last one

Click to collapse



 Thx  :good::good::good:


----------



## Crimsti (Oct 19, 2013)

Have 4 invites . Pm with email and i will send you one !


----------



## camus (Oct 19, 2013)

Crimsti said:


> Have 4 invites . Pm with email and i will send you one !

Click to collapse



PM sent, thanks much!


----------



## MrMaster (Oct 19, 2013)

Crimsti said:


> Have 4 invites . Pm with email and i will send you one !

Click to collapse



PM sent!


----------



## nico_l (Oct 19, 2013)

Got an invite. Thank you. Three left. PM and I send you one...

Gesendet von meinem LG P920 mit Tapatalk. Rom is leaked ICS V28b.


----------



## pedrothelion (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello,

please anyone could invite me?

THANK YOU!


----------



## nico_l (Oct 19, 2013)

Now I ran out of Invitations. Sorry. But the others will share. Thanks.

Gesendet von meinem LG P920 mit Tapatalk. Rom is leaked ICS V28b.


----------



## m4RinKo2 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can anyone invite me? [email protected]

Sent from my GT-S5570I using xda app-developers app


----------



## pedrothelion (Oct 19, 2013)

*delesom 1992*



nico_l said:


> Now I ran out of Invitations. Sorry. But the others will share. Thanks.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG P920 mit Tapatalk. Rom is leaked ICS V28b.

Click to collapse



Thank you anyway!


----------



## fabriciosr (Oct 19, 2013)

If anyone still have invites please send me one: [email protected].
Thanks!

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## RedlegMP (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent you last 2 am invite 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cadis12 (Oct 19, 2013)

Saw this launcher on All About Android this week.  Looks nice!  If anyone could spare and invite it would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!  [email protected] or PM me!


----------



## darkst8rm (Oct 19, 2013)

If anyone could share an invitation code it would be great. Thanks!! :good:


----------



## jimgreat (Oct 19, 2013)

If possible I'd love an invite at [email protected]

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tdotM (Oct 19, 2013)

All Invites gone! 

I have 3 invites left. (As soon as they're gone I'll edit this post.)

PM the email address I should send them to.


----------



## lovelyindiano (Oct 19, 2013)

*need invite*

Got the invite. Thanks.


----------



## kemihansome (Oct 19, 2013)

What's this about please??

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DarthDerron (Oct 19, 2013)

If anyone has any left I would like one. PM me please  

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lovelyindiano (Oct 19, 2013)

*Got five invites*

PM your email ids, first five replies to get the invites.


----------



## zbrix (Oct 19, 2013)

If possible [email protected]
Thanks in advance

Enviado do meu Xperia Arc S utilizando Tapatalk 4


----------



## kemihansome (Oct 19, 2013)

[email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mjmaix (Oct 19, 2013)

*Spare invite?*

Hi, i would like to try this great app. This is my email [email protected]


----------



## ilyaon (Oct 19, 2013)

*aviate invite*

Hello,

If you still have aviate invite, could you send one?

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Anon9mouz (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to try plz [email protected]

Sent from my htc One-M7at&t-using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (Oct 19, 2013)

Me too please: duderuud at gmail.com


----------



## Ahb1117 (Oct 19, 2013)

Need invite plz ahb1117 @ gmail . Com


----------



## kamneed (Oct 19, 2013)

Need invite , please
[email protected]
Thnx in advance


----------



## olovo (Oct 19, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite ?
thanks


----------



## warfexion (Oct 19, 2013)

Inv please if any left [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bones420la (Oct 20, 2013)

Is like to test it out.  [email protected]

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## cinco312 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll give it a try if anyone has an extra invite.

[email protected]


----------



## chavnig (Oct 20, 2013)

Hoping to get an invite will share the love when I get invites to share [email protected]


----------



## BennyJr (Oct 20, 2013)

Would love an invite [email protected]


----------



## staindone (Oct 20, 2013)

[email protected] if anyone has one to spare. Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xRogerxC (Oct 20, 2013)

Would be very grateful if anyone can give me an invite, and will make sure to return the favor to five others as well! Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## AB256 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Want Invite!*

Can someone please help me out with an invite? Thanks!

ID: [email protected]


----------



## jusada (Oct 20, 2013)

Could some kind soul send me an invite please. My email is 
[email protected] 
Thanks alot. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## moydehuelva (Oct 20, 2013)

*invite*

Please a invite for me?


----------



## lovinaakash (Oct 20, 2013)

Any one need invites pm me

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## BennyJr (Oct 20, 2013)

Pm me for invites, first 4 will get them.


----------



## ecoach (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello there

if anyone could send me an invite for Aviate i would realy appreciate that!
Thanks in advance: [email protected]


----------



## cadis12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Still looking for an invite if someone can hook me up!  

Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## masona48 (Oct 20, 2013)

I would like to test this app please if anyone can send an invite it would be appreciated
[email protected]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumrunner6900 (Oct 20, 2013)

I sent 4 random invites out to some folks in this thread. Remember to share the love!


----------



## nandoco (Oct 20, 2013)

I`d be really thankful to have an invitation code


----------



## moydehuelva (Oct 20, 2013)

Aviate no code invitate https://mega.co.nz/#F!R9VSiZyC!ClxpywZvCjrp4Tu0pkw52Q

Enviado desde mi ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5035X usando Tapatalk


----------



## JuanTheMower (Oct 20, 2013)

Can I get an invite?  I forgot to backup aviate in TB before I Flashed a new rom.  >< 

[email protected]

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## c.nyberg (Oct 20, 2013)

please invite me:laugh:

[email protected]

THANX


----------



## jonas2295 (Oct 20, 2013)

not sure if you guys know that but theres an aviate apk which lets you bypass the inviation process  so no need to wait for an invitation


----------



## lizaq (Oct 20, 2013)

I would like to test this app please if anyone can send an invite it would be appreciated
[email protected](dot)com


----------



## licro (Oct 20, 2013)

[email protected] 
Thanks!!

Skickat från min Nexus 7 med Tapatalk


----------



## artvandalay22222 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have 5 invites thanks to lovinaakash so be sure to thank him in the previous page. 
First 5 private messages get the invites.


Sent from my SGH-i777 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------

The reason you must pm yes to get invites is because if you have already gotten one, we wasted the invite 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




artvandalay22222 said:


> I have 5 invites thanks to lovinaakash so be sure to thank him in the previous page.
> First 5 private messages get the invites.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-i777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Binary_File (Oct 20, 2013)

Can you send me an invitation? My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## iWon't (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone with invitation available? If so, please send to *mc mo rai s81 AT gm ail . c om*

Thank you!


----------



## AdamSelene (Oct 21, 2013)

*5 Invites Available*

Thanks to artvandalay22222, I now have 5 Aviate Invites available.  First 5 PMs will get them.


----------



## mgbotoe (Oct 21, 2013)

will love to have an invite. [email protected]

Much appreciation if you can


----------



## melobyrro (Oct 21, 2013)

*Please invite*



AdamSelene said:


> Thanks to artvandalay22222, I now have 5 Aviate Invites available.  First 5 PMs will get them.

Click to collapse



Please [email protected]


----------



## nfspring (Oct 21, 2013)

can I get an invite?

[email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## czSena (Oct 21, 2013)

please sen me invite [email protected]


----------



## moydehuelva (Oct 21, 2013)

I have 2 invites for 2 first PMs

Enviado desde mi ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5035X usando Tapatalk


----------



## pedrothelion (Oct 21, 2013)

I have 5 invites thanks to artvandalay22222!
First 5 private messages get the invites.


----------



## dinjin (Oct 21, 2013)

i also have 5 invitations to share, please PM emails.


----------



## jobonard (Oct 21, 2013)

Can i have one? Email me at jobonard90 gmail dot com? thanks man!


----------



## chousue (Oct 21, 2013)

If anyone has any left I would like one as well: [email protected]

Many thanks 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rehuxley (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like an invite : [email protected] 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jparnell (Oct 21, 2013)

Done [email protected], [email protected] jobonard90 gmail dot com


----------



## iWon't (Oct 21, 2013)

jparnell said:


> Done [email protected], [email protected] jobonard90 gmail dot com

Click to collapse



Please share!

*mcm or ais81 AT gm a il.c om*

Thanks


----------



## sg2189 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love it if I could get an invite! 
[email protected] 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## andike82 (Oct 21, 2013)

If anyone have an invite left, i loved to get one. 
andike82 @ gmail.com
Thanks

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanisod (Oct 21, 2013)

Yo guys
I would love to try this out
If anyone can please send me an invite : [email protected]

Pwety plz 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanRinVA (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll join the list requesting an invite.

SeanRinVA @ gmail.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Oct 21, 2013)

Need a invite please [email protected]

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!- Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## kybackpacker (Oct 21, 2013)

*Invites here too plz!*

I would love an invite if anyone has extras...

kybackpacker at gmail dot com


----------



## mdo41 (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love an invite and will pay it forward!

[email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using xda app-developers app


----------



## wg100 (Oct 21, 2013)

If there is an invite going spare please...

wg 100 @ free net dot de


----------



## Dunkel06 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, I would love an invite. Please send to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## trojan9x (Oct 22, 2013)

I have four invites. First four PMs get the invite. Please thanks when received. 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alucardex21 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pay it forward.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## trojan9x (Oct 22, 2013)

Alucardex21 said:


> Pay it forward.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Three more left 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weirdsciencex (Oct 22, 2013)

I've since been in touch with Aviate to see if they would give us a multiuser code similar to what Android Police had last week and received the following reply. 



> Paul Montoy-Wilson (Aviate)
> Oct 21 14:58 (PDT)
> 
> Mick,
> ...

Click to collapse



So now I need to know what's the best way to go about this? Could we get Aviate featured on the portal? Is someone able to do an in depth review? Or have you guys got some other ideas? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## imagesetal (Oct 22, 2013)

*Aviate Invite*

If anyone has a free aviate invite would be very gratefully received, [email protected]

I'll be sure to share any I get with the community!

Cheers 

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Qllby (Oct 22, 2013)

Would someone send me an invite code to my email 

m7md.us @ hotmail .com

Thank you so much


----------



## johnnylocktang (Oct 22, 2013)

Would love an invite!

john.karlsson(AT)gmail.com

Cheers in advance,

John


----------



## trojan9x (Oct 22, 2013)

Two left. I will only send to emails in PM. Please thanks of you get the invite 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iWon't (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks to trojan9x *I have 5 invites*. Send PM and, for arrival order, I'll send the invitations. Please share your invites afterwards and hit thanks button if you feel like it. 

Cheers!

---------- Post added at 01:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




iWon't said:


> Thanks to trojan9x *I have 5 invites*. Send PM and, for arrival order, I'll send the invitations. Please share your invites afterwards and hit thanks button if you feel like it.
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



4 left.


----------



## mikep99 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks to iWon't, I have 5 invites to pass on. 1st 5 PMs with emails will receive them.

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trojan9x (Oct 23, 2013)

All invites sent 

Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iWon't (Oct 23, 2013)

Still have 3 invites available. PM for invite.


----------



## JEbbinger (Oct 23, 2013)

*invite*



iWon't said:


> Still have 3 invites available. PM for invite.

Click to collapse




I would live an invite. It wont let me pm you please


----------



## iWon't (Oct 23, 2013)

All invites gone. All the the other 4 besides mikep99 please share your invitations!

Regards


----------



## Jino76 (Oct 23, 2013)

i would like to get an invite,thanks.


----------



## mikep99 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've still got 5 to give. PMs please with email address....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2013)

can i get an invite?


----------



## mikep99 (Oct 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> can i get an invite?

Click to collapse



Just sent you one....

I've no more left now so can those who have received off me please share their 5 for everyone else.

Thanks


----------



## manfio (Oct 23, 2013)

Can someone provide a invite please? :'(   

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shriramks (Oct 23, 2013)

An invite will be much appreciated!
[email protected]

Sent from my ST21i


----------



## monilfuria (Oct 23, 2013)

Someone please send me invite email id :- [email protected] Thanks alot in advance


----------



## dstnzrkl (Oct 23, 2013)

I've got a couple left invites as well. PM me and I'll get 5 sent out.


----------



## dlounsberry (Oct 24, 2013)

*aviate invite code*

would love an invite code if anyone has one to spare.


----------



## vertas2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can someone send me the Aviate invite code please?


----------



## civichater (Oct 24, 2013)

Can we keep this thread going..... Please share an invite, and I will share too.


----------



## Davst825 (Oct 24, 2013)

Please share an invite with me at [email protected] I'll happily share back here


----------



## eater1130 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any more invites?  Email me at [email protected] and I'll share back also with you guys.


----------



## eater1130 (Oct 25, 2013)

Davst825 said:


> Please share an invite with me at [email protected] I'll happily share back here

Click to collapse



Sent one.


----------



## weirdsciencex (Oct 25, 2013)

See first post 




-----------------------------------------------------
Sign up for COPY with this link, and we'll both get 5 GB of free cloud storage in addition to the usual 15 GB: https://copy.com?r=m3arsR

Free GiffGaff SIM with £5 credit: http://redir.info.giffgaff.com/r/?id=h4d8d850,c0e1337,c0e139c&p1=d3xp2pc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jlohkc (Oct 25, 2013)

*Looking for invitr code also*

Anyone out there has some left and the would be so kind to send 1 to me also? Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## DerNalia (Oct 25, 2013)

Could I also get one?

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## .go (Oct 25, 2013)

*invite*

Looking for an invite. [email protected]


----------



## nicholasch18 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking for an invite too if anyone has one please send it to me! 

[email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eipnvn (Oct 25, 2013)

*invite*

I'd love an invite too and would be glad to pass on my invites to others!

[email protected]


----------



## Mmxstryker (Oct 25, 2013)

any invites left please?  mmxstryker at gmail.com


----------



## firewaterx (Oct 25, 2013)

*Invite received*

Thanks eipnvn!


----------



## eipnvn (Oct 25, 2013)

I've got 5 invites to give, send me a pm with your email if you'd like one.


----------



## adam_smith95 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have 4 invites if u want one send me a pm.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Flanhare (Oct 25, 2013)

Please share one with me [email protected] if you have one left over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LIGEIRO (Oct 25, 2013)

Can anyone send me Aviate code?


----------



## firewaterx (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks eipnvn for the invite. I have given three to posters above and now have two left. Let me know if you want one.

----All out of invites


----------



## beeutiful37 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can someone pm me an invite?  I would love one

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sg2189 (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a few invites. PM me your email if you'd like one. 

Edit: All out. Sorry. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## beeutiful37 (Oct 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how to add something to the favorites or most used spot on the home screen? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 25, 2013)

Can someone please share invite code I've been waiting for a long time 
[email protected]


----------



## firewaterx (Oct 25, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> Can someone please share invite code I've been waiting for a long time
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## jhonny20041433 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone with invite?

I'll keep sharing.

[email protected]


----------



## firewaterx (Oct 25, 2013)

jhonny20041433 said:


> Anyone with invite?
> 
> I'll keep sharing.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent...I'm all out now!


----------



## jhonny20041433 (Oct 25, 2013)

firewaterx said:


> Invite sent...I'm all out now!

Click to collapse



Brilliant thanks. I'll share my ones as well.

PM me anyone.


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 25, 2013)

firewaterx said:


> Invite sent

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## shaheerali (Oct 25, 2013)

Can I get an invite ?
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 AM ----------




jhonny20041433 said:


> Brilliant thanks. I'll share my ones as well.
> 
> PM me anyone.

Click to collapse



Thnx... I'll share mine too... PM me...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mecmos (Oct 25, 2013)

*Avi*

Hi,

Waiting for an invite code, appreciated...

[email protected]


----------



## moydehuelva (Oct 25, 2013)

Pm and i send invite

Enviado desde mi ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5035X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nephiu5 (Oct 25, 2013)

Would be really grateful if you could send a key. [email protected]

Cheers!


----------



## Future_Awaits (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking for an invite if anyone has one to spare. 

[email protected]


----------



## Riimez (Oct 26, 2013)

Really looking forward to trying it out! Let me know

[email protected]


----------



## rocky272727 (Oct 26, 2013)

Riimez said:


> Really looking forward to trying it out! Let me know
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Hi,

I would like to try the launcher, can some one send me an invite too [email protected]


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 26, 2013)

I would like to try out this!! My email: [email protected]

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 26, 2013)

I  have five invites anyone want  pm me your email address


----------



## dannyboy_uk12 (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> I  have five invites anyone want  pm me your email address

Click to collapse



I may have to take you up on that offer =D email incoming! 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rogoshin (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> I  have five invites anyone want  pm me your email address

Click to collapse




Great, hope i am in time. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## thecalip (Oct 26, 2013)

I would like an invite. 

[email protected] 

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xelatyper (Oct 26, 2013)

If anyone has a invite please send me one. 

[email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Carzas (Oct 26, 2013)

Would love an invite, and will continue to share in this thread. [email protected]


----------



## jhonny20041433 (Oct 26, 2013)

Carzas said:


> Would love an invite, and will continue to share in this thread. [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent.


----------



## leatherdog (Oct 26, 2013)

*invite please*

I'd greatly appreciate an invite! Leatherdog   gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## montilein (Oct 26, 2013)

Carzas said:


> Would love an invite, and will continue to share in this thread. [email protected]

Click to collapse



Can You send me a invite

My Mail is in pm

Thx

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flandi (Oct 26, 2013)

I would be glad if somebody has an invite left for me

Thx for the invite!


----------



## EasyAndroidPro (Oct 26, 2013)

Loving the launcher 
Has anyone managed to get transparent status bar working with this launcher?


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 26, 2013)

4 invites left pm  your email address . sorry for those who pm me already their email, I was busy at work that's why didn't sends invites. if you guys do not get any invites yet pm me again. I will send first to you


----------



## montilein (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> 4 invites left pm  your email address . sorry for those who pm me already their email, I was busy at work that's why didn't sends invites. if you guys do not get any invites yet pm me again. I will send first to you

Click to collapse



I have write pm

Thx

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyboy_uk12 (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> 4 invites left pm  your email address . sorry for those who pm me already their email, I was busy at work that's why didn't sends invites. if you guys do not get any invites yet pm me again. I will send first to you

Click to collapse



Il pm you mate, cheers =) 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 26, 2013)

montilein said:


> I have write pm
> 
> Thx
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Invite sent

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------




dannyboy_uk12 said:


> Il pm you mate, cheers =)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## montilein (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> Invite sent

Click to collapse



Big big Thx 

I have 5  invites now

For invite PM me


Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xelatyper (Oct 26, 2013)

aaki98 said:


> 4 invites left pm  your email address . sorry for those who pm me already their email, I was busy at work that's why didn't sends invites. if you guys do not get any invites yet pm me again. I will send first to you

Click to collapse



I have sent you a pm hope I can get an invite thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## weirdsciencex (Oct 26, 2013)

beeutiful37 said:


> Does anyone know how to add something to the favorites or most used spot on the home screen?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just go into your all apps and drag the app you want across. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aaki98 (Oct 26, 2013)

Xelatyper said:


> I have sent you a pm hope I can get an invite thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## crazymikey (Oct 26, 2013)

montilein said:


> Big big Thx
> 
> I have 5  invites now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent you a PM for an invite request! Thanks!


----------



## montilein (Oct 26, 2013)

crazymikey said:


> Sent you a PM for an invite request! Thanks!

Click to collapse



Done have fun

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazymikey (Oct 26, 2013)

montilein said:


> Done have fun
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## androidware (Oct 26, 2013)

[email protected]

Xperia Arc S cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## melo1819 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## blackorean (Oct 26, 2013)

melo1819 said:


> [email protected].
> 
> Anyone?

Click to collapse



invite sent


----------



## melo1819 (Oct 26, 2013)

I got 5 invites.  Who wants one?


----------



## bigx86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone got an invite for a dev please?

[email protected] or [email protected]

Sent from my Samsung Note 2 LTE


----------



## Kulinick (Oct 26, 2013)

jayeshrc said:


> Id like one please

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## EasyAndroidPro (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi loving the launcher, I hope everyone else is but I wanted a transparent status bar to go with it, 
For now I have a solution for it if you are using xposed framework on your devices and also the dark theme of the launcher  

Install wanam xposed module and go into theme>background color> and put this code into the color text box ff2c2d2f
Make sure to turn on the background color changer at the top right and ensure that wanam xposed module is enabled in the framework then reboot, you should end up with something like this 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## stephen cbr lynch (Oct 26, 2013)

if someone would be so kind to mail me an invite to [email protected]   would be appreciated


----------



## EasyAndroidPro (Oct 26, 2013)

stephen cbr lynch said:


> if someone would be so kind to mail me an invite to [email protected]   would be appreciated

Click to collapse



Sent  enjoy!


----------



## ocn815 (Oct 27, 2013)

If anyone has a spare invite it would be much appreciated  
[email protected]

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

Thanks a lot


----------



## cyrixleong (Oct 27, 2013)

can some one send me invite too?
[email protected]
Sent from my Pioneer S90w using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crozuk (Oct 27, 2013)

*Pretty please*

Can I get one sent to [email protected]

Would be much appreciated.


----------



## raminjpr (Oct 27, 2013)

*if you still have an aviate invite, kindly send me one*

if you still have an aviate invite, kindly send me one to [email protected] ..

Thanks in advance ..XDA Users


----------



## thecalip (Oct 27, 2013)

If there is any more invite available, kindly send one to [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Miqueas111 (Oct 27, 2013)

Please send one to *[email protected]*
and *[email protected]* (GF  hehe)

I really would like to try.
Thanks, XDA!


----------



## yourtitan (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## crozuk (Oct 27, 2013)

*Pretty please*

[email protected]

Would love an invite!


----------



## pakalrtb (Oct 27, 2013)

Would love to get an invite : . 
I have an Ingress invite to give/trade. 
P_


----------



## khaoticking (Oct 27, 2013)

Would love an invite if anyone has one to spare

[email protected]

Ill eat your dog and shine your shoes screw you Im a leprechaun


----------



## Zeuscluts (Oct 27, 2013)

Invited 5 people.
Last five people. 

----------Signature---------
Visit *www.hmpshah.com*


----------



## rocky272727 (Oct 27, 2013)

melo1819 said:


> I got 5 invites.  Who wants one?

Click to collapse



Hey

Send me one [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ToonTonic (Oct 27, 2013)

Would love an invite 

Email : [email protected]


----------



## melo1819 (Oct 27, 2013)

rocky272727 said:


> Hey
> 
> Send me one [email protected]
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Invites sent. 







ToonTonic said:


> Would love an invite
> 
> Email : [email protected]

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkteb (Oct 27, 2013)

Pls invite me.. [email protected].. Thanks..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ToonTonic (Oct 27, 2013)

darkteb said:


> Pls invite me.. [email protected].. Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Check your inbox 

And thsnks again Melo1819

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeWildDroid (Oct 27, 2013)

Got mine. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## saeedbuomar (Oct 27, 2013)

Any invite for me, please... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

An invite please.. 
[email protected] 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ankush menat (Oct 27, 2013)

Send me too [email protected]


----------



## subinjosepht (Oct 27, 2013)

Can anyone send an invite to [email protected] 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ceftriaxone (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] 
thank you


----------



## cnyldz (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I also get one please? 
[email protected]


----------



## kgowrav (Oct 27, 2013)

can i get one please 
[email protected]

Yes thats my actual email address 

Will invite the next 5 persons to post here


----------



## WenzHere (Oct 27, 2013)

kgowrav said:


> can i get one please
> [email protected]
> 
> Yes thats my actual email address
> ...

Click to collapse



can i have one? [email protected]
thank you


----------



## citadel.lewis (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I has invite please? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## fulcrum1971 (Oct 27, 2013)

Can I have an invite please. [email protected]

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LMR1200 (Oct 27, 2013)

If someone could spare another invite..... please pm me 

Thanks!

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




mikep99 said:


> Thanks to iWon't, I have 5 invites to pass on. 1st 5 PMs with emails will receive them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you pm an invite?

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




iWon't said:


> Still have 3 invites available. PM for invite.

Click to collapse



Yes please!


----------



## MufcTK (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys i would really love an invite. My email id is tusharhappy @gmail.com thanks 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rocky272727 (Oct 27, 2013)

melo1819 said:


> Invites sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

Got 5 invites left who wants them

PM me your email


----------



## rahuldel (Oct 27, 2013)

Please send me also a invite at [email protected]

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## raveenrox (Oct 27, 2013)

i have 5 invites left if anybody wants them send me a pm with the email


----------



## rahuldel (Oct 27, 2013)

raveenf said:


> i have 5 invites left if anybody wants them send me a pm with the email

Click to collapse



Please send me a invite at [email protected]


----------



## mangohorse (Oct 27, 2013)

Id be interested in an invite if anyone has one... [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 27, 2013)

mangohorse said:


> Id be interested in an invite if anyone has one... [email protected] Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Sent! Enjoy 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## FutureClimax (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, if there is someone with one invite, please PM me. Don`t really want to put my private email here.
Thanks.


----------



## rocky272727 (Oct 27, 2013)

FutureClimax said:


> Hi, if there is someone with one invite, please PM me. Don`t really want to put my private email here.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



PM me your email 3 still left


----------



## inFocus7 (Oct 27, 2013)

Does anyone else have an invite for Aviate Launcher? 
                                                                                (email: [email protected])


----------



## MysteryE (Oct 28, 2013)

This Aviate Launcher really interesting.
Please anyone, I'm willing to try!
[email protected]


----------



## kgowrav (Oct 28, 2013)

MysteryE said:


> This Aviate Launcher really interesting.
> Please anyone, I'm willing to try!
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## Quicklot (Oct 28, 2013)

*Invites*

Sharing the love back Got 4 Invites


----------



## MysteryE (Oct 28, 2013)

kgowrav said:


> Sent

Click to collapse



Uh, thanks?
I don't get any email. Checked the junks, also none.


----------



## mr.wu (Oct 28, 2013)

thank u very much
whjstc#gmail.com


----------



## bond_bhai (Oct 28, 2013)

Sewrizer said:


> I received mine and the launcher is abosolutely astonishing! I still have 4 Invitations, PM me with your email if you want one!
> 
> EDIT: 1 invitation left

Click to collapse



Can i get one, please? [email protected] [bond.bhai [at] gmail.com


----------



## kirin0ichiban (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone care to pm me an invite? Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smunro622 (Oct 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a extra invite to share no problem paying it forward to those who still need it...


----------



## pilico (Oct 28, 2013)

smunro622 said:


> Does anyone have a extra invite to share no problem paying it forward to those who still need it...

Click to collapse



PM me your email address.

Anyone wish to have it, PM me your email address.


----------



## pakalrtb (Oct 28, 2013)

I just received my invite and ready to share the 5 I got to spare. The first 5 to thank this post will get their invite!
P_


----------



## bobdivx (Oct 28, 2013)

*Aviate*

Hello, do you want send a code please: [email protected]

merci


----------



## crouchytiger (Oct 28, 2013)

pakalrtb said:


> I just received my invite and ready to share the 5 I got to spare. The first 5 to thank this post will get their invite!
> P_

Click to collapse



Thanks given. If you still have codes I would appreciate one 
[email protected]


----------



## brian13206 (Oct 28, 2013)

*xx*

xx


----------



## kleinig (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks a bunch to whomever can PM me a code. Lets all keep paying it forward! :angel:


----------



## pakalrtb (Oct 28, 2013)

crouchytiger said:


> Thanks given. If you still have codes I would appreciate one
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## thecalip (Oct 28, 2013)

kleinig said:


> Thanks a bunch to whomever can PM me a code. Lets all keep paying it forward! :angel:

Click to collapse



PM sent. 

Please send me an invite code to [email protected] if you still have any.

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




pakalrtb said:


> Invite sent

Click to collapse



please send me an invite if you still have them

[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## brian13206 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Please invite*

Cant seem to post correctly today  sorry... If anyone has an invite I'd love to try this and will invite others  TIA  [email protected]


----------



## pakalrtb (Oct 28, 2013)

Invite sent , hit the thanks button if you'd like



brian13206 said:


> Cant seem to post correctly today  sorry... If anyone has an invite I'd love to try this and will invite others  TIA  [email protected]

Click to collapse


----------



## maxxpop (Oct 28, 2013)

*invite req*

Hello! 
Can someone please send me one invitation please?

I'll really appreciate


----------



## brian13206 (Oct 28, 2013)

*sent*



maxxpop said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please send me one invitation please?
> 
> I'll really appreciate
> ...

Click to collapse



Invite sent.. remember to invite someone on the forum and hit the thanks button if you want.Enjoy  Brian


----------



## mihaita_us (Oct 28, 2013)

Can i get an invite  [email protected]? Thank you. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakers1991 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can I get an invite please my email [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## marc_ecko28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite?

Thank you!

[email protected]

Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app


----------



## citadel.lewis (Oct 28, 2013)

Got some invites, inbox me yr email and I'll sort you out

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encefalogram (Oct 28, 2013)

If anyone of you have one invite to spare, my mail is: [email protected]


----------



## dragonedge (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll take one if there's anyone with some left [email protected]


----------



## QBANBOY407 (Oct 28, 2013)

May I have one please guys!!!! [email protected]  I'll thank you 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## citadel.lewis (Oct 28, 2013)

all gone now

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonedge (Oct 28, 2013)

Got 5 myself now PM me for invite.

*Update:* All Gone :crying:


----------



## joshwr6csr (Oct 29, 2013)

If anyone has got an invite lying around would be really greatful ([email protected])
Thanks


----------



## JaysunR (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey, Anyone have any extra Invites to spare? I'd love one if anyone has any to spare. my email is [email protected] if anyone has.


----------



## jonathankretzmer (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey there,

Could you please send me an invite (---removed---), would really appreciate it.  Will pay it forward 

Thanks!


----------



## hannmja (Oct 29, 2013)

can i join? 
[email protected]


----------



## mnsportsguy1978 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone have an invite?

Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app


----------



## hannmja (Oct 29, 2013)

mnsportsguy1978 said:


> Anyone have an invite?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



not yet


----------



## Rogoshin (Oct 29, 2013)

I have three invites, you can PM me for one. 

And then hit the thanks button. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## joshwr6csr (Oct 29, 2013)

Rogoshin said:


> I have three invites, you can PM me for one.
> 
> And then hit the thanks button. :fingers-crossed:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## brendanvincent (Oct 29, 2013)

Rogoshin said:


> I have three invites, you can PM me for one.
> 
> And then hit the thanks button. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Would be greatly appreciative to receive an invite if you still have one to spare.  I've been itching to try this launcher out and just haven't had any luck at receiving an invite.

Thanks in advance!

My email is [email protected].


----------



## tolerant (Oct 29, 2013)

Rogoshin said:


> I have three invites, you can PM me for one.
> 
> And then hit the thanks button. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Could I have one please [email protected]

I will of course share my invites


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bbalint85 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi! If ou have any invites, please send me one: [email protected]
I'll send them forward!

Thanks!


----------



## Lord Dhamir (Oct 29, 2013)

If there is any invite, I would be glad to get one, [email protected]

I will share them further


----------



## Rogoshin (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok my invites are now used, so no need to PM me any further. :angel:


----------



## joshwr6csr (Oct 29, 2013)

I have got 5 invites now pm me for invite

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MagicMan3311 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks to Josh, i now have 4 (1 reservated by friend) invites, too. PM me!


----------



## EasyAndroidPro (Oct 29, 2013)

Ahh I factory reset my phone and didn't back up my apps and it won't let me use aviate anymore with the same code  please send me an invite if anyone has one spare thanks [email protected]

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 29, 2013)

misterashman said:


> Ahh I factory reset my phone and didn't back up my apps and it won't let me use aviate anymore with the same code  please send me an invite if anyone has one spare thanks [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Can you give me another email? Aviate tells me an invite already sent to that one 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## EasyAndroidPro (Oct 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Can you give me another email? Aviate tells me an invite already sent to that one
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worry's I think it sent it to me anyway just received it  thanks a lot  

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005 using XDA Premium


----------



## Vancuver (Oct 29, 2013)

Can someone please send me an invite to:
[email protected]

Once I activate it I will send my new invites to other people here.


----------



## crouchytiger (Oct 29, 2013)

First 4 to pm me can have a code for aviate


----------



## Lord Dhamir (Oct 30, 2013)

crouchytiger said:


> First 4 to pm me can have a code for aviate

Click to collapse



If u still have some, I would be glad 2 get one :fingers-crossed: [email protected]


----------



## niteNarmor (Oct 30, 2013)

I have four left if anyone wants one. Please include email and quote.


----------



## pratherdude (Oct 30, 2013)

niteNarmor said:


> I have four left if anyone wants one. Please include email and quote.

Click to collapse



If you have anymore left please.
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Oct 30, 2013)

niteNarmor said:


> I have four left if anyone wants one. Please include email and quote.

Click to collapse



Please send me an invite.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 30, 2013)

can i have an invite pls? [email protected].. would really appreciate it..


----------



## CressKH (Oct 30, 2013)

Would appreciate anyone that can send me an invite.
Thanks.
[email protected]


----------



## jonathankretzmer (Oct 30, 2013)

invites available, will send to first 4 to PM me 

update: all invites gone, sorry


----------



## JaysunR (Oct 30, 2013)

I have 4 Invites remaining, PM me your email address, first 4 will get them. It may take a few hours (going to sleep soon).


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Oct 30, 2013)

*thank you*



jonathankretzmer said:


> invites available, will send to first 4 to PM me
> 
> update: all invites gone, sorry

Click to collapse



Hi. I've got your mail. Thanks for your invite.


----------



## Stu| (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone with a spare invite I would appreciate it [email protected]


----------



## MadFlava (Oct 30, 2013)

Id really like an invite.. Ive been trying to PM people but I guess I keep missing out.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mehmetolgungun (Oct 30, 2013)

Please invite me
[email protected]

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ianmoone5000 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Invites*

First 3 to pm will get an invite.  Thanks crouchytiger


----------



## JaysunR (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply guys, busy day. I currently am out of Invites. I have mailed Invites to several folks, Enjoy. I'm sure we have friends we want to check it out too but try to give away a couple invites on here, you guys are awesome and thanks to MagicMan3311 for being nice enough to give me an Invite to check it out and spread it around! 

Lovely launcher I must say, I can't wait to see if they add more to it.


----------



## jakers1991 (Oct 30, 2013)

*invite*

can i please have an invite my eamil is [email protected]


----------



## ridethisbike (Oct 30, 2013)

would love an invite: [email protected]

Any invites that I have the chance to send will all go to xda users


----------



## niteNarmor (Oct 31, 2013)

jakers1991 said:


> can i please have an invite my eamil is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------




ridethisbike said:


> would love an invite: [email protected]
> 
> Any invites that I have the chance to send will all go to xda users

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## ridethisbike (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks, bud! As promised, I have 5 invites. pm me


----------



## archiles (Oct 31, 2013)

I have 5 invites if anyone wants it.
PM me,

OOT, do aviate works for samsung galaxy star duos ?


----------



## dvauha (Oct 31, 2013)

*Invite? )*

Hi
Anyone have one invite for me? Thanks a lot!

2258000:cyclops:gmail.com


----------



## dmp1967 (Oct 31, 2013)

Can I have an invite please?

Will share invites to others when I get some.

[email protected]


----------



## hanisod (Oct 31, 2013)

dmp1967 said:


> Can I have an invite please?
> 
> Will share invites to others when I get some.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent, enjoy! 

Edit :
Unfortunately, I don't have anymore 

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk

"Loyalty and friendship, which is to me the same, created all the wealth that I've ever thought I'd have"

-Ernie Banks


----------



## Me Gusta (Oct 31, 2013)

Could I have one too? [email protected]  TIA!

Me Gusta!


----------



## Shrikant Saxena (Oct 31, 2013)

*Invite required...*

If someone felt generous and kind enough, send me an invite

*[email protected] *

Many thanks.


----------



## blackdogserenade (Nov 1, 2013)

[email protected]
Can I get an invite? I would really like to try this out.
I'll invite others if I get one.


----------



## niteNarmor (Nov 1, 2013)

Shrikant Saxena said:


> If someone felt generous and kind enough, send me an invite
> 
> *[email protected] *
> 
> Many thanks.

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## Juan Antonio (Nov 1, 2013)

*Aviate code...*



szymko1995 said:


> Please.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Could you sent an invitation to me????... Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## jordi_athor (Nov 1, 2013)

I would love one if you have any available.

[email protected]


----------



## ateet101 (Nov 1, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite at [email protected]? Please


----------



## tpm9q7 (Nov 1, 2013)

5 Invites.  PM me your email and I'll get you set up.


----------



## ardian_ (Nov 2, 2013)

invite me [email protected] please


----------



## ritikchanna (Nov 2, 2013)

tpm9q7 said:


> 5 Invites.  PM me your email and I'll get you set up.

Click to collapse



plz get me one ..
[email protected]


----------



## Sheeptar (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone still have an invite? Don't want to write my email in public.


----------



## nahcb (Nov 3, 2013)

*Invite Code Pleaseeee and I love you long time!*

If anyone would be so kind as to send any invites laying unused my way, it would be greatly appreciated :laugh::good:
PM me!!


----------



## motyrahamim (Nov 3, 2013)

hi all
would love to get my invite,  my mail i moty. [email protected] com

10x

Sent from my Faea HY509S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stu| (Nov 3, 2013)

motyrahamim said:


> hi all
> would love to get my invite,  my mail i moty. [email protected] com
> 
> 10x
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent!

I have no more invites left. Enjoy!


----------



## CyberScopes (Nov 3, 2013)

Please send me an invite if u have a spare -

[email protected]

Sent from my SXP [R800i]


----------



## Stu| (Nov 3, 2013)

CyberScopes said:


> Please send me an invite if u have a spare -
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SXP [R800i]

Click to collapse



Sent!


----------



## mattevilfurya (Nov 4, 2013)

please send me an invite.....
[email protected]

Thx


----------



## lschmitt414 (Nov 4, 2013)

I have 4 invites for this app if anyone is interested. Please pm me 4 invite.

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## mattevilfurya (Nov 4, 2013)

lschmitt414 said:


> I have 4 invites for this app if anyone is interested. Please pm me 4 invite.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



PM Sent


----------



## Stu| (Nov 4, 2013)

mattevilfurya said:


> please send me an invite.....
> [email protected]
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



Sent! 

Sent from my C6833 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mattevilfurya (Nov 4, 2013)

Stu| said:


> Sent!
> 
> Sent from my C6833 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank You So much... :good::good::good:


----------



## Shrikant Saxena (Nov 4, 2013)

*Thanks Mate *



niteNarmor said:


> Sent

Click to collapse



:good: 

Many Thanks !!!


----------



## ttkyles (Nov 4, 2013)

can I get an invite ?
[email protected]

Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shrikant Saxena (Nov 4, 2013)

ttkyles said:


> can I get an invite ?
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Invite Sent!


----------



## tms_tom (Nov 5, 2013)

*invites please*

please send an invite to [email protected]


----------



## ritikchanna (Nov 5, 2013)

*Get unlimited invites here*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=47134570#post47134570


----------



## chibishun82 (Nov 5, 2013)

can anyone send me invite?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Acvice (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello fellow XDAers, would any of you care to send me an invite? Email is [email protected]. Thanks in advance!


----------



## toya39 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can someone send me an [email protected]


----------



## pixelsphotopro (Nov 6, 2013)

*Aviate*

Can I have an invitation please
Thank you
Daniel


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 6, 2013)

I think i have 4 invites left. PM me 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matdestr (Nov 6, 2013)

@MufcTK i have send you a PM!


----------



## Playdo_ (Nov 6, 2013)

Please send me an invite if you have any available thanks


----------



## kuki68ster (Nov 6, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> I think i have 4 invites left. PM me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hello @MufcTK, if you still have one invite can you please send to me??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Reiki21 (Nov 6, 2013)

I still have some invites left, if someone wants send me a pm.


----------



## sbkwright (Nov 7, 2013)

Reiki21 said:


> I still have some invites left, if someone wants send me a pm.

Click to collapse



I PMed you


----------



## Acvice (Nov 7, 2013)

Reiki21 said:


> I still have some invites left, if someone wants send me a pm.

Click to collapse



PM sent. Thank you!

N5  |  AOSP  |  Root


----------



## cheechoi (Nov 7, 2013)

can I have an invite, [email protected] 
thanks!


----------



## matgras (Nov 7, 2013)

i have 2 invites left,
pm me your email-address if you want them!


----------



## Reiki21 (Nov 7, 2013)

Got 5 pm and 3 of them already had an invitation so I still have 3 left.


----------



## iLogic86 (Nov 7, 2013)

still got a few invites left
pm me if you are interested


----------



## dede_suryana (Nov 8, 2013)

send me please 
[email protected]


----------



## iridium21 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'd appreciate an invite if anyone has one?

Thanks.


----------



## dante197 (Nov 8, 2013)

Can send me an invite?
[email protected]

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## homebot (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I will apreciate an invite.  Tks in advance... 
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## castle200 (Nov 9, 2013)

If anyone can share an invite, I would appreciate it! Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ama3654 (Nov 9, 2013)

How do you know if you got 5 invites?, I only got one code in my email


----------



## kid1da (Nov 9, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite, please. [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Just got my Nexus 5 today! Yay! would be awesome if anyone who still has invites left could send me one! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## x4sper (Nov 9, 2013)

Can I get an invite prettyyyy please? [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## messican (Nov 9, 2013)

Can I please get an invite if anyone has any left?  Thank you very much!  

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2013)

Please send invite code to [email protected]


----------



## scratch420 (Nov 9, 2013)

if anyone has spare invitation pleease [email protected]
Ty!


----------



## Riviera2912 (Nov 9, 2013)

If anyone has a invite left please invite me  
[email protected] 

Thanks a lot 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kooJAy (Nov 9, 2013)

Spare invite please 
[email protected]


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 9, 2013)

Invite please [email protected]

Its Going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## B1aze (Nov 10, 2013)

Late to the party, but this looks very promising.

Any of you fine folks have an invite I could try out? I'd be much obliged. 

[email protected]


----------



## daemon-au (Nov 10, 2013)

any spare invites?


----------



## sidude (Nov 10, 2013)

Any chance of an invite coming my way from one of you amazing ppl...

[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corybucher (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd love an invite if any one could be so kind
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## certron (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello,

may i have an invite please : [email protected]


Thank !!


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Nov 10, 2013)

corybucher said:


> I'd love an invite if any one could be so kind
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## closetmonsters (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone got any more invites, just found out about aviate and I'd love to try it out. 
[email protected] 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tumelar (Nov 10, 2013)

Invite me maybe? [email protected]


----------



## chanxin (Nov 11, 2013)

Appreciate if anyone could send me an invite! Need it badly! Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## joshcrampton (Nov 11, 2013)

Could I too join the invite list? [email protected]

Sent from my EndeavorU using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TigasAU (Nov 11, 2013)

An invite my way would be very appreciative. [email protected] cheers.


----------



## closetmonsters (Nov 11, 2013)

*I've got 5 invites to give away, first five to pm me will get them*

I've got 5 invites to give away, first five to pm me will get them


----------



## unknown25 (Nov 12, 2013)

closetmonsters said:


> I've got 5 invites to give away, first five to pm me will get them

Click to collapse



Sent u pm. 
If I get I will invite 5 more guys. 


Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## unknown25 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have got 3 invites left. 
Anyone interest pm me their email. Id 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## castle200 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've got 5, pm me your email and I'll send you an invite.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## migjr415 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody got a invite I will share mine here when I get it, thank you in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## liamR (Nov 14, 2013)

Can someone send me an invitation please ?


Thanks


----------



## Talnoy (Nov 15, 2013)

I could use one if possible! Will post my email with my 5 invites if someone gives me one


----------



## gregsoir (Nov 15, 2013)

i would be grateful for an invite too

[email protected]

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100


----------



## jainabhishek (Nov 16, 2013)

I hope some 1 will be kind enough to send an invite to [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock79 (Nov 16, 2013)

Please send invite to [email protected]

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Andreaaaaa (Nov 16, 2013)

I have 3 invites left, anyone interested please PM me


----------



## beenu (Nov 17, 2013)

*Invitie request*

I would welcome an invite, if an1 has a spare one please send me a PM.

Got one, thank you.


----------



## Amoeba27 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Aviate invite please*

Please send me the invite to [email protected].. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Andreaaaaa (Nov 17, 2013)

Received three PM, I've now used all my invitations.


----------



## DEFNUB (Nov 18, 2013)

sindziq said:


> i would be grateful for an invite too
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100

Click to collapse



Sent invite hit thanx if I helped Thnx

Sent from my unknown using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ricparr (Nov 18, 2013)

Got my invite from the devs, thanks anyway!


----------



## japoninja_yoshi (Nov 18, 2013)

Please invite [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## river_maya (Nov 18, 2013)

*Aviate Invite*

Please invite me [email protected]   thanks before:angel:


----------



## Megamancs (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone still has a spare key, it would be  greatly appreciated, if you could send one to [email protected]  
Thanks.


----------



## wxswjtu (Nov 18, 2013)

*thank you*

thank you very much


----------



## kibbsnk (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone has a invite left please send to me [email protected] thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amb80 (Nov 18, 2013)

edit: code's gone!

hi guys, I have an aviate code, got it back in October, but never got around to using it...

Not sure if it will still work, but PM me if you want to give it a go!

Amb


----------



## MufcTK (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry to post this here but can anyone here give me the link to aviate's official thread?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Okom3pom (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi,

If anyone has a invite 

please send to me [email protected]

Thx 

Okom3pom


----------



## amb80 (Nov 18, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Sorry to post this here but can anyone here give me the link to aviate's official thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hi mate, 
thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2446242
website: getaviate .com

(can't post external links yet! lol)

Amb


----------



## faisus (Nov 18, 2013)

If anyone has a invite left please send to me [email protected] thanks


----------



## robinhelene (Nov 18, 2013)

Anybody need an invite? I have 4

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oundead (Nov 18, 2013)

*Sure do!*



robinhelene said:


> Anybody need an invite? I have 4
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Right here friend, avital (dot) betzefer (at) gmail.com

Thanks a lot!


----------



## formhb (Nov 18, 2013)

Please send me an invite on [email protected].

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KawaiiKami (Nov 18, 2013)

Please send me an invite
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## formhb (Nov 18, 2013)

*Invite Request*

Please send me an invite on [email protected].
Thanks.


----------



## mert32 (Nov 18, 2013)

I am here 

[email protected]


----------



## chocolazy (Nov 19, 2013)

Please send me an invite on [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## beeutiful37 (Nov 19, 2013)

Please send invite to [email protected]. Thanks in advance! !!!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edi itelman (Nov 19, 2013)

*Hey, can i get an invite code?*

Hello! 
can i get an invite code?
[email protected]

thanks a lot


----------



## trippster (Nov 19, 2013)

*Invite code?*

Would someone send me an invite code, please? I will reciprocate! Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## trippster (Nov 19, 2013)

*Invite codes*

Well, someone answered my request, so I have a few invites to spare. PM me and I will send out my code. Thanks!


----------



## weirdsciencex (Nov 20, 2013)

MufcTK said:


> Sorry to post this here but can anyone here give me the link to aviate's official thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There's no official thread on XDA

Website: http://getaviate.com

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ardnahc (Nov 20, 2013)

GEL & APEX still the best for me.


----------



## weirdsciencex (Nov 20, 2013)

ardnahc said:


> GEL & APEX still the best for me.

Click to collapse



This thread is for invites not for a discussion of which launcher you prefer, thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jainabhishek (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanx DEFNUB ... Got invite.... Its too sexy bro....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Now its my turn... Have 5 invites.... Ny 1 interested pm me.....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Nov 20, 2013)

d3xp2pc said:


> If anyone has done a review either written or video then msg me the link and I will add it here.

Click to collapse


http://www.austech.info/mobile-phones/87137-android-aviate-intelligent-homescreen.html


----------



## chow88 (Nov 21, 2013)

*Extra Codes?*

I'm also looking for a code, please let me know if you have one! 
[email protected]


----------



## TheStigGB (Nov 21, 2013)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/100041553184031905044
look here.


----------



## jesusvallejo (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome

Enviado desde mi U9200 usando Tapatalk


----------



## jainabhishek (Nov 21, 2013)

Last invite left... Nybody interested pm me...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## devildog81 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking for a invite. Late to the game as usual. PM me please.


----------



## lombak2006 (Nov 22, 2013)

Please invite me
[email protected]


----------



## Talnoy (Nov 23, 2013)

Forgot to list my email the firs ttime around; if anyone has any invites to spare ill return the favour!

"[email protected]"


----------



## kyfredrickson (Nov 23, 2013)

Would love an invite...would keep spreading love to all my friends (tech software startup...lots of us nerds) [email protected]


----------



## perri.etb (Nov 23, 2013)

Jainabhishek invited me to Aviate (Thanks again)  so I have 4 invitations. 

If somebody wants one, PM me and I'll invite you. 

EDIT

I'm out of invitations. 
Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestD0368 (Nov 23, 2013)

*hi ! aviate launcher invite code. I had pm you email id*



perri.etb said:


> Jainabhishek invited me to Aviate (Thanks again)  so I have 4 invitations.
> 
> If somebody wants one, PM me and I'll invite you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had pm you my email I'd. Request you to pm me or mail me invite code.

Thanks 
Talwinder


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 23, 2013)

So after getting invite from here now I have 5 invites. Pm me if anyone need it

Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lombak2006 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> So after getting invite from here now I have 5 invites. Pm me if anyone need it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Just sent you a pm
Thanks

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## baherkilani (Nov 23, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> So after getting invite from here now I have 5 invites. Pm me if anyone need it
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you very much

I need it please


----------



## WeiKaiLe (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok as this thread provided me with an invite (thanks jainabhishek) I'm now returning the favour by offering my 5 invites.

Please send me your email address in a PM, cheers 

btw this spam prevention stuff for new users is annoying.. try to edit my post but have to wait 5 mins to do so.. ridiculous.  Surely editing your post should not be restricted.


----------



## lombak2006 (Nov 24, 2013)

Time to "pay forward" the favor I have 5 invitations...

Thanks Perri.etb

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Nov 25, 2013)

I have three invites left. PM me and I'll invite you.
Update: I'm out of invites.


----------



## safeeer (Nov 25, 2013)

togtagun said:


> I have three invites left. PM me and I'll invite you.

Click to collapse



yes pleae need one to try  [email protected] thanks


----------



## Altair681 (Nov 25, 2013)

safeeer said:


> yes pleae need one to try  [email protected] thanks

Click to collapse



could someone pls pass me an invitation?  s-soldier @ gmx.de


----------



## kabindrastha (Nov 26, 2013)

*need invite*



togtagun said:


> I have three invites left. PM me and I'll invite you.

Click to collapse



need invite, email [email protected] gmail. com


----------



## safeeer (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected]
 thanks


----------



## kabindrastha (Nov 26, 2013)

kabindrastha said:


> need invite, email [email protected] gmail. com

Click to collapse




thanx


----------



## visionario (Nov 26, 2013)

Invite please. [email protected]

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Nov 26, 2013)

Invite sent

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 PM ----------




visionario said:


> Invite please. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Invite sent.


----------



## mcchecker (Nov 26, 2013)

*invie*

please send me one aswell

[email protected]

thnaks =)


----------



## Trozzul (Nov 26, 2013)

not sure if theres anymore invites but heres meh email

[email protected]


----------



## Deleted member 5515743 (Nov 27, 2013)

mcchecker said:


> please send me one aswell
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thnaks =)

Click to collapse



Invite sent

Sent from my SHW-M250S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Playe (Nov 27, 2013)

[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wufix (Nov 28, 2013)

Can someone ivite me [email protected]
Would be nice.


----------



## koukos GR (Nov 29, 2013)

*Invite me!*

Hello xda guys! This is my first post here...seems that Aviate brought me here ! If it is possible, I would like an invitation to give this "monster" a try! I still can't believe there is a launcher with the features I've been dreaming of! I registered with my gmail, but the waiting time is big enough! So please invite me! [email protected]


----------



## Tanvir741 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can someone PM me a invite code, please?


----------



## rohitjhawer (Dec 1, 2013)

*Invite code please*

Can i get a invite please. [email protected]

Thank you in advance. +1 to thanks meter once invite received.


----------



## PrithviChibber (Dec 1, 2013)

Need an invite at 
[email protected]

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aaron7946 (Dec 3, 2013)

[email protected]
This looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## steve17360 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd be very grateful If someone could PM me an invitation code. Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xhizors (Dec 3, 2013)

i would love an invite please.

[email protected]

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

i would love an invite please.

[email protected]


----------



## philis25 (Dec 3, 2013)

I would have also if possible an invit
[email protected]


----------



## Powereh (Dec 3, 2013)

Would love an invite if someone can [email protected]

many thanks in advance.


----------



## bZk007 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have 5 invitations for the Aviate Launcher. Anyone interested kindly PM me your e-mail ID.


----------



## libelleY (Dec 4, 2013)

Another 5 ones available via PM and email.


----------



## herrhans (Dec 5, 2013)

Can someone send me an invite? 
[email protected]

Thx! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ok2nvnexus (Dec 6, 2013)

Love to try [email protected]

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kstagg (Dec 6, 2013)

Would love an invite...  [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nebiyikli (Dec 6, 2013)

*invite code*

Please send an invite code to:   [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## ljbamforth (Dec 7, 2013)

Please send an invite code to:   [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## shmyset (Dec 7, 2013)

Please send an invite to [email protected]

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## KashMiester (Dec 7, 2013)

Would love an invite too, [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## maxee23 (Dec 7, 2013)

Pls [email protected]:fingers-crossed:


----------



## fjnty5 (Dec 8, 2013)

maxee23 said:


> Pls [email protected]:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Sent one

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------




fjnty5 said:


> Sent one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse











KashMiester said:


> Would love an invite too, [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse











shmyset said:


> Please send an invite to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sent one to you three. Please keep sharing here

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dppow (Dec 8, 2013)

I would like to get an invite
[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maxee23 (Dec 8, 2013)

fjnty5 said:


> Sent one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thank you good sir  I'll save one invite for a friend of mine but give the rest to you guys, pls pm me your email address. I'll edit the post when I run out of invites :highfive:


----------



## tahi1990 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Aviate Launcher*

I would like an invite too, thanks
[email protected] :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Mindfreak14 (Dec 8, 2013)

If anyone still have any invites i would love to grab one..

[email protected]

Thanks in advance:good:


----------



## KashMiester (Dec 8, 2013)

fjnty5 said:


> Sent one to you three. Please keep sharing here
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Got nothing in my inbox yet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## atmq (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## pratheek1992 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys..   I'd like an invite too..... [email protected]


----------



## cmax24 (Dec 8, 2013)

hello guys i'd like an invite [email protected]


----------



## sajju73 (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected]
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cemali-a (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] thanks:laugh:


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Could someone sent an invite to me please? Would be greatly appreciated. 
[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dyzfnktn (Dec 8, 2013)

i have 2 invites left. PM me your emails 

maxed out. thanks for coming


----------



## kingkhan (Dec 8, 2013)

May I have one too please... [email protected]


----------



## PrithviChibber (Dec 8, 2013)

Please invite me
[email protected]


----------



## amirul1934 (Dec 9, 2013)

[email protected]
thanks!!!

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## canberkc (Dec 9, 2013)

i need an invite too, thanks  [email protected]

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## _SilverFox_ (Dec 9, 2013)

*Could any kind souls spare an invite?*

Could any kind souls spare an invite? ü

Please send one my way, i'd truly appreciate it: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kingfiras (Dec 9, 2013)

me too please .. thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 9, 2013)

I have 4 invites pm if you want 1

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## koukos GR (Dec 9, 2013)

Guys please invite me and I'll re-invite next 5 fellows! 

[email protected]

Thanks in advance :beer:

Sent from Galaxy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SomeKidd (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello. Can I also get a invite from someone? I recently found out about Aviate and really want to try the app for myself. [email protected]


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 10, 2013)

SomeKidd said:


> Hello. Can I also get a invite from someone? I recently found out about Aviate and really want to try the app for myself. [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 AM ----------




kingkhan said:


> May I have one too please... [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------

Alright I sent all my invites. Now back to theming got some great Imo themes I'm about to release via aroma installer you guys are gonna love these

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Dec 10, 2013)

I would still like an invite. Will also send out my 5 invites after joining. 
[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## amonteiro (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello, someone has invitations?

Thanks in advance! [email protected]


----------



## joshuab227 (Dec 10, 2013)

Could any kind soul send me an invite  : [email protected]


----------



## Mr Anonymous (Dec 10, 2013)

Invite please. ! 
ID : [email protected]


----------



## mpicasso (Dec 10, 2013)

Would also like an invite - [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Been in this thread for awhile and still not one :c

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lanzero (Dec 10, 2013)

is it beeter than apex?


----------



## alecoddlyiv (Dec 11, 2013)

please can someone send an invite to [email protected]

many thanks


----------



## _SilverFox_ (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes please. I'd appreciate the invite, thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Dec 11, 2013)

Still got 2 invites to give. PM if you want invites

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> Still got 2 invites to give. PM if you want invites
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Sent you a message - Hopefully I'm not too late.


----------



## bigmann77 (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone has any codes left, I would love to try this out. Please PM me or email me code: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## jcmaddox1 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have 5 invites. Message me for them. First five get them. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcduffie2010 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pm send Maddox, thank you.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One met Tapatalk


----------



## joshuab227 (Dec 12, 2013)

Got 5 invites thanks to @jcmaddox1

Pm me if anyone needs one.

Edit : Sent all 5 invites

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## big_raji (Dec 12, 2013)

hey joshuab227 

I pm'd you for a code. Much appreciated!

EDIT: Thanks! I now have 5 invites of my own available.


----------



## petraru1 (Dec 12, 2013)

6 invitation codes are in this forum http://www.linkmania.ro/topic/47077...nly-un-launcher-simplu-si-rapid/#entry6905323 but its a Romanian forum...


----------



## dr_jerremy (Dec 13, 2013)

hi guys,
Can somebody send me invite code for Aviate,please....

[email protected]


Thank you


----------



## Testicopolicious (Dec 13, 2013)

I would greatly appreciate if someone would e-mail me a code.
I would be forever thankful if someone spared an invite they have lying around.

My E-mail is [email protected] 
Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vipaman (Dec 13, 2013)

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could send me an invite.

[email protected]

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could send me an invite.

[email protected]


----------



## PatrickStarfish (Dec 13, 2013)

Im looking for an Invite!
Plz share one with me!

[email protected]


----------



## jimjimothy (Dec 14, 2013)

I would also love an invite if anyone has one available.

[email protected]


----------



## bbrg484 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Aviate Launcher  Invite*

I appreciate anyone can invite me for Aviate Launcher. Thank you!
MY email is [email protected]


----------



## dhoum (Dec 14, 2013)

If anyone has a spare invite 

Please mail me


----------



## CallumMarks77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Guys
Can someone send me a invite please?
[email protected]

Would Really Appreciate it


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 15, 2013)

Please and thank you :3 I'll invite after I have received mine!

[email protected]


----------



## Fuhrmanns (Dec 16, 2013)

All invites sent! Thanks

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 16, 2013)

I now have 4 invites! Send me a pm!  but also spread the love!


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 16, 2013)

Only 3 left! Send me a pm!


----------



## jmousey (Dec 17, 2013)

*Have sent you PM gunnerv*



gunnerv said:


> Only 3 left! Send me a pm!

Click to collapse



Have sent you PM gunnerv


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 17, 2013)

Only 2 Invites left! Hurry up!


----------



## arshu16 (Dec 17, 2013)

Please send me one
[email protected]


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 17, 2013)

arshu16 said:


> Please send me one
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



The deed is done! Remember to also invite others!

Sent from my N9101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronakchavan (Dec 18, 2013)

Please send me an invite [email protected] 

Sent from my Nexus⁴


----------



## SGS2Pwns (Dec 18, 2013)

Please PM me an invite! 
Thanks!


----------



## virajmalia (Dec 18, 2013)

If anyone has a spare invite...

[email protected]

From an inSanely 'ADVANCE'd phone!


----------



## Toshiharu (Dec 18, 2013)

i wouldn't mind a lovely invite

[email protected]


----------



## ignore1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Any free hug.. ivite codes? =)

mail me editor.sam.o [at] gmail.com or PM


----------



## MPooZD (Dec 18, 2013)

[email protected]
I'd be grateful for you


----------



## gunnerv (Dec 19, 2013)

virajmalia said:


> If anyone has a spare invite...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> From an inSanely 'ADVANCE'd phone!

Click to collapse



Sent an invite! (All out for now. FOR NOW! MWAHAHAHA!)

Sent from my N9101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manojsharma (Dec 19, 2013)

*Invite Code*

Hey can anyone send me Invite code to  ([email protected])
Thanks in Advance


----------



## joquio (Dec 19, 2013)

Would appreciate if anyone can send me an invite for this beautiful launcher.
email is [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## coringabrazil (Dec 19, 2013)

Can someone please send me an invite? My email is [email protected]

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chiphox (Dec 19, 2013)

*Invite request please*

I'd really appreciate an Aviate invite if anyone has any spare?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## larsjuh1987 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nice thx


----------



## hadi_rena (Dec 20, 2013)

*Have spare invite codes*

UPDATED: I have no remaining invite code. Already sent all of them  Please ask others now... 

Hi, I still have 3 invites codes left and want to share with anyone. Just send me your email via PM because I'm didn't subscribe this thread and rarely check this thread. In short I want share my invite codes with simple rule:


*PM me your email* (see above why)
First come first serve
Wait for your codes and help others




d3xp2pc said:


> It has turned out to be more popular than I could of imagined. So if you receive an invite from someone please reciprocate and send one to your fellow xda members.

Click to collapse


----------



## Scath (Dec 20, 2013)

[email protected]

ill be sure to invite too!


----------



## gringolokocj (Dec 20, 2013)

i would like an invite...please [email protected]


----------



## madsurfer1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Can i get an invite code pleae?
[email protected]
thank you


----------



## Gundabolu SC (Dec 21, 2013)

One for me??

[email protected]


----------



## Imboreddammit (Dec 21, 2013)

If anyone has any invites left? [email protected]   ... Much appreciated


----------



## dikud (Dec 21, 2013)

*One4RU*

One for Russia and god bless you!  [email protected]


----------



## NetCini (Dec 21, 2013)

I need one for [email protected] Thanks! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## jcpfarler (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi I would love to unlock my aviate launcher with one of your codes please ([email protected]) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aratsu (Dec 22, 2013)

Id love an invite. Pm me

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeus_hunt (Dec 22, 2013)

Request for Invite to [email protected]

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 22, 2013)

i think i need it


----------



## max2020s (Dec 22, 2013)

If someone still had an invite, I would love to test this new launcher!! Thanks in advance


----------



## AlvaNoto (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone for me? Thanks in advantage. [email protected]


----------



## fokino (Dec 22, 2013)

Can I get an invite code, please?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RodKahx (Dec 22, 2013)

Please send invite [email protected]


----------



## aandyy (Dec 22, 2013)

I would love to test this Aviate Launcher! Please send me an invite. Please PM me. Thanks in advance


----------



## mydegeneration (Dec 23, 2013)

*Invite*

If anybody can hook me up with a Aviate invite code, please, I would greatly appreciate it. [email protected]
Happy holidays


----------



## furballz (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thanks in advance*

I would love to try it out too.

[email protected]


----------



## Wyumez (Dec 26, 2013)

*Invite*

Please send me an invite. I'll make sure I pay it forward for the next person.

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## fduch1203 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Invite needed!! *

I'd llike to test Aviate Launcher. Please send me PM with an invite. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShadowGhostt (Dec 27, 2013)

*Aviate Invite*

Hi everyone! i just heard about aviate and im very interested in trying the beta since i have a new android Xperia SP for christmas. If anyone has an invite please email it to me [email protected]. Thanks in advance


----------



## mituamin (Dec 31, 2013)

*request for a aviate invite*

I would appreciate an invite for aviate.  [email protected]
Thank you in advance:laugh:


----------



## rsimas (Jan 1, 2014)

Can someone send me a invite please

Enviado do meu C6603 através de Tapatalk


----------



## oswaldozaldivar (Jan 2, 2014)

*Can someone invite me?*

Hi! I've been trying unsuccessfully to get an invitation to try Aviate. Could someone send me one?

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 AM ----------

My mail is [email protected]


----------



## Si10mon (Jan 2, 2014)

*Aviate invitation*

if there's still any invites available please send me one [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## inasar (Jan 2, 2014)

Could someone share an aviate invite with me? My email is [email protected] 

Thanks in advance mate


----------



## amedart (Jan 3, 2014)

please another code for my thanks a lot from spain
[email protected]


----------



## angiemo (Jan 3, 2014)

Fuhrmanns said:


> All invites sent! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can you sent me code Aviate? Thank.  My email [email protected]


----------



## salsreloded (Jan 4, 2014)

plzz send me a invite at [email protected]....


----------



## bobwijan (Jan 6, 2014)

*Please Invite Me, Thank You*

Hi guys, please invite me...very generous of you


[email protected]


Thank You


----------



## siddarthsmallya (Jan 6, 2014)

One for me please
[email protected]


----------



## ScientificOne (Jan 7, 2014)

Aviate aquired by Yahoo...probably time to find a new launcher!


----------



## i_fain (Jan 7, 2014)

Code is YAHOO for first 25000 users
Enjoy 

---------- Post added at 04:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




inasar said:


> Could someone share an aviate invite with me? My email is [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance mate

Click to collapse



SENT the invitation

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 AM ----------




rkucheran said:


> Please send invite [email protected]

Click to collapse



Send the invitation


----------



## siddarthsmallya (Jan 8, 2014)

Yahoo worked for me thank you

Sent from my GT-S6012 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlexMullerSA (Jan 8, 2014)

I would like an invite if possible! 
[email protected] 

Sent from my P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iSanechek (Jan 8, 2014)

Guys, if you are not difficult, please send an invite neizvestniytip @ gmail.com thanks.


----------



## darnals (Jan 8, 2014)

Please Invite my email.
[email protected]

many thanks for u


----------



## Z3US911 (Jan 8, 2014)

send me one please

[email protected]


----------



## inasar (Jan 8, 2014)

i_fain said:


> Code is YAHOO for first 25000 users
> Enjoy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## javedk16 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Please send the invitation coded*

[email protected]


----------



## Tabish20amu (Jan 8, 2014)

Send me invite code plz [email protected] 

Sent from my iris504Q using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## i_fain (Jan 8, 2014)

Tabish20amu said:


> Send me invite code plz [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iris504Q using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Use YAHOO as a code to activate it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




Tabish20amu said:


> Send me invite code plz [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iris504Q using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Use YAHOO as a code to activate 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Tabish20amu said:


> Send me invite code plz [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my iris504Q using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Use YAHOO as a code to activate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




Z3US911 said:


> send me one please
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Use YAHOO as a code to activate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortinho (Jan 8, 2014)

i_fain said:


> Use YAHOO as a code to activate it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just used it, thank you! :good:


----------



## weirdsciencex (Jan 8, 2014)

*YAHOO HAVE ACQUIRED AVIATE AND HAVE OPENED UP ANOTHER 25 THOUSAND BETA INVITES.  USE THE CODE YAHOO*

Yahoo! Acquires Aviate Launcher, Opens Up Another 25K Beta Spots [CES 2014] - http://www.cultofandroid.com/49387/...uncher-opens-another-25k-beta-spots-ces-2014/ 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexMullerSA (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure if I like it. Don't get me wrong, it works well, smooth and some people might find it useful. But it's a lot like the windows 8 interface,  where I prefer a plain ios type home screen. 

Sent from my P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## C-droidX8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Good

Sent from my C2104 using xda app-developers app


----------



## giangimilan (Jan 9, 2014)

not bad


----------



## bendieram (Jan 9, 2014)

does anyone experience lag when scrolling through the homescreen and when opening the setting? I'm on HTC One running MaximusHD 30


----------



## iSanechek (Jan 9, 2014)

looks nice, but not yet use the unreal. look at the further development of this launcher.


----------



## sherpand (Jan 10, 2014)

*YAHOO code not longer working*

YAHOO conde it's bot longer working please send me an invite todo [email protected]


----------



## luisillo26 (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re:*

if you still have any invites i would love to get one. (YAHOO code doesn't work anymore)

[email protected]

thanks!!


----------



## chocolati (Jan 10, 2014)

YAHOO code is no longer working, unfortunatly I didn't get it in time. Someone can send me one code?
[email protected]

Tk ya!


----------



## (acidman) (Jan 10, 2014)

Please send me invite 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ShadowlordXV (Jan 11, 2014)

could someone send me an invitation, I would be grateful if I could participate in the beta test.

thanks

YAHOO code no longer works.

[email protected]


----------



## javi_echavarri9 (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone has an invite? It would awesome to get one. YAHOO code is not working

[email protected]

Thank you!

Sent from my bq Aquaris 5 HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## XxMysteriousxX (Jan 11, 2014)

Hoping for an invite, I'm really looking forward to try it out. Here's my email:

[email protected]

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## BlueBull2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Can someone send me an invite too please? It would be GREATLY appreciated!
[email protected]


----------



## se7enas (Jan 11, 2014)

Please invite

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Delgra (Jan 11, 2014)

I would be grateful if someone invites me. [email protected]


----------



## fisab68 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd certainly appreciate an invite code. [email protected]


----------



## bkwld (Jan 11, 2014)

This is good launcher, and prefer over the GEL once you get to know what its about.  It does simplify everything in ios esque way.


----------



## RichardGP (Jan 11, 2014)

bkwld said:


> I have one invite.  PM me your email address and reply you PM'ed.
> 
> This is good launcher, and prefer over the GEL once you get to know what its about.  It does simplify everything in ios esque way.

Click to collapse



PM send ^^

But if any have a invitation please send me one :c


----------



## Tidefan13 (Jan 11, 2014)

Someone please send me one, I've been trying to get one 4ever. Pm me 

Sent from my DE Note 3


----------



## shlokpatel (Jan 12, 2014)

Would love to get an invite if anyone has a spare.
Email is [email protected]


----------



## blankman90 (Jan 12, 2014)

if someone has a invite left please send [email protected] please!!!


----------



## maxed4901 (Jan 12, 2014)

*guys! send invite for me too [email protected]*

Please send me an invite. Yahoo doesn't work. Send to [email protected]


----------



## Zyquil (Jan 12, 2014)

If there's still a spare invite from those who have access to the app, I could use an invite. [email protected]


----------



## drew47715 (Jan 12, 2014)

*code needed and will respond in kind when I get additional codes.*

Would like a code for aviate. [email protected]


----------



## ian760105 (Jan 12, 2014)

Really wanna try out this new stuff. An invite code would be appreciated. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## pankajsammal (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone send me an invite code too [email protected] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesJR (Jan 12, 2014)

*Pls*

Hi, please send me one code:     [email protected]


----------



## lucag (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi... Please send me one invite at: [email protected]


----------



## Pet191 (Jan 12, 2014)

*aviate invite*

Can someone send me an invite code too 
[email protected]
Thanks a lot


----------



## rush2hemant (Jan 12, 2014)

*Code*

Can you send me one at [email protected]


----------



## mikescorei (Jan 12, 2014)

invite code please to mikescorei @ gmail . com
10x a lot


----------



## roti_kosong1 (Jan 12, 2014)

please send me code. thank in advance. [email protected]


----------



## sunamiebob (Jan 13, 2014)

Invite please! Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## kend0g (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I have an invite please guys I would appreciate it..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandeep.jacob (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invite Please!!*

hey can someone please send me an invite? [email protected]

Many thanks  :laugh:


----------



## deathw15h (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invite*

Please send in an invite to [email protected] 
Its been too long 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ahueih (Jan 13, 2014)

Please send in an invite to [email protected]
Thanks !


----------



## zesousa (Jan 13, 2014)

Pls zesousa 87 @gmail.com


----------



## manzeli (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invatation plz*

Can anyone send me an invitation plzzzz
My mail [email protected]


----------



## Par1s (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invite me pls!*

my mail: [email protected] thanks!


----------



## zendnc (Jan 13, 2014)

*Invitation Please *

Please can you send me an invite:fingers-crossed:


----------



## ttheodorou (Jan 13, 2014)

if there is any invite from anyone kind to send me my email is [email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 13, 2014)

It would be nice if you could send me an invitation to my email. Thanks in advance


----------



## asalfc (Jan 13, 2014)

*Request an invite*

Would really love to get an invitation at [email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## kenzo1907 (Jan 13, 2014)

[email protected]

i need invite code plss


----------



## starlightfox (Jan 13, 2014)

Invite sent to the last four people to post.


----------



## enigmaamit (Jan 14, 2014)

starlightfox said:


> Invite sent to the last four people to post.

Click to collapse



That's so very nice of you. Anyone else having invites remaining care to pass it forward please?

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

enigmaamit said:


> That's so very nice of you. Anyone else having invites remaining care to pass it forward please?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Invite sent to you, now I have 4 remaining left. Anyone? 

Sent from my XT530


----------



## kend0g (Jan 14, 2014)

Can I have one please [email protected] 
That would be awesome of you

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

kend0g said:


> Can I have one please [email protected]
> That would be awesome of you
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Invite sent 
Sent from my XT530


----------



## kend0g (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philongvn (Jan 14, 2014)

i need invite code plss
[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## balajiganesan (Jan 14, 2014)

please send me an invite [email protected]


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

philongvn said:


> i need invite code plss
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Invite sent guys 







balajiganesan said:


> please send me an invite [email protected]

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT530


----------



## roti_kosong1 (Jan 14, 2014)

I want invite code too..thanks in advance. email [email protected]


----------



## ahueih (Jan 14, 2014)

sugarkane87 said:


> Invite sent guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please sent me an invite: [email protected]


----------



## deadrag3 (Jan 14, 2014)

I would be happy with an invite
[email protected]
Sharing is caring


----------



## enigmaamit (Jan 14, 2014)

sugarkane87 said:


> Invite sent to you, now I have 4 remaining left. Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my XT530

Click to collapse



Much appreciated. Thank you.

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------




starlightfox said:


> Invite sent to the last four people to post.

Click to collapse



I got your invite too. Thank you for being such so kind.


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

roti_kosong1 said:


> I want invite code too..thanks in advance. email [email protected]

Click to collapse



I try to invite you, but it's said that you've already receive an invitation. So I'm gonna pass it on to everybody else

Sent from my XT530


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

ahueih said:


> Please sent me an invite: [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent, and that my last invitation code. So cheers 

Sent from my XT530


----------



## MuadDib_II (Jan 14, 2014)

sugarkane87 said:


> I try invite you, but it's said that you already received invitation,  by someone? So I'm gonna pass it to everyone else
> 
> Sent from my XT530

Click to collapse



Do you still have your invite? 
Thanks


----------



## sugarkane87 (Jan 14, 2014)

MuadDib_II said:


> Do you still have your invite?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Sorry man, I don't have it anymore. Maybe you can ask to another member

Sent from my XT530


----------



## MuadDib_II (Jan 14, 2014)

sugarkane87 said:


> Sorry man, I don't have it anymore. Maybe you can ask to another member
> 
> Sent from my XT530

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway...


----------



## zesousa (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] pls
thanks


----------



## bevybeast (Jan 14, 2014)

*Aviate Request*

Can someone send me an invite? I'm waiting from last week  Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## paranoidMky (Jan 14, 2014)

Can someone send me an invite? It would be much appreciated, thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## wolvie_rs (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking for a invite too: periclesgsilva "at" gmail "dot" com


----------



## chinhlevn (Jan 14, 2014)

Plz  give me an invite code [email protected]


----------



## Narwa (Jan 14, 2014)

Please send me invite [email protected]


----------



## Limac (Jan 14, 2014)

One for me? [email protected]


----------



## herioeks (Jan 15, 2014)

Limac said:


> One for me? [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent :good:

1 more invite left.


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd like 1 invite please :laugh:
[email protected]


----------



## ubuk2 (Jan 15, 2014)

anyone can invite me please? [email protected]
thanks before


----------



## Narwa (Jan 15, 2014)

evil_arri said:


> I'd like 1 invite please :laugh:
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## undefinedsahil (Jan 15, 2014)

please invite me also
[email protected]


----------



## Limac (Jan 15, 2014)

undefinedsahil said:


> please invite me also
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



invited


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

Please invite me

[email protected]

Thanks

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jainsavan (Jan 15, 2014)

Plz invite me too 
[email protected]


----------



## danatiel (Jan 15, 2014)

I would appreciate an invite: [email protected]


----------



## umarey (Jan 15, 2014)

Would appreciate if anyone could send an invite. Thanks in advance. My email is [email protected]


----------



## Limac (Jan 15, 2014)

ehrans said:


> Please invite me
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Invited


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

Thx Limac... I'll look the thread for new ppl asking for invites.

Have a nice day.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

Narwa said:


> Sent

Click to collapse



Sry, I haven`t received the invitation 

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Narwa (Jan 15, 2014)

evil_arri said:


> Sry, I haven`t received the invitation
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, it was too early for me ;D I had sent to @gmail.com. Sent again to hotmail, check now


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

Narwa said:


> Sorry, it was too early for me ;D I had sent to @gmail.com. Sent again to hotmail, check now

Click to collapse



Now I got it. Thanx

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chinhlevn (Jan 15, 2014)

Limac said:


> invited

Click to collapse



Can you send me one invite? [email protected]
Very thank for your attention..
Haved received invitation. Thank you


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

chinhlevn said:


> Can you send me one invite? [email protected]
> Very thank for your attention

Click to collapse



Invite sent

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adammasri (Jan 15, 2014)

Need an invite please. [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

adammasri said:


> Need an invite please. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Sent

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adammasri (Jan 15, 2014)

ehrans said:


> Sent
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got it. Thanks


----------



## rapatu2010 (Jan 15, 2014)

Please a kind soul to send me an invite please .....richapatu(at)yahoo(dot)com
Regards


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

rapatu2010 said:


> Please a kind soul to send me an invite please .....richapatu(at)yahoo(dot)com
> Regards

Click to collapse



Sent. ONE left

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a stupid question but Aviate has support for spanish devices? I mean if i can use spanish or just english?


----------



## ehrans (Jan 15, 2014)

De momento está en ingles

Just english right now

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rapatu2010 (Jan 15, 2014)

ehrans said:


> Sent. ONE left
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Received Thanks!


----------



## chinhlevn (Jan 16, 2014)

ehrans said:


> Invite sent
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you so much


----------



## g4nj4b4by (Jan 16, 2014)

*ooo*

plz invite me [email protected]


----------



## Narwa (Jan 16, 2014)

g4nj4b4by said:


> plz invite me [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done


----------



## tayyeb (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello,

Please send me an invite. Thanks a lot 
[email protected]


----------



## ehrans (Jan 16, 2014)

tayyeb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please send me an invite. Thanks a lot
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done... That was the last one.

Hope people I invited takes care about newcomers.

C ya.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jlvanvleet (Jan 16, 2014)

If some one has an invite could then please send me one at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## polyakovs (Jan 17, 2014)

*Hello*

could you please send invite to polyakovs()gmail.com


----------



## Gregor kloize (Jan 17, 2014)

Please send me an invite..
[email protected]


----------



## kleitony (Jan 17, 2014)

Send me, please [email protected]


----------



## Narwa (Jan 17, 2014)

jlvanvleet said:


> If some one has an invite could then please send me one at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse





polyakovs said:


> could you please send invite to polyakovs()gmail.com

Click to collapse






Sent next two invites. 0 left, so you were last.


----------



## MattOG (Jan 18, 2014)

Download and install from here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=607

If you want, you can then invite yourself, uninstall that version, install from google play, and use the code you just sent yourself...


----------



## polyakovs (Jan 18, 2014)

Narwa said:


> Sent next two invites. 0 left, so you were last.

Click to collapse



thank you

---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




Gregor kloize said:


> Please send me an invite..
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





kleitony said:


> Send me, please [email protected]

Click to collapse



invited


----------



## kleitony (Jan 18, 2014)

polyakovs said:


> thank you
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u sooo much!


----------



## ankur.walia (Jan 19, 2014)

kleitony said:


> Thank u sooo much!

Click to collapse



pls someone send me invites too...my email id - [email protected]
thanks in advance..


----------



## sduzzen (Jan 19, 2014)

ankur.walia said:


> pls someone send me invites too...my email id - [email protected]
> thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



Send...

Inviato dal mio Evo 3D GSM utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ankur.walia (Jan 19, 2014)

sduzzen said:


> Send...
> 
> Inviato dal mio Evo 3D GSM utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks a lot...)


----------



## egarasis (Jan 20, 2014)

please invite me [email protected]


----------



## AkyJ (Jan 20, 2014)

Can Someone please send me an Invite code 

Email ID is   [email protected]


----------



## ammar786 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, Someone has an invite?

[email protected] 

Thanks in advance...  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## evanovici (Jan 20, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks guys!


----------



## zwerfpoes (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thank you!*

[email protected]

thanks in advance
Wil send invite codes as soon as possible


----------



## ehprasad146 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Aviate*

Invite me pls
[email protected]


Thanx in advance


----------



## baso53 (Jan 21, 2014)

[email protected]

Invite would be great, thanks


----------



## dinhtran (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like an invite to Aviate: [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Valiante (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd like to try this too! Please?
[email protected]

Really appreciate it


----------



## itmaster85 (Jan 22, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rocarizt (Jan 22, 2014)

[email protected]


Invite me pls 

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## koukos GR (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello guys! I uninstalled aviate because of a bug...I couldn't set Aviate as home launcher..Now seeing the changelog, aviate team solved the issue..I don't have an invite unfortunatelly. If somebody could fix me up with an invite I would be very glad! 

[email protected]


----------



## Luiza (Jan 22, 2014)

I would like to prove this launcher. Could u send the invitation? my email: 
Thanks a lot


----------



## MoseIlla (Jan 22, 2014)

[email protected]

If someone has a code to share, I'd love a chance to test drive this launcher.


----------



## pirongus (Jan 23, 2014)

hi can anyone invite me please  ?
i wanna try this launcher so bad too
thanks. send me invitation [email protected]


----------



## Koragg618 (Jan 23, 2014)

Could I please have an invite? And yes I have tried YAHOO code and it didn't work.

EDIT: Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dylan8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Would really like an invite [email protected]. Thanks a lot


----------



## kmichaeld (Jan 24, 2014)

*Invite*

Please give me an invite 
[email protected]


----------



## daandman (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I have one pretty pretty please?

[email protected]


----------



## notthesame (Jan 25, 2014)

*invite*

Looking for an invite and will be spreading the wealth.  [email protected]
Cheers


----------



## idr24 (Jan 25, 2014)

could any one invite me please? i'll apreciate that
i'm looking so hard for an invitation, but a i dont have any aviate user friend
thankyou
[email protected]


----------



## SimDroid (Jan 25, 2014)

I would lika an invite pretty pretty please 

[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## meeelo (Jan 26, 2014)

*[email protected]*

Hi, can  someone send me an invite please to [email protected]? TIA


----------



## Alphora (Jan 26, 2014)

I would really appreciate an invite! Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## luvmyXray (Jan 27, 2014)

Can U invite me
[email protected]


----------



## pepo72 (Jan 27, 2014)

I also would really appreciate an invite! Thanks in advance !

Thank you, I got one!


----------



## SpoofMasters (Jan 27, 2014)

*Request!*

I'd be glad if someone could send me one too :

[email protected]


----------



## Rokakku123 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Invite Code*

can you guy send me an invite too? thanks! my email: [email protected] :cyclops:


----------



## sravan08 (Jan 27, 2014)

please send me a code @ [email protected]


----------



## Zyquil (Jan 28, 2014)

I could use an invite too!

[email protected]


----------



## d4rkn3z (Jan 28, 2014)

please send me an invite code [email protected]


----------



## finchy70 (Jan 28, 2014)

Would be very greatful if someone could spare me an invite. [email protected]


----------



## whadyaknow12 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Invite please*

I would really appreciate it if somebody would send me an invite. [email protected]


----------



## dydos (Jan 28, 2014)

If someone could please invite me as well, I'd really appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## 3a4yI7aTiY (Jan 28, 2014)

Invite me please [email protected]


----------



## stmso (Jan 29, 2014)

Please invite [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## ABN85 (Jan 29, 2014)

If anyone here would be willing to send an invite my way, I'd appreciate it.
[email protected]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gnaver (Jan 29, 2014)

If is here someone willing, invitation would be greatly appreciated. Please send invite to [email protected] or [email protected]

Thx


----------



## jaffanz (Jan 29, 2014)

Any invite please to [email protected]

have a good one!


----------



## mittals888 (Jan 29, 2014)

I wish to use aviate launcher. Looks promising. Someone generous enough to invite me please email invite to [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## youguesswho (Jan 29, 2014)

Could someone invite me please
Would love to see what this launcher can do

Email: [email protected]


----------



## burromorado (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd be very appreciative of an invite, please and thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## frazer19 (Jan 30, 2014)

plz send me an invite.. thanks in advance 
email:-
[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bigvceo (Jan 30, 2014)

Would love to try this launcher out, if any one has an invite would appreciate it.  Thank you in advance for your generosity.   Email: [email protected]


----------



## Aimen mohammed (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd like to try this launcher it seems promising and simple So anyone have invitation i'll be thankful
[email protected]


----------



## Sifeis (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be very happy if anyone could send an invitation code to [email protected] please 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Nqg (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi , 

I really want to test and used this launcher , please send me an invite to [email protected]

Thank you all !


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Feb 1, 2014)

If anyone could give me an invite code I would appreciate it. Send it to [email protected].

Thanks





Nqg said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I really want to test and used this launcher , please send me an invite to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you all !

Click to collapse


----------



## Mirhawk (Feb 1, 2014)

This app is good, but it confuses at starting. Uses a lot different UI.


----------



## smich66 (Feb 1, 2014)

Please invite [email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## jad_chidiac (Feb 1, 2014)

I really want to try this launcher
Please send me an invitation code to [email protected]


----------



## stunno (Feb 1, 2014)

I anyone has a spare invite I would like to give this a try [email protected]

Many thanks


----------



## aliadab (Feb 2, 2014)

Would love to get an invite [email protected]


----------



## bolangtaba (Feb 2, 2014)

*invite me too! *

please please please invite me too. [email protected]

thanks much!


----------



## mattjamesdavis83 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, please
[email protected]


----------



## jjusteliss (Feb 2, 2014)

Please invite me too  [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## tanmayk (Feb 2, 2014)

Please send an invite to me @ [email protected]


----------



## 5fishing5 (Feb 3, 2014)

sileebo said:


> Is aviate better than nova? Does it drag resources?

Click to collapse



Get an invite for yourself and try it out!

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## sachithudara (Feb 3, 2014)

Guys if anyone can share me the Invitee codes I'll be thrilled..
Also I will share it with 3 other persons in this forum.

My email : [email protected]
Thanks !


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Feb 3, 2014)

I would love an invite.  [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rydd0r (Feb 3, 2014)

delete


----------



## sverweij (Feb 3, 2014)

*Invite*

Would love one:

[email protected]


----------



## ungraph (Feb 4, 2014)

id love one


----------



## jpmaniac87 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd love an invite if anyone has one...
[email protected] 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Giudenapoli (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you please send me an invite?
[email protected]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DaOthaGodfather (Feb 4, 2014)

This launcher seems interesting. Mind if I get a invite for this launcher? 

Thanks in advance,
email: [email protected]


----------



## tenchu_712 (Feb 4, 2014)

plz anyone sends me an invite code 

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## Gnaver (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok so I got my invite code today morning after a week from requesting. Sorry but I don't know who's been already invited here so first five personal messages to me with your email gets the invites  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 4, 2014)

*invites*

would like invites if you still got them


[email protected]


if not, then no problem. thanks for sharing the info. 

namaste


----------



## Gnaver (Feb 4, 2014)

Typical: invite done  

Two invites left so just write it here or if you're above already just say  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Aandie (Feb 4, 2014)

Gnaver said:


> Typical: invite done
> 
> Two invites left so just write it here or if you're above already just say
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If you or any other generous person has an invitation code available for a curious soul like me, I'd be up for it! 

Please PM. 

Aaandie


----------



## Hosh0 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gnaver said:


> Typical: invite done
> 
> Two invites left so just write it here or if you're above already just say
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Would love an invite and have sent you a pm.

Thanks!


----------



## hahere (Feb 5, 2014)

Hosh0 said:


> Would love an invite and have sent you a pm.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi,would love for an invite also. Please send to me [email protected] 

Thank you very much


----------



## Cronus140 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Would appreciate an invite*

Hey I'd really love to try this launcher and would appreciate an invite 
 My email is [email protected] 
Million thanks in advance


----------



## socom36252 (Feb 5, 2014)

Please invite me too. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## lDarko (Feb 5, 2014)

*Key*

Hi guys! I would like to have a key, if it's possibile.
Obviously, I'll send my invites to other people in this thread, when I'll have the key. 
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## YereOne (Feb 5, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate a code
Here's my mail:

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TJunkers (Feb 6, 2014)

Would love an invite: [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bebeboo (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Lovely People,
Could I get an invite code? My Samsung Launcher is driving me nuts!

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## loudog3114 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would love one as well; [email protected]


----------



## cricri23 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate a code
Here's my mail:

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## taikuh (Feb 6, 2014)

I'd like an invite as well to try the beta. Much thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## PandoraDiN0 (Feb 6, 2014)

Please Can you invite me At this e-mail? 

[email protected]


----------



## Kejcam (Feb 6, 2014)

*Aviate invite code*

If anyone has any invites left I would greatly appreciate it. 
Here's my mail:

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gibby (Feb 6, 2014)

*Aviate invite code, please?*

Hello,

If anyone has an invite code they could share with me, I'd appreciate it:

[email protected]

Share and i'll share alike!


----------



## kodym123 (Feb 7, 2014)

Please send one my way and ill return the favor 

[email protected]


----------



## dhusss (Feb 7, 2014)

Please send me one too at [email protected] so that i can spread the love


----------



## lupereena (Feb 7, 2014)

*Invites*

Pls..would love to get a invite..... [email protected]


----------



## d0rkster (Feb 7, 2014)

Can someone please send me a beta key too ! [email protected]


----------



## vulen (Feb 8, 2014)

*Invite code*

Please send me a invite code: [email protected]


----------



## NipplesOfTheFuture (Feb 8, 2014)

Mountain Request


----------



## rueloparente (Feb 8, 2014)

Can someone send an invide please ! 

[email protected]


----------



## fogozito (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## shane.reid (Feb 8, 2014)

rueloparente said:


> Can someone send an invide please !
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



[email protected] and I'll gladly invite others.


----------



## oconnell84 (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected]

Would love to jump on this and then share!!


----------



## SkillHeadCZ (Feb 8, 2014)

[email protected]
 Thank you very much!!


----------



## jubango (Feb 9, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Sumperium (Feb 9, 2014)

Invite please 

[email protected]


----------



## dreddurius (Feb 9, 2014)

*~ding*

Heyyy hook me up handsome people <3

[email protected]


----------



## Travbee (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone got a spare invite?

[email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## audi0fly (Feb 9, 2014)

[email protected] 
Someone invite me :angel:
Thanks anyway


----------



## gregman26 (Feb 9, 2014)

1 Invite please 
[email protected]


----------



## Guids (Feb 10, 2014)

Please share, I will contribute as well! 
[email protected] 

Status : unfilled 

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## abandon42 (Feb 10, 2014)

Please hook me up I'll reciprocate   [email protected]


----------



## Holy Apostrophe (Feb 10, 2014)

*Beta Code*

Looking for Beta Code... Will contribute as best I can once I am a part of this wonderful loop 

e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## prateek.m (Feb 10, 2014)

*Please share beta code*

Please share a beta code.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 10, 2014)

Please 
[email protected]

Hey wait wait. wait.. wait... wait.... 
Brought to you by my own mmmmuuuuffffffffiiiinnnn


----------



## TrueTrue (Feb 10, 2014)

*Aviate Beta Code*

Please share a beta code  u r g e n t l y

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## kumokumo (Feb 10, 2014)

please send me an invite [email protected]


----------



## TardyKilla (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone have an apk for aviate? My play store is borked and won't let me download anything. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## nozz3r (Feb 10, 2014)

@TardyKilla

Aviate apk 

https://copy.com/rvb6pG6MKaW7nF6

Sent from my XT1032 using xda app-developers app


----------



## uutsav (Feb 10, 2014)

Please send me one on [email protected] 
Please........


----------



## kunchers (Feb 10, 2014)

Please send an invite to:

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## idr24 (Feb 11, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## jwbryan (Feb 11, 2014)

If anyone is sharing invites, would appreciate it.  PM me or jwbryan ((at)) gmail.com.  Thanks!


----------



## esemze (Feb 11, 2014)

I would love an invite. [email protected] thank you!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ajdiin (Feb 11, 2014)

*aviate*

[email protected]
Please.


----------



## Antoniokodo (Feb 11, 2014)

Please, I need one, at **

Thanks


----------



## caesu (Feb 11, 2014)

I'd like an invite if possible [email protected] thanks in advance


----------



## amradel (Feb 12, 2014)

Invite me [email protected]


----------



## neeraddevil (Feb 12, 2014)

*Invite please*

Please send an invite to [email protected]


----------



## edex (Feb 12, 2014)

can i get invite? [email protected]
i promise to return back 4 invites after i get mine


----------



## toni3000 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would love to get an invitation code too.
Thanks Toni

[email protected]


----------



## OstrichPolicy (Feb 12, 2014)

*Me too please!*

Hello! 
If anyone has a spare key, I'd love to try it out as well!

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ace1134 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would also like to give it a shot. If anyone has a invite available, I'll share it back with the XDA group.

Email: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Phazonclash (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm new here, but I'd be happy to be a tester too 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Doble Woyo (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected]

Please and Thank you....


----------



## dewby (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected]


Please and Thank You


----------



## kevd.nam (Feb 12, 2014)

*Invite please!*

Would greatly appreciate an invite!

kevd.nam AT gmail.com


----------



## erandhawa (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you send me an invite to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## fathizk (Feb 12, 2014)

Can I have an invite 

[email protected]
Thanks in advance


----------



## quadriga (Feb 12, 2014)

*Invite please!*

please send an invitation if you can

[email protected]


----------



## rpcmaringa (Feb 12, 2014)

Please and Thank you....
[email protected]


----------



## mariio85 (Feb 12, 2014)

sent 5 invites to 5 of your randomly guys, enjoy it


----------



## JoshiK3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Plesse send me an invitation code 
Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## torres.sis (Feb 12, 2014)

torr[email protected]

Tks


----------



## bartjel (Feb 12, 2014)

I anyone has an invite.. please send to [email protected] and I will invite people here.


----------



## binlalo (Feb 12, 2014)

Can anyone invite me please? My mail is [email protected]


----------



## torres.sis (Feb 12, 2014)

MUSIC code working tried now


----------



## mackattack23 (Feb 13, 2014)

torres.sis said:


> MUSIC code working tried now

Click to collapse



Confirmed. MUSIC is working (YAHOO is no longer working). When music stops working I will pick out 5 people that don't have and send invites out


----------



## Hetalk (Feb 13, 2014)

Please send an invite, if anyone's got a spare one. [email protected]


----------



## mackattack23 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hetalk said:


> Please send an invite, if anyone's got a spare one. [email protected]

Click to collapse



Try MUSIC, if it doesn't work, let me know


----------



## DavidRedstone (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd like an Aviate invite, but would rather not post my email on a public forum!


----------



## jubango (Feb 13, 2014)

If someone could give me an invite, I'll gladly come back and pay it forward  

[email protected]


----------



## edex (Feb 13, 2014)

i just send 3 invites to random people on this post


----------



## tahiriqbal (Feb 13, 2014)

Please send an invite. [email protected] 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cashdude1971 (Feb 13, 2014)

tahiriqbal said:


> Please send an invite. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would like an invite as well PM me please. Thank you in advance!


----------



## xCybe (Feb 14, 2014)

May I have an invite?  When I receive it, I will invite the next persons who post and request.

[email protected]
Thanks!


edit:  Wow, I've been lurking since 2010?!


----------



## gorby31 (Feb 14, 2014)

Please send me an invite code: [email protected]


----------



## Gnaver (Feb 14, 2014)

Guys everybody who want to use aviate use code MUSIC. Developer is annoyed with Neverending flow of requests so he made music code without restrictions. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## weirdsciencex (Feb 14, 2014)

Gnaver said:


> Guys everybody who want to use aviate use code MUSIC. Developer is annoyed with Neverending flow of requests so he made music code without restrictions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



*I can confirm this code works *

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## un4saken (Feb 15, 2014)

d3xp2pc said:


> *I can confirm this code works *
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Code "MUSIC" works. Thanks.


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 19, 2014)

I invited 5 members here
And ran out of invite
Now my friend wants invite 
Please invite 
[email protected]

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## johndbenjamin (Feb 19, 2014)

I would love an invite if you have one. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## afrodyzjaczek (Feb 19, 2014)

Send me invite plz if u can. Thank you [email protected]

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 5 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## predateur1 (Feb 19, 2014)

*try this launcher*

I'd like to try this launcher it seems promising and simple So anyone have invitation i'm very thankful


----------



## Jmsm19 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Aviate Invite Request*

If someone can still send an invite, I'd appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## predateur1 (Feb 19, 2014)

*also hook*

Hey if you could also hook me uup that would be great, thanks for you in  advance.


----------



## torres.sis (Feb 20, 2014)

Read some back posts, use the code MUSIC



Casanova said:


> I invited 5 members here
> And ran out of invite
> Now my friend wants invite
> Please invite
> ...

Click to collapse





johndbenjamin said:


> I would love an invite if you have one. Thanks in advance!
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





afrodyzjaczek said:


> Send me invite plz if u can. Thank you [email protected]
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Nexus 5 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse





predateur1 said:


> I'd like to try this launcher it seems promising and simple So anyone have invitation i'm very thankful

Click to collapse





Jmsm19 said:


> If someone can still send an invite, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





predateur1 said:


> Hey if you could also hook me uup that would be great, thanks for you in  advance.

Click to collapse


----------



## jfrank3733 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Aviate invite code*

Hi, please send me an invite. Cheers and Thank You.
[email protected]


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 20, 2014)

jfrank3733 said:


> Hi, please send me an invite. Cheers and Thank You.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Use MUSIC as code. 

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## idn1984 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Invitation code*

Can I have invitation code please 
[email protected]


----------



## adammasri (Feb 27, 2014)

Invite me [email protected]

Tq


----------



## coolubi (Feb 27, 2014)

*code please*

[email protected]

invite please any 1 ?
thanks in advance


----------



## thost288 (Mar 1, 2014)

invite please [email protected]

Many thanks for any help :good:


----------



## 104552 (Mar 1, 2014)

I would like an invite please. [email protected]


----------



## Iezalel (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys! "MUSIC" doesn't work anymore on Aviate. Same for "YAHOO".
Do you have a spare code?
My email is nysaem[email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## walpino (Mar 1, 2014)

Plesse invite me [email protected] thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrei:-D (Mar 1, 2014)

Received code from aviate


----------



## Nic8227 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Code*

Can I please have a code
Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## Schakal123 (Mar 2, 2014)

I confirm that MUSIC and YAHOO do not work anymore. If anyone has some invites left it would be really kind if he could send me one  

[email protected]


----------



## amarlala18 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Invite code*

Hi,

please send invite code to [email protected]

Thanks in advance,
SA


----------



## johnnie_w (Mar 2, 2014)

Can anyone send me an invite code as well? Please PM. Thanks!


----------



## asgotoi (Mar 2, 2014)

It would be nice if someone send my a code O
Pm
TIA


----------



## ramunaskaz (Mar 2, 2014)

Please invite me [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## robi54321 (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like one invite too please  will continue the chain.

[email protected]


----------



## li0rli0r (Mar 3, 2014)

*Please invite*

Please invite me [email protected].

Thanks :good:


----------



## gurekam (Mar 3, 2014)

invite pls

gurekam(at)gmail(dot)com

 thanks


----------



## aboryhan (Mar 4, 2014)

*Please invite me to aviate launcher*

Please invite me [email protected]


----------



## ardeyalex (Mar 4, 2014)

send me an invitation please to [email protected]


----------



## cehash (Mar 4, 2014)

can i get an invite cehash at gmail.com


----------



## AonSyed (Mar 4, 2014)

If anybody out there has a spare Aviate keyyou could kindly pm me or email me at [email protected] that would be great! Thanks!


Sent from my A900


----------



## TH3Embarcadero (Mar 4, 2014)

*Invitation Code*

Hey guys 
Please send me an invitation code to
[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## mokus76 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi!

Please send me an invite. [email protected]

Thank you guys!


----------



## aresende (Mar 5, 2014)

Please, someone invite me.

[email protected]


----------



## cliff p (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected]. and thank you!


----------



## mikepfly2 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Invite Please*

michaelfly<at>gmail.com

Got mine, thanks punct!


----------



## faiPICO (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi. 
Appreciate if anyone can spare me aviate invite code. Do PM. thanks. 

Sent from my GT-N5100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rangerek (Mar 5, 2014)

can anyone share the working code with me via PM? neither music nor yahoo works


----------



## nad_oby (Mar 5, 2014)

Send no nad.obyATgmail.com  please. And thank you.


----------



## Droid_1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*To whom it may concern,*

Hello everybody,

I would appreciate it if you send me an invite at *da-vinci.<at>web.de*.
Thankds in advance! 

Will change my status as soon as invited to avoid multiple invites. 

Status: *WAITING FOR INVITE* :fingers-crossed:


----------



## taralpan (Mar 5, 2014)

If anyone have spare cide Please send me invite at [email protected]

Sent from my A210 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alcantarvf (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thank You!!!*

Thanks in advance...

Would love an invite... 

[email protected]


----------



## iDreamless531 (Mar 6, 2014)

Anyone have invited left?? I'm itching to try this  [email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pablaskasss (Mar 6, 2014)

Can someone send an invide please ! 

[email protected] and I'll gladly invite others.

THX!


----------



## Andrei:-D (Mar 6, 2014)

I have sent invites to the following;

dreamless53[email protected]
michaelfly<at>gmail.com 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Rmegaxx (Mar 6, 2014)

please send me a invite [email protected]


----------



## milesion (Mar 6, 2014)

Please send me an invite [email protected]


----------



## xlory (Mar 6, 2014)

Please send to [email protected]
Thks

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## pablaskasss (Mar 6, 2014)

Andrei:D said:


> I have sent invites to the following;
> 
> [email protected]
> michaelfly<at>gmail.com
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!!


----------



## cliff p (Mar 6, 2014)

xlory said:


> Please send to [email protected]
> Thks
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sent.

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




Andrei:D said:


> I have sent invites to the following;
> 
> [email protected]
> michaelfly<at>gmail.com
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

---------- Post added at 08:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------




Droid_1 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would appreciate it if you send me an invite at *da-vinci.<at>web.de*.
> Thankds in advance!
> ...

Click to collapse



I sent you an invite to da-vinci at web dot de.

I'm assuming that is correct?  Your address above has a period just before the @ symbol.  If da-vinci dot at web dot de is correct, I will send again.


----------



## Droid_1 (Mar 6, 2014)

> I sent you an invite to da-vinci at web dot de.
> 
> I'm assuming that is correct?  Your address above has a period just before the @ symbol.  If da-vinci dot at web dot de is correct, I will send again.

Click to collapse



Hi,

actually it is da-vinci dot at web dot de :silly:
Would be great if you send me an invite!
Thanks!


----------



## ronnrezel (Mar 6, 2014)

plz invite [email protected]
thankyou very much


----------



## sroy001 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Need invite code*

Anyone willing to offer an invite code, please send it on 
[email protected]

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## xlory (Mar 6, 2014)

ronnrezel said:


> plz invite [email protected]
> thankyou very much

Click to collapse



Sent invite.....

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnrezel (Mar 6, 2014)

xlory said:


> Sent invite.....
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



thankyou very much... ,
 Now I know why people who receive the invitation cannot re-invite immediately...
somehow the invitation is not received immediately that's why..

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




sroy001 said:


> Anyone willing to offer an invite code, please send it on
> [email protected]
> 
> Many Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



sent...


----------



## aamzalag (Mar 6, 2014)

Would appreciate if anyone would be kind enoigh to thrown invite my way ?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Schakal123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got 5 invites just PM me if you want one.


----------



## Arju (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone have an invite for me? 
My email is [email protected]


----------



## JacK_Sparr0W (Mar 6, 2014)

Arju007 said:


> Does anyone have an invite for me?
> My email is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Same for me is it possible.
[email protected]

Thanks.. 

I send invite code for the next when I receive mine..


----------



## sunny52266 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can i please be invited by some awesome soul to use this app?  thanks in advance  would really appreciate it! 
hassan hafeez 33 @gmail.com, no spaces in the letters.


----------



## darksidegi (Mar 6, 2014)

Can someone send me an invitation code? Thank you!


----------



## mugzy (Mar 6, 2014)

An invite would be great! [email protected]

Thanks! 

Posted using vi on my ti-85


----------



## andrea_marcello (Mar 6, 2014)

**

Hi guys, I would get in..anyone have a invite?? Thanks in advance 

[email protected]


----------



## agas007 (Mar 6, 2014)

Btw you can use MUSIC as your code. Or you can message to me for invitation ( sorry. It's already invited 5 people) 

Sent from my GT-S6310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SamsungAdmire (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anybody mind PM'ing me an invitation code? I'd appreciate it so much!


----------



## sabertoothteddy (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd absolutely love an invite code. I'm hearing the wait is weeks long if you don't get one.


----------



## manisht720 (Mar 7, 2014)

an invite please... ill revert with the invites that i get in return...
[email protected]


----------



## iamterence (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm really itching to try out Aviate launcher, and was wondering if anyone had any spare invites to give out? I'd love to give this a whirl  My email address is [email protected] Thanks guys!

Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk


----------



## theeta357 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello guys.. would like to receive an invite
[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## Droid_1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello,

I would appreciate if you could send me an invite! :fingers-crossed:
[email protected]

Would love to try installing aviate on my kindle fire hdx as an alternative launcher!
Thanks


----------



## Kweck (Mar 7, 2014)

If anybody has an invite left I would appreciate to get one.

[email protected]


----------



## cliff p (Mar 7, 2014)

Arju007 said:


> Does anyone have an invite for me?
> My email is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent.

---------- Post added at 07:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




iamterence said:


> Hey guys, I'm really itching to try out Aviate launcher, and was wondering if anyone had any spare invites to give out? I'd love to give this a whirl  My email address is [email protected] Thanks guys!
> 
> Sent from my Optimus G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent.


----------



## bogeyman (Mar 7, 2014)

please send me one...
[email protected]


----------



## Reag (Mar 7, 2014)

*Please*

please send me an invite, I will invite others :victory: Email [email protected]
Galaxy ace GT-s5839i


----------



## Sonerius (Mar 7, 2014)

I would really appreciate an invite! If anyone has any left, please consider sending one to:

[email protected]

In turn, I will invite others in this thread.


----------



## manisht720 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sonerius said:


> I would really appreciate an invite! If anyone has any left, please consider sending one to:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> In turn, I will invite others in this thread.

Click to collapse





Reag said:


> please send me an invite, I will invite others :victory: Email [email protected]
> Galaxy ace GT-s5839i

Click to collapse





madboy777 said:


> please send me one...
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



sent the invites...


----------



## Reag (Mar 7, 2014)

*Invites*

0 Invites reaming mail me to [email protected]
I will send invitation
3 sent
Too slow


----------



## dextervi (Mar 7, 2014)

Please send me an invite, I will invite others: [email protected]

thanksssssss


----------



## Lennart95 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Invite*

Got Aviate! Mail me: [email protected]


----------



## tom1491 (Mar 7, 2014)

Could anyone send me an invite please? This is my email [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I8190


----------



## Droid_1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello guys,

Many thanks. Already hit the thanks button.
Aviate works perfect on Kindle fire HDX!


----------



## andrea_marcello (Mar 7, 2014)

*invite*



tom1491 said:


> Could anyone send me an invite please? This is my email [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190

Click to collapse



sent



Droid_1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> would love to test aviate launcher!
> Please send me an invite at [email protected] :fingers-crossed:
> Many thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



sent


----------



## SamsungAdmire (Mar 7, 2014)

I have 4 invites left, tell me your email so i can send one your way


----------



## jesseb05 (Mar 8, 2014)

SamsungAdmire said:


> I have 4 invites left, tell me your email so i can send one your way

Click to collapse



I'd love one

[email protected]


----------



## danielr18 (Mar 8, 2014)

SamsungAdmire said:


> I have 4 invites left, tell me your email so i can send one your way

Click to collapse



I would also like an invitation. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SamsungAdmire (Mar 8, 2014)

jesseb05 said:


> I'd love one
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



sent...!


----------



## Koragg618 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'd like an invitation code IF anyone has any to spare 

Thanks!

EDIT: Forgot my email but I got one anyways lol, thanks random person! 

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 5


----------



## danielr18 (Mar 8, 2014)

SamsungAdmire said:


> sent...!

Click to collapse



Hi, do you still have one remaining?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SamsungAdmire (Mar 8, 2014)

danielr18 said:


> Hi, do you still have one remaining?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes i still have more


----------



## danielr18 (Mar 8, 2014)

SamsungAdmire said:


> yes i still have more

Click to collapse




Could you send me one to [email protected], please?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jesseb05 (Mar 8, 2014)

SamsungAdmire said:


> sent...!

Click to collapse



Thanks, but nothing came through I'm afraid.

Nothing in spam either....


----------



## MikeVaughanG (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd really appreciate an invite. [email protected] or PM

Sent from my XT1055 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JPHamlett (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd love one 
[email protected]


----------



## gkovacsp (Mar 8, 2014)

[email protected], thanks in advance


----------



## mimidudu (Mar 8, 2014)

I would like a aviate code.

]Thanks


----------



## n1njaG (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi,

would appreciate an invite, been trying to get one for a few days, no luck so far.

Thanks in advance to whoever will send me an invite 

[email protected]


----------



## killian17 (Mar 8, 2014)

Please someone send me an invite :fingers-crossed: thanks so much 

[email protected]


----------



## n1njaG (Mar 8, 2014)

I have 4 invites to give, PM me and I'll send you one.


----------



## FedExpressJoe (Mar 8, 2014)

please give me one

[email protected]


----------



## R. SAINT (Mar 8, 2014)

Someone plz invite me


[email protected]

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitor1995 (Mar 8, 2014)

Please invite me

[email protected]

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vermont1998mx (Mar 8, 2014)

I would really appreciate an invite to [email protected]

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ahmedsaber20005 (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hadrice (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] 


Please  waited for weeks!


----------



## Slash90[ITA] (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected]

please, waiting for about a mounth -.-


----------



## supersum (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks in advance, I'll give invites to others as soon as I can.


----------



## rabbisz (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi,
I'm looking forward for some kind person who will invite me to this great community.  
[email protected] is my key to heven.
Regards all


----------



## EagleEye92 (Mar 9, 2014)

Would really appreciate sending code  Cheers
[email protected]


----------



## p0werdirector (Mar 9, 2014)

Could really use an invite. [email protected]


----------



## DrMate0 (Mar 9, 2014)

Invite me, please 
[email protected]


----------



## mamifan (Mar 9, 2014)

Please invite me plz.

[email protected]

Thanks in advanced


----------



## jacob822 (Mar 9, 2014)

[email protected] would definitely love an invite.


----------



## chahoud (Mar 9, 2014)

someone send me a invite plz? 

[email protected]


----------



## richiealicea (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd love to try this out... [email protected]


----------



## ALIEBERMAN67 (Mar 10, 2014)

*aviate invite*

I would really appreciate an invite to aviate launcher. Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## rcklesslydriven (Mar 10, 2014)

I would greatly appreciate an invite to Aviate. I would of course pass on my invites here.

[email protected]


----------



## czarnas (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to try this launcher.  Let's keep the circle rolling,. My e-mail is [email protected]. Going to share my keys  here.


----------



## sonicc_th (Mar 10, 2014)

*Aviate invite*

Hi,

i have gone through the thread and have seen that many of the invites have been shared within it. though the initial YAHOO & MUSIC have expired.
Would request anyone who has an active invite to kindly share 1 with me.

Would love to try out Aviate...

Thanks.

EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## MTomalak (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

please send invite code to [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## skalu91 (Mar 10, 2014)

Please send invite code to [email protected]

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V987 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Madad75 (Mar 10, 2014)

*Invitation.*

Hi there.
Can somebody send me an Aviate invitation, please?

[email protected]

Thank You.


----------



## Deleted member 5764078 (Mar 10, 2014)

*re*

gg


----------



## kubomix (Mar 10, 2014)

*Code*

I hope someone can invite me as well: [email protected]  Thx in advance


----------



## Senorkabob (Mar 11, 2014)

4 invites left. 

First four to PM me gets them.

Not trying to start a competition, just don't know who's received them and who hasn't.


----------



## mnicolasloor (Mar 11, 2014)

*codes*

please send a code to [email protected]


----------



## abheshekk (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, 
Can anyone invite me on [email protected] 

Thnx

Sent from my SM-N900


----------



## methos85 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Senorkabob (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't want to possibly break any rules by posting the instructions, but there are ways to get yourself in instantaneously without any invites. Do some searching on this site.


----------



## talpes (Mar 11, 2014)

i'd also like to get an invitation.

[email protected], thank


----------



## Florian Bichl (Mar 11, 2014)

invite me please
My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## 25scarface (Mar 11, 2014)

email: [email protected]

thanks


----------



## Qaphsiel (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys, please send an invite to [email protected].


----------



## ubufugu (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you to all those sharing invites. [email protected] please invite me!


----------



## aldo_21 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hy guys, Please invite me on
[email protected]
Thank you


----------



## pippo3k (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks to send me an invitation: [email protected]

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaingro (Mar 12, 2014)

An invite would be great! Thanks in advance  [email protected]


----------



## Bread23 (Mar 13, 2014)

Please send me one  
[email protected]


----------



## ViruuZ (Mar 13, 2014)

Please Invite to - [email protected]" if you have some invites left.. thanks in advance! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nellaria (Mar 13, 2014)

*Aviate invites*

Great idea guys.. Been waiting for an invitation code for months now..

An invite to [email protected] will be greatly appreciated 

Keep the chain going!


----------



## psparkers (Mar 13, 2014)

Yo, if someone has some invites left i will glady appreciate one

[email protected]


----------



## lekpkd (Mar 13, 2014)

Please someone send me an invitation code would be great thanks

[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## adamant783 (Mar 14, 2014)

Please send sn invite to [email protected] 
Thanks in advance


----------



## b33b45 (Mar 14, 2014)

hey guys, pls someone invite me on [email protected].
im very interested in aviate.
thanks a lot!


----------



## Assunta_Maggio74 (Mar 14, 2014)

*iwant one 2*

i want one 2 send me at [email protected]


----------



## joaophsantos (Mar 14, 2014)

*Code*

Hey people! Someone can help me?
I want aviate code. My e-mail is [email protected]
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ocovarr112 (Mar 14, 2014)

can someone send me an invitation?

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Myckhael (Mar 15, 2014)

Please invite.

[email protected]


----------



## Pнoenιх (Mar 15, 2014)

Invite me to aviate pls [email protected]


----------



## Armaell (Mar 15, 2014)

*Hello and still ^^*

Hello
I would be glad to have an invitation
I'll give after that three of my invite to let this thread to live.

[email protected]

Thank you very much, this launcher seem to be very interesting

(I hope we can edit on the forum so I can notify when I have an invitation here)


----------



## pianistaPL (Mar 15, 2014)

Could someone invite me? 
[email protected]


----------



## newinnov (Mar 15, 2014)

<email removed>


----------



## jags_the1 (Mar 15, 2014)

1 invite Pls 
[email protected]


----------



## taps77 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm keen to try this out if I can get an invite. [email protected], thank you!


----------



## Iamdapo (Mar 15, 2014)

*Invite code*

Can someone please send me an invite code?
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## jakubby (Mar 16, 2014)

Would someone mind sending me one of invitation? 
[email protected]. 

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Redrail (Mar 16, 2014)

[email protected]

Very much appreciated.


----------



## D1358531 (Mar 16, 2014)

I would like an invite too, please!

[email protected]


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

ditto.  pm me

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## dragoon881 (Mar 16, 2014)

could i get one please...
[email protected]


----------



## vaingro (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like an invite too. Thx in andvance

[email protected]


----------



## GIJoeInvinite (Mar 16, 2014)

*Invite*

Please give me one
[email protected]


----------



## quicky (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like an invite too. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## blindside2171 (Mar 16, 2014)

May I have an invite code please? I would love to be part of the aviate group. [email protected] . Thank you so much for your generosity in advance.


----------



## ilichva (Mar 16, 2014)

Can i get an invite [email protected]


----------



## xmanix87 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Get aviate without an invite*

OK Fellow XDA members, I have been on this site for years, well before even making a username I have been a quiet lurker. I have never asked a question because I have always been able to find solutions through search and I have rarely posted because where I do want to post I have not become eligible to do so due to not having met requirements.


Your reward for reading that rant is this: 

Download an old version of Aviate (you can find an old version through various resources, Google is your friend here) make sure it is pre-yahoo take over, I think the version that I found was 1.0. 

This older version will allow you to install and setup without an invite or any waiting.

After it is set up and set as your default launcher allow aviate to update to the newest version via the google play store

BAM!

now you have Aviate working, and you can even send out 5 invites if need be. 

Please click thanks if this post has helped!, and work quickly as I do not know how long this will work or if it will even be patched up in some way by Yahoo. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

xmanix87 said:


> OK Fellow XDA members, I have been on this site for years, well before even making a username I have been a quiet lurker. I have never asked a question because I have always been able to find solutions through search and I have rarely posted because where I do want to post I have not become eligible to do so due to not having met requirements.
> 
> 
> Your reward for reading that rant is this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Got a link?   Yes I googled...

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## xmanix87 (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me look it up again and I'll post it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

Here's the link I had to search again but this should be it  

http://www.mediafire.com/?l95f9fto9pptsla

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 16, 2014)

xmanix87 said:


> Let me look it up again and I'll post it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



awesome... thanks bud

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Swatto86 (Mar 16, 2014)

Could someone send me an invite please:

Got It

Thanks


----------



## DustinKimble (Mar 17, 2014)

*I've waited months....*

Please oh please oh please someone send me an invite
[email protected]


----------



## the.balloon.dog (Mar 17, 2014)

Would love an invite if ones going spare

[email protected]


----------



## arthur93 (Mar 17, 2014)

Invite? Someone? 
[email protected]
Thx in advance!

Sent from my Neeeeeexus 5


----------



## 6078031 (Mar 17, 2014)

支持楼主！


----------



## InTeRdIcT27 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Please*

Does someone have an invite for me? Thank you^_^ 
[email protected]


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have 2 invites left  PM me yur email.
Replies to this with yur email will get ignored... PM it

Posted from my I337 NB1 Dark Venom 3 SS version --- 20G Free Cloud --- https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## xmanix87 (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol use my method a page back... No invite needed with that...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## arthur93 (Mar 17, 2014)

xmanix87 said:


> Lol use my method a page back... No invite needed with that...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried your method yesterday and got no invites to share and I couldn't update in playstore. Tried again today and got 5 invites so I invited myself and installed from playstore. Thx buddy.

Sent from my Neeeeeexus 5


----------



## cleancorekiller (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes please if any are spare  

[email protected]


----------



## shaherito (Mar 17, 2014)

Send me [email protected] tq in advance 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## TeamMaverick (Mar 17, 2014)

*h3rp*

[email protected] 
plzzzzz


----------



## empecabel (Mar 17, 2014)

*pls! lets keep the chain on!*

Can i get on? Lets keep the chain alive!:laugh:
[email protected]


----------



## nevadasaga (Mar 18, 2014)

*deleted


----------



## jeremymolina (Mar 18, 2014)

The code "MUSIC" still working :good:


----------



## cosmicsatish (Mar 18, 2014)

Can someone be kind enough to send me a invite at [email protected]
Thanks in advance.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nevadasaga (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmm. People seem to request invites. Why you dont try this my unlocked Aviate Launcher?

Assume the forum moderator don't include this as a warez or something.

https://app.box.com/s/2kdzuso6zmavww3npv9k

Just make the chain keep alive. HIT THANKS IF YOU LIKE IT

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aly007 (Mar 19, 2014)

nm.


----------



## lindstroem (Mar 19, 2014)

*Key*

Please send me an invite on [email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lennis29 (Mar 19, 2014)

Please send me an invite on [email protected]
thanks


----------



## drdnght mrk lazarus (Mar 20, 2014)

I also want in the action
[email protected]


----------



## drew17095 (Mar 20, 2014)

*code*

Would also love an invite
[email protected]
Please sir


----------



## suprkain (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too please, [email protected] 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tejh (Mar 20, 2014)

deleted


----------



## CDAustin (Mar 21, 2014)

Also looking for a code for my second device. Got my original code, sent invites to 2 friends and 3 XDA members, and then needed a second one. So, if anyone has a spare, please send it to: [email protected]


----------



## mattoro (Mar 21, 2014)

*code request*

Appreciated and reciprocated 
[email protected]et


----------



## meital.szargel (Mar 21, 2014)

*code plz*



mattoro said:


> Appreciated and reciprocated
> [email protected]

Click to collapse




i will be happy
thnx

[email protected]


----------



## muphetz (Mar 21, 2014)

Invite please,,
lutfirahman.ppn @gmail.com


----------



## vision2u (Mar 21, 2014)

*Aviate invite*

Could someone please send me an invite?

My email is [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## czechu01 (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I also be the lucky one?


----------



## expiredd (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I get a code? PM please. Thank you.


----------



## iLogic86 (Mar 21, 2014)

anyone got a spare code?
my email was compromised and I got a different phone
I've had aviate before... and pay'ed it forward on xda =D


----------



## lennis29 (Mar 21, 2014)

I kept waiting for the code!!


----------



## FedExpressJoe (Mar 21, 2014)

I download the app and filled in YAHOO as code and it unlocked the app for me


----------



## mr_1999 (Mar 21, 2014)

Could someone get me an invite please? [email protected]

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## nesti123 (Mar 22, 2014)

*plss*

please invite me [email protected]


----------



## Craby88 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Code please*

Anyone can share me please,  [email protected] :fingers-crossed:


----------



## erichun20 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Code please*

Could I get a code [email protected]


----------



## quenquera (Mar 22, 2014)

I would like to try it, could someone send me an invite

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## vision2u (Mar 22, 2014)

Can someone please please send me an invite to [email protected]

Please~


----------



## kisnerct (Mar 22, 2014)

Could someone please send me a code? I will be sure to pay it forward  [email protected]


----------



## GWhite96 (Mar 22, 2014)

*code please*

could someone please send me a code? that would be appreciated [email protected]


----------



## xxivy (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi can a kind soul send an invite down this way: [deleted]

Thanks!

Edit: Never mind, decided to stick with Nova for awhile, thanks!


----------



## subak3557 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Codes pls...*

YAHOO and MUSIC both unavailable...

[email protected] plss...


----------



## Miss_Lynne (Mar 23, 2014)

Received code. Thank you.


----------



## Joshinhooo (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys. I would love to use aviate launcher. Can you send me a code? 
I will share all 5 Codes here again - promised.  

[email protected]

Greets


----------



## Tushar0489 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Aviate laucher code please ...*

Hey Guys,

Please send me the code to activate my Aviate launcher.

email id : [email protected]

Thanks .... :laugh:


----------



## Miss_Lynne (Mar 24, 2014)

Joshinhooo said:


> Hey guys. I would love to use aviate launcher. Can you send me a code?
> I will share all 5 Codes here again - promised.
> 
> [email protected]
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent one your way!

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




Tushar0489 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Please send me the code to activate my Aviate launcher.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent one your way!

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------

I have 3 Aviate Launcher codes left!  :victory:

Email me with your email at [email protected] and I will send a code your way!


----------



## guardante (Mar 24, 2014)

Need invite.send me please to [email protected]


----------



## Miss_Lynne (Mar 24, 2014)

All my codes have been shared. Thank you everyone!


----------



## derrick101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can I get a code please? [email protected]


----------



## wirelessos (Mar 24, 2014)

Please if you can, share the invite to wireless.ivan AT gmail.com , I will follow and share mine to the people. 

Thanks


----------



## muphetz (Mar 25, 2014)

Enter code : C946D7


----------



## kevp75 (Mar 25, 2014)

im out of invites... cant wait for this to be out of beta... im really lovin it 

Sent from my Deadly Venom SS 3.0 S4 ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## macrobber (Mar 25, 2014)

*Any codes laying around?*

Hey guys,
      Anyone have a code just laying around on the ground?  I can give it a new home...([email protected])


----------



## deedeeceleb (Mar 25, 2014)

Would be pleased to have a code, too.
Antitrendy(at)gmail.com
Tia!!!


----------



## obrienpen (Mar 25, 2014)

I would love an invite. Deleted. 

Thanks.


----------



## phanishashank (Mar 25, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## obrienpen (Mar 26, 2014)

macrobber said:


> Hey guys,
> Anyone have a code just laying around on the ground?  I can give it a new home...([email protected])

Click to collapse



Invite sent.  Cheers


----------



## sidlogsin (Mar 26, 2014)

*Invite Code Request*

Kindly send an invite code to my gmail id : [email protected] . Thanks in advance.


----------



## suhhan (Mar 26, 2014)

*invite*

plz send me a code at [email protected]
ill share mine here


----------



## elflois (Mar 26, 2014)

estilo someone who can send me a conde? [email protected] ty


----------



## tobiasbrock (Mar 26, 2014)

Really wanna try this. I have subscribed to the thread so I can return the favor to the next guys wanting a code.

My mail is: [email protected]

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gofix (Mar 26, 2014)

Me too [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Joshinhooo (Mar 26, 2014)

derrick101 said:


> Can I get a code please? [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent!


----------



## Abhijeetsinghvsf (Mar 26, 2014)

[email protected]
If any one has spare code please!

Sent from my LG-OPTIMUS-L5-E610/612F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## soverive (Mar 26, 2014)

*code*

Can you send me an invite please [email protected]


----------



## Nevilus (Mar 26, 2014)

[email protected] , send invite pls. Regards Nevill

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## raf.lozano (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm also waiting and very curious.
[email protected]
tkz


----------



## nwg (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd be really grateful for a code. [email protected]


----------



## D1358531 (Mar 27, 2014)

nwg said:


> I'd be really grateful for a code. [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## con100 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nevermind my request I got in.


----------



## nivekx9 (Mar 27, 2014)

Code please <3


----------



## Nadias (Mar 27, 2014)

Please invite me .
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## mattfitz (Mar 27, 2014)

I'd love an invite if anyone has one to spare, please?  Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## maamdroid (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking for an invite if available.


----------



## Fariqussalam (Mar 27, 2014)

Kindly ask for the invitation please..  
[email protected]


----------



## Copyalot (Mar 27, 2014)

Please invite me [email protected]
Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ConTejas2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## xsasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

I would like to test the Aviate

If possible send me invitation:
[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## crashnburn99 (Mar 28, 2014)

*invite please*

Please send an invite [email protected] thank you!


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 28, 2014)

*token*

id love a token for aviate as well! thanks in advance :victory:


----------



## jackrabbit_slims (Mar 28, 2014)

Jumping in for an invitation too, if anyone has any to spare. Thanks in advance.

joaopedromagalhaes [at] gmail.com


----------



## raf.lozano (Mar 28, 2014)

Nadias said:


> Please invite me .
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sent

Enviado de meu XT890 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mournblade (Mar 29, 2014)

May I have an invite please?

[email protected] gmail dot com

Thank you.


----------



## rayner123 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Aviate invite?*

deleted


----------



## x61tab (Mar 29, 2014)

rayner123 said:


> Hi could someone kindly e-mail me an invite... my email is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## kerniger (Mar 30, 2014)

hey, would be great if someone has an invite left for me: [email protected]


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone else with a spare? My Email is [email protected]. <3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kerniger (Mar 30, 2014)

tip: Google for aviate unlocked apk (can be an older version), start it, send yourself an invite and install newest version from play store. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone still need an invite? 4 left... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## crashnburn99 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you chevyguyss!!!


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 30, 2014)

crashnburn99 said:


> Please and thank you! [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## johann_89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Would be very glad if someone sent me an invite. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## mrahmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected]
Please i will share my invites too 
Thanks button will pressed if anyone gave me one :') hahaha


----------



## stibuz95 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can I have an invite please? Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## mrahmanda (Mar 30, 2014)

chevyguyss said:


> Anyone still need an invite? 4 left...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi, you have invitation left ? Can i get 1  ? Im really glad if you gave me one.
[email protected]


----------



## minz.tiamo (Mar 30, 2014)

*please send me a code*

please send me a code ! I really really want to experience this launcher now :laugh:
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted member 3984591 (Mar 30, 2014)

[deleted]


----------



## agent007ppk (Mar 30, 2014)

I would love to be able to test this launcher out guys. An invite please and thank you:
[email protected]

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## xxfwmxx (Mar 30, 2014)

*Invite*

If someone has another code available I would like one. I will keep the chain going.


----------



## vioalas (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I hate to ask but I'd love an invite too. I've been waiting too long. [email protected] I'll pay the favor forward! Thanks guys

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## akt255 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I want a code too.  
[email protected] 

Sent from my Micromax A77 using xda app-developers app


----------



## memmott (Mar 30, 2014)

I would appreciate a code if someone has one. I will share mine as well.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## collindv (Mar 30, 2014)

collindv at hotmail dot com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gdelpino (Mar 30, 2014)

Can I have a code too please?? gpm314 AT gmail DOT com

Thank you!!:fingers-crossed:


----------



## ekrobles (Mar 30, 2014)

*Code*

[email protected] 

please and thankyou!!!


----------



## rodrigobarg (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Hassbazzi20 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi I also would like an invite plz [email protected] thank you


----------



## davgriffith (Mar 30, 2014)

*Invite code plz... 'Yahoo' no longer works*

I would like an invite code as well...     [email protected] 

thank you everyone


----------



## geomichas (Mar 30, 2014)

*Would like a code.*

I would like a code.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jellobobbu (Mar 30, 2014)

My email address is [email protected]
If someone would be kind enough to send me an invite I would surely pay it back by inviting others. Thanks!


----------



## hempanicker (Mar 30, 2014)

[email protected]

Code me up homies...


----------



## Luna_Sky (Mar 31, 2014)

Would love to have a code!

[email protected]

No you are not mistaken.. that is one long e-mail addy.. with periods in between each word.. haha. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nadias (Mar 31, 2014)

raf.lozano said:


> Sent
> 
> Enviado de meu XT890 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really Thank you!


----------



## mcdanigr (Mar 31, 2014)

Code please 

[email protected]


----------



## dyrnych (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd appreciate a code as well. 

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Hassbazzi20 (Mar 31, 2014)

Plz invite me [email protected]


----------



## anuragb77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Please send a invite at [email protected] apreciate


----------



## lzplzp001 (Mar 31, 2014)

Plz invite me [email protected]


----------



## bbno3 (Mar 31, 2014)

[email protected]

code please guys <3


----------



## PhoenixCNX (Mar 31, 2014)

I would love one if you have any available.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## vudinhtung85 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd love a code, thanks in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 31, 2014)

vudinhtung85 said:


> I'd love a code, thanks in advance.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gauravcd (Mar 31, 2014)

Could someone please send me a code too. I've heard great things about this app and would really like to try it. 
Thanks :good: my email id is [email protected]


----------



## mrahmanda (Mar 31, 2014)

agent007ppk said:


> I would love to be able to test this launcher out guys. An invite please and thank you:
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





vioalas said:


> Hey guys, I hate to ask but I'd love an invite too. I've been waiting too long. [email protected] I'll pay the favor forward! Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sent! Keep chaining guys!


----------



## johann_89 (Mar 31, 2014)

Would be so glad if someone sent me an inivite, been waiting to try this launcher. Thank you very much.

[email protected]


----------



## badfish93 (Mar 31, 2014)

*invite*

Please send me an invite too 

niko.pasla at gmail.com


----------



## nirmalkurienmathews (Mar 31, 2014)

johann_89 said:


> Would be so glad if someone sent me an inivite, been waiting to try this launcher. Thank you very much.
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Invite sent... 
Enjoy & don't forget to post the feedback. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## emisiek (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, got one.


----------



## LucasSilva (Mar 31, 2014)

*Invite*

Can I have a invite too? Thank you!
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bl5 (Mar 31, 2014)

can i have one too please? [email protected]

thanks :good:


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 31, 2014)

Bl5 said:


> can i have one too please? bl5[email protected]
> 
> thanks :good:

Click to collapse



Sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## calhounhusker (Mar 31, 2014)

Would love an invite.


----------



## eagle0877 (Mar 31, 2014)

I would love one. Eagle0877 at gmail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mbonde (Mar 31, 2014)

I will like to get a invite please. :good:

[email protected]


----------



## ppdd (Mar 31, 2014)

I would love an invite code as well.  

I only read about this thing for the first time this morning, and if I don't start using it immediately I'll forget it exists by the time I get my requested code from Aviate.  

TIA!


----------



## chaosclarity (Mar 31, 2014)

Requesting a code...

Email: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## chevyguyss (Mar 31, 2014)

chaosclarity said:


> Requesting a code...
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sent!
Sorry folks all out now


----------



## ni554n (Mar 31, 2014)

Just blown away by this launcher! Who made this, deserves a medal...


----------



## gauravcd (Mar 31, 2014)

aan007bd said:


> Just blown away by this launcher! Who made this, deserves a medal...

Click to collapse



Could you please send me an invite. I really want to try this launcher. Thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## calhounhusker (Mar 31, 2014)

gauravcd said:


> Could you please send me an invite. I really want to try this launcher. Thanks
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent.


Also. thanks to whoever sent me my invite code.


----------



## gauravcd (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## prmd142 (Mar 31, 2014)

please send one to prmd142 Google's mail and be thanked!


----------



## Luna_Sky (Mar 31, 2014)

Would definitely love to have a code!

[email protected]

No you aren't mistaken.. that is one long e-mail addy.. with periods in between each word.. haha. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mentallo (Mar 31, 2014)

I would to like to check this launcher.

if anybody has a invite. that would be awesome.

[email protected]

thanx so much


----------



## emisiek (Apr 1, 2014)

Luna_Sky said:


> Would definitely love to have a code!
> 
> 
> No you aren't mistaken.. that is one long e-mail addy.. with periods in between each word.. haha. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Longest address EVER! 




mentallo said:


> I would to like to check this launcher.
> 
> if anybody has a invite. that would be awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done.


----------



## dyrnych (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd appreciate a code as well.

cdgreenelaw at gmail.com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Luna_Sky (Apr 1, 2014)

Wanted to give a big THANK YOU as I just got my code and fixing to mess around with Aviate shortly.. I took a sneak peek though and it seems pretty amazing!


----------



## magintz (Apr 1, 2014)

*and me*

magintz at gmail dot com

thanks


----------



## prmd142 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Nuno and Henderson


----------



## giovbod (Apr 1, 2014)

*Thank you in advance*

Anyone so kind to send me an invite?
My email is mariobertoncelli (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks


----------



## emisiek (Apr 1, 2014)

dyrnych said:


> I'd appreciate a code as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse





magintz said:


> thanks

Click to collapse





giovbod said:


> Anyone so kind to send me an invite?
> My email is
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




Done. I'm out of invites


----------



## MACkjam (Apr 1, 2014)

I would love an invite. Anyone have a code for me please?
I really appreciate it.

Regards,

Manuel

[email protected]


----------



## Venomous Viper 119 (Apr 1, 2014)

Can anyone please send me an invite? My email ID is, [email protected] or please send me a code. Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZacksBuilds (Apr 1, 2014)

If someone could send me a code for a birthday gift that's be great...

[email protected]

Thanks! 

Sent From My Carbonated Nexus 5 w/ Franco r37 ARTifyed


----------



## satyamdhaker (Apr 1, 2014)

xmanix87 said:


> Let me look it up again and I'll post it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks man its working.........u r roks........


----------



## jamiepotter (Apr 1, 2014)

Please send one for me [email protected] TIA!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dyrnych (Apr 1, 2014)

ZacksBuilds said:


> If someone could send me a code for a birthday gift that's be great...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent!


----------



## bobcat913 (Apr 1, 2014)

[email protected]

Sent from my XT1032 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maryhenry (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Folks... can someone please please invite me?? I'll pay it forward and share invites within this group after I'm in!

[email protected]

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## AramisKD (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys! Could you please send me an invite at [email protected] thanks!


----------



## mdkdue (Apr 1, 2014)

I am moving from an iPhone to Android tomorrow and this launcher looks just amazing!

If anyone would be so kind as to send me an invite to [email protected] I would really appreciate it.

Let's hope I can get on with Android!

Thanks so much
Guy


----------



## AramisKD (Apr 1, 2014)

xmanix87 said:


> OK Fellow XDA members, I have been on this site for years, well before even making a username I have been a quiet lurker. I have never asked a question because I have always been able to find solutions through search and I have rarely posted because where I do want to post I have not become eligible to do so due to not having met requirements.
> 
> 
> Your reward for reading that rant is this:
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys. This way you can also send an invite to yourself or someone else!


----------



## Luna_Sky (Apr 2, 2014)

mdkdue said:


> I am moving from an iPhone to Android tomorrow and this launcher looks just amazing!
> 
> If anyone would be so kind as to send me an invite to [email protected] I would really appreciate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent you an invite!


----------



## Chadwick108 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Would to like to try this on Gs4*

If anyone has a invite it would be greatly appreciated!
[email protected]
Thanks in advance! :good:


----------



## mdkdue (Apr 2, 2014)

Luna_Sky said:


> Sent you an invite!

Click to collapse



So kind!

Thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## bobcat913 (Apr 2, 2014)

Can someone please send it to [email protected]

Sent from my XT1032 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Winged_Soldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I would highly appreciate an unlock code too. I will keep the chain going.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## bhawin100 (Apr 2, 2014)

*please send invite code*

please send invite code for aviate to [email protected]

i'll send other invite code as soon as i recieve

thanx


----------



## Synne324 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Please Kindly invite me =D*

My Email is [email protected]
Please invite me =D


----------



## PixelExcel (Apr 2, 2014)

Please send me invite code.

TY in advance.


----------



## ImaginarySoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi

I'm really pumped to try this out. Looks like exactly what I need. I promise to continue the chain 

Viva la Android!

[email protected]


----------



## felissdrakkhen (Apr 2, 2014)

please send invite code for aviate to [email protected]

i'll send other invite code as soon as i recieve

thanx


----------



## rhisendark (Apr 2, 2014)

please send an invite code to [email protected]
 I promise that I'll send other invite code as soon as I receive it.


----------



## sabre3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Would love a code please.

[email protected]


----------



## siddbera (Apr 2, 2014)

Please send me a invite too at [email protected] 
Would definitely continue the chain further 

Thanks a lot


----------



## jeyd02 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Uhhhhhhh*

I want to try


----------



## pingpeppy (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd love a code! I'll keep the chain  a movin'. paulcirig (at) gmail.com


----------



## hlaraujo (Apr 2, 2014)

A code, please 

[email protected]


----------



## honeybunchie (Apr 3, 2014)

Requesting code in progress.... 

Loading... 50%... 

[email protected]


----------



## gnomosg (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi, 
Could anyone send me an invite at    gnomosg (at) gmail.com    please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ci3hu1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Send me plz [email protected]
I,ll continue the chain.tx


----------



## radnou974 (Apr 3, 2014)

[email protected]

pls


----------



## DickTaidor (Apr 3, 2014)

*Please invite*

[email protected]


----------



## alexdingdong (Apr 4, 2014)

[email protected] please and thank you!


----------



## gnomosg (Apr 4, 2014)

ci3hu1 said:


> Send me plz [email protected]
> I,ll continue the chain.tx

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## ci3hu1 (Apr 4, 2014)

gnomosg said:


> Send

Click to collapse



I Received it. tx

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




ci3hu1 said:


> I Received it. tx

Click to collapse





DickTaidor said:


> [email protected]

Click to collapse



sent by me. enjoy the beauty of aviate launcher. 4 invites left


----------



## gnomosg (Apr 4, 2014)

ci3hu1 said:


> I Received it. how can i send to others??

Click to collapse



On Aviate Home screen swipe from left to right. You will see "SPACES" list. At the bottom select "INVITE" button


----------



## memorylasts (Apr 4, 2014)

[email protected]

Please and thank you!


----------



## pn45 (Apr 4, 2014)

I will appreciate it if i can Get a coad. And i will give others 
[email protected]


----------



## JPSCardoso (Apr 4, 2014)

*Invite*

If anyone has an invite left email me pls: [email protected]

lets keep this chain alive :good:


----------



## SkillCam (Apr 4, 2014)

If you have a code left could you send it to [email protected] please.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ci3hu1 (Apr 4, 2014)

I changed my device. Now i need another code. [email protected]. Please send me an invite


----------



## FireFartFTW (Apr 4, 2014)

*Code*

Could i get one plz! [email protected]


----------



## e2rd77 (Apr 4, 2014)

Please send me a code. Thank you in advance
[email protected]


----------



## SleekBimmer (Apr 5, 2014)

An invite code would be greatly appreciated. 

[email protected]


----------



## grafaelmartinez (Apr 5, 2014)

*please*

Could I please get an invite code too?

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## rightushook (Apr 5, 2014)

Could I get an invite please?

[email protected]

Thanks, John


----------



## bhawin100 (Apr 5, 2014)

please send me an invite code, thanx in advance,,,, keep the thread alive..

[email protected]


----------



## rakinisbat (Apr 5, 2014)

Could i please get a invite to [email protected]

thank you


----------



## viettnct (Apr 5, 2014)

please....
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Bx16 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi! 
Can i please for invite?
[email protected]


----------



## lakeshow24 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi, can I get an invite ?  

[email protected] 

Please and thank you


----------



## TheyCallMeScoot (Apr 7, 2014)

nothing to see here, move along =p


----------



## oscarba (Apr 7, 2014)

Can I get one... can I? can I?
[email protected]


----------



## chocbywdr (Apr 7, 2014)

*Aviate Invite*

Can I please have access to this awesome seeming product.  [email protected]


----------



## Product F(RED) (Apr 7, 2014)

Can someone PM me a code or to ask for my email address? Please and thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## flat2k2 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you got an invite left, please send the code to [email protected] .


----------



## d3nnisd (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone able to send me a invite ? [email protected]


----------



## crashnburn99 (Apr 8, 2014)

*4 left!*

EB8B11


----------



## morgane91 (Apr 9, 2014)

hi. a code for me ... please :angel: [email protected]


----------



## Micahvdm (Apr 9, 2014)

Code please? [email protected]


----------



## SMaktub (Apr 10, 2014)

*Aviate Invite*

Please send me an invite for Aviate Launcher at [email protected]

Thanks in advance :good:


----------



## lanalove (Apr 10, 2014)

*code please*

Can I get a code sent to [email protected] please


----------



## suprkain (Apr 10, 2014)

It would be nice if the theme changed to dark at a certain time.


----------



## vrm4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Would like an invite to [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Gefjon (Apr 11, 2014)

Would really like to receive an invitation  flykrasj(@)gmail.com


----------



## aionchrno (Apr 12, 2014)

*Aviate Code*

can i get aviate code? [email protected]


----------



## kulguy (Apr 12, 2014)

[email protected]
 Please send me an invite code!
Thanks in advance

나의 Xperia Ray 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## shiva2610 (Apr 13, 2014)

Send me an invite code, please.
email:[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## JailBroKeN88 (Apr 13, 2014)

It would be really nice if someone could send me an invite code! 
[email protected]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderBird891 (Apr 13, 2014)

can you send me a link please!~
[email protected]


----------



## alexwak (Apr 13, 2014)

Please, send me an invite code
[email protected]
Thanks a lot


----------



## VaccaThreeSixteen (Apr 13, 2014)

For me? [email protected]  <3

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## english_sohen_0 (Apr 13, 2014)

[email protected] please!:angel:


----------



## ICWS (Apr 13, 2014)

Invite for [email protected], please.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## GURCU (Apr 14, 2014)

[email protected] please


----------



## vigitall (Apr 14, 2014)

Please, send me an invite code

[email protected]

Thank you,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone  have an Aviate invite code? Would be greatly appreciated! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Breikit (Apr 14, 2014)

can you send me an invite code please? 

[email protected]


----------



## Eriio (Apr 14, 2014)

Can someone send to me a invitation code?
[email protected]

i'll be verry thankfull for


----------



## fazilkp (Apr 15, 2014)

*send an invitation for me*

[email protected]
:good:


----------



## Breikit (Apr 15, 2014)

how can we know if someone has received an invitation? 
(I have not received yet)


----------



## davidtc (Apr 15, 2014)

invite me too!


----------



## dp13 (Apr 16, 2014)

*invite*

[email protected]


----------



## Pjddll (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, please send me one!  :'(   jajajaj I want one [email protected]


----------



## leothan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi, can send me the code to [email protected], thanks


----------



## terifish (Apr 16, 2014)

Please invite me [email protected]

I'll continue the chain as soon as i get invited


----------



## venomako (Apr 16, 2014)

*Please invite me!!!*

[email protected]   thx!!


----------



## snapdesign (Apr 16, 2014)

[email protected] pls invite me too... thanks

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## forgreatsouce (Apr 16, 2014)

*Invite please*

[email protected]


----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 16, 2014)

Id like to help continue the chain. [email protected]


----------



## CitizenErasedUK (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd really appreciate a chance to try this out, and pay it forward

zach(@)atwoodproject.co.uk

Many thanks!


----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 17, 2014)

CitizenErasedUK said:


> I'd really appreciate a chance to try this out, and pay it forward
> 
> zach(@)atwoodproject.co.uk
> 
> Many thanks!

Click to collapse




waited 2 days over 2 different threads. it seems people have become lazy and complacent


----------



## renatomauricio (Apr 17, 2014)

*Invite*

Please send me.

[email protected]

Thanks :laugh:


----------



## lscruggs28 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello! :cyclops:
May I have an invite please?

[email protected]


----------



## Cenobite_ (Apr 17, 2014)

Could someone send an invite to delted please?

EDIT: already received one. Thnx omarfmahmood


----------



## brenozito (Apr 17, 2014)

hi guys, can someone send me one plz?
[email protected]

Hope to see u soon on aviate

regards


----------



## "gd" (Apr 17, 2014)

can u send it 
[email protected],com   :laugh:


----------



## lalit387 (Apr 17, 2014)

Invitation will be highly appreciated

[email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Komat0se (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 17, 2014)

*invites.*

Gave one to my wife.

Next 4 requests get a code. Include your email in the reply or you get no code.

Private messages will be ignored and deleted


----------



## gapal (Apr 17, 2014)

*one for me please*

One for me please
[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 18, 2014)

gapal said:


> One for me please
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Sent. Enjoy. Please pay it forward by giving them out to others


----------



## ashmerae (Apr 18, 2014)

*Code!*

I would like one please! [email protected]



celljunkie707 said:


> Gave one to my wife.
> 
> Next 4 requests get a code. Include your email in the reply or you get no code.
> 
> Private messages will be ignored and deleted

Click to collapse


----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 18, 2014)

ashmerae said:


> I would like one please! [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent. Enjoy. Pay it forward and send out your extras. Still don't see any posts from you guys giving back. Damn shame.


----------



## ashmerae (Apr 18, 2014)

*Thanks!*



celljunkie707 said:


> Sent. Enjoy. Pay it forward and send out your extras. Still don't see any posts from you guys giving back. Damn shame.

Click to collapse



Got it! Thanks. 5 invites available!!


----------



## brenozito (Apr 18, 2014)

ashmerae said:


> Got it! Thanks. 5 invites available!!

Click to collapse



can i get one please? [email protected]

Thanks a lot! 

Regards
Breno


----------



## celljunkie707 (Apr 18, 2014)

brenozito said:


> can i get one please? [email protected]
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent. Enjoy. Keep it going please. Got one left but my friend wants it. Just texted me about it. Sorry guys I'm out.

Please keep it going. Do the right thing


----------



## Reefermattness (Apr 18, 2014)

Would love a code if someone would be so kind!

[email protected]

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## brenozito (Apr 18, 2014)

Reefermattness said:


> Would love a code if someone would be so kind!
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse




[email protected], Sent


----------



## cactuscat3 (Apr 18, 2014)

I would absolutely love an invitation! My email is [email protected]


----------



## Reefermattness (Apr 18, 2014)

cactuscat3 said:


> I would absolutely love an invitation! My email is [email protected]

Click to collapse



SENT! 

Pay it forward!


----------



## lscruggs28 (Apr 18, 2014)

May I please please please get an invite?
[email protected]


----------



## MrBigWaffles (Apr 18, 2014)

hey could I get an invite please?
[email protected]


----------



## devcor (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys, can you send me an invite?
[email protected]


----------



## mixalot2008 (Apr 18, 2014)

May I get an invite? I'm rather intruiged by the launcher.


----------



## reltson (Apr 18, 2014)

*Kep the chain going*

Would enjoy helping to keep the chain going.

[email protected]


----------



## cactuscat3 (Apr 19, 2014)

lscruggs28 said:


> May I please please please get an invite?
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## lscruggs28 (Apr 19, 2014)

cactuscat3 said:


> Sent

Click to collapse




Thanks man. I appreciate it!


----------



## djlucklu (Apr 19, 2014)

Can. I get a invite bro thnx [email protected]

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




celljunkie707 said:


> Gave one to my wife.
> 
> Next 4 requests get a code. Include your email in the reply or you get no code.
> 
> Private messages will be ignored and deleted

Click to collapse



Can. I get a invite bro thnx u [email protected]

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## betowankenobi (Apr 19, 2014)

*Invites*

I have 4 invites left. Let me know if you want one.


----------



## R1V4L (Apr 19, 2014)

betowankenobi said:


> I have 4 invites left. Let me know if you want one.

Click to collapse



Can I get an invite, please ? [email protected]


----------



## arifanwar (Apr 19, 2014)

Please send me one [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## betowankenobi (Apr 19, 2014)

arifanwar said:


> Please send me one [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't. "We've already sent an invite to [email protected]"

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




R1V4L said:


> Can I get an invite, please ? [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done. Enjoy and share with me a screenshot.


----------



## Susanno (Apr 19, 2014)

May i get an invitation pls ? [email protected] 
thx in advance


----------



## betowankenobi (Apr 19, 2014)

Susanno said:


> May i get an invitation pls ? [email protected]
> thx in advance

Click to collapse



Done. Invite more people and share a screenshot.


----------



## matheus_sc (Apr 20, 2014)

Can anyone send a invite for me,  [email protected]


----------



## betowankenobi (Apr 20, 2014)

matheus_sc said:


> Can anyone send a invite for me,  [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done. Invite more people!


----------



## maxdarek (Apr 20, 2014)

*please send me the code : [email protected]*

i will be very thankful to you please send me the invite  code


----------



## Eliasj (Apr 20, 2014)

Y'all got any more of dem invites?

[email protected] Thanks in advance, I'll do my part in passing on some more if I get one


----------



## Nyoko (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey,

I am intrested to get Aviate beta code if somebody have one to give.

Pm me so I can give my email address.


----------



## throwback1718 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd like an invite too please....

[email protected]


----------



## JoJostar (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd  also like an invite if anyone has any left [email protected]


----------



## androidisbest (Apr 20, 2014)

please pm if me anyone has one spare code

thanks


----------



## betowankenobi (Apr 20, 2014)

Eliasj said:


> Y'all got any more of dem invites?
> 
> [email protected] Thanks in advance, I'll do my part in passing on some more if I get one

Click to collapse



Done. Invite more people.


----------



## Eliasj (Apr 20, 2014)

betowankenobi said:


> Done. Invite more people.

Click to collapse



Sent out 3 already, got 2 left. 
EDIT: Out of invites, please pass them on if I gave you one!


----------



## adhyandroid (Apr 21, 2014)

Pls invite me, i'd like to try this app

This is my email : [email protected]


----------



## punkmonkey1984 (Apr 21, 2014)

Can someone pm me a code also please. 
Thank you.


----------



## cigator (Apr 21, 2014)

I just downloaded Aviate.  The confirmation email says the wait for activation code could be 2 weeks.

If anyone has an available invite code, I would appreciate it.

My email is [email protected].  

Thanks.


----------



## bhovoi (Apr 21, 2014)

Can anyone give me invites .... thanks..

[email protected]



In return I will also give invites to those who will ask also...


----------



## v3ll (Apr 21, 2014)

hey i want to try out this app, and sure I'll share my invite quotas to others here as well :

my email : [email protected]

thanks !! :angel:


----------



## reltson (Apr 22, 2014)

*Here you go.*



v3ll said:


> hey i want to try out this app, and sure I'll share my invite quotas to others here as well :
> 
> my email : [email protected]
> 
> thanks !! :angel:

Click to collapse



And.....Done. Enjoy and share!


----------



## amandeep_4 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Anyone have any codes left to share?*

If anyone has a spare code to give away please pass one on to me on to me.
Il share my invites with others to keep the link going. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## bejunk (Apr 22, 2014)

*thanx XDA *

got invite. thx to member mortrackz


----------



## AtomicTBag (Apr 22, 2014)

If anyone has a spare code to give away please pass one on to me on [email protected]

*I will share my invites with others to keep the link going here. *

Thank you!

*Ignore above, I now have invites to share!*


----------



## Nyoko (Apr 22, 2014)

cigator said:


> I just downloaded Aviate.  The confirmation email says the wait for activation code could be 2 weeks.
> 
> If anyone has an available invite code, I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Done

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cigator (Apr 22, 2014)

Nyoko said:


> Done
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.  After I get Aviate set up I will return to this site to share invites.


----------



## AtomicTBag (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok, I have found my own way to get invited! I found a way to share Aviate too.

PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## sevis (Apr 22, 2014)

AtomicTBag said:


> Ok, I have found my own way to get invited! I found a way to share Aviate too.
> 
> PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite.

Click to collapse



Hey there. Sent you a PM. Thank you in advance my good sir.


----------



## bhovoi (Apr 22, 2014)

I already received 1 invite... heres the code.. that I received.. 14529




I still have 2 remaining available invites..


----------



## siggaligga (Apr 23, 2014)

If anyone can be bothered, I would love to have an invite. Cant wait to try Aviate!

My email is sig.urdjaklin(a)gmail.com 

Thanks!


----------



## Coito (Apr 23, 2014)

invites finished


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2014)

*Aviate*

Really excited to try this out! The 2+ week wait time for an invite code is a major bummer though. If anyone has an invite code they would be willing to share, I will pay it forward. My email is sethludwig(at)gmail(dot)com. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rkriekle (Apr 23, 2014)

*aviate*

I would really like a code. I will forward mine on when they come. My email is [email protected]


----------



## jsaye2002 (Apr 23, 2014)

*Aviate invite code*

Does anybody have a spare invite? Will send mine out once I get one. [email protected]. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pekeltje (Apr 24, 2014)

Does anyone has a spare code ?
Would like to test it out.

My email is pekel_4  [@] hotmail  [dot]  com


----------



## patrol203 (Apr 24, 2014)

I would like to test this launcher, so if someone has a spare invitation code please send me one

email: [email protected]


----------



## webgrafx (Apr 24, 2014)

Please invite 

M'y email : [email protected]


----------



## AtomicTBag (Apr 24, 2014)

I've helped a few people get Aviate. Just read the instructions here (remove spaces): http s :// copy. com/ CDDSH 70emyXl   and then please remember to thank me as I ask in the instructions! Good luck!!!


----------



## miltosmic (Apr 24, 2014)

I would love to have one!!
Would really appreciate it!!!



Thank you in advance!!


----------



## LeoRex (Apr 25, 2014)

[email protected]

The cheat link ran out of invites, if someone could invite me, that would rule

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## blazezaku (Apr 25, 2014)

Can someone invite me please?

[email protected]


----------



## rbrkumaran1 (Apr 25, 2014)

*me too*

me too 

[email protected]


----------



## Jephuff (Apr 25, 2014)

got one, sending to others now.

-Jeffrey


----------



## theotheoth (Apr 25, 2014)

Edit: I got one. Thanks


----------



## dingokevin (Apr 25, 2014)

would love one 

[email protected]


----------



## theotheoth (Apr 26, 2014)

LeoRex said:


> [email protected]
> 
> The cheat link ran out of invites, if someone could invite me, that would rule
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent 

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




dingokevin said:


> would love one
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent (I have 3 invites until now)


----------



## VaibhavIahu (Apr 26, 2014)

[email protected] 

Please send me the code


----------



## shijier (Apr 26, 2014)

*Please invite me*



theotheoth said:


> Sent
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please send me a one -D [email protected]


----------



## anshuljetly (Apr 26, 2014)

*Aviate invite*

Please send one to me at [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## efwra (Apr 26, 2014)

*Chain link for chain link and it's growing*

I also would like to apply for an invitation code to try and of course to invite new people. 

--update--
I'm terribly sorry, forgot to add my email address: [email protected]


----------



## djkraemer (Apr 27, 2014)

Could I possibly grab one?
[email protected]

Thanks a million!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tagaa (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi there, please kindly sent me a invite. I'll sent back the invites as soon as i get it.

This is my email: 
[email protected]

Many thanks.


----------



## yags.liberto (Apr 27, 2014)

*Invite*

Hello, Can someone please invite me? I will pass on my 5 invites to others. [email protected]

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




LeoRex said:


> [email protected]
> 
> The cheat link ran out of invites, if someone could invite me, that would rule
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can i please get an invite? [email protected]


----------



## crackhead82 (Apr 27, 2014)

Please, send me one! Tks!


----------



## VulguM (Apr 27, 2014)

So... this thing is not compatible with the i9300? D:


----------



## sw1tchn1nja (Apr 28, 2014)

i'd appreciate an invite as well, will also pay them forward. 
[email protected]


----------



## notownsailor (Apr 28, 2014)

*Good day*

Can any of yall help a fellow sailor out with an invite code? [email protected] 

I'll share the love thanks


----------



## DankoPetrovic (Apr 29, 2014)

Would like an invite code, thanks...
mail is [email protected]


----------



## juanfers (Apr 29, 2014)

Would love to get one, please
[email protected] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexBlomkvist (Apr 29, 2014)

I'd like an invite, please. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqiel (Apr 30, 2014)

*Please*

:bd


----------



## vivek0418 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Please send me an invite....*

Please send me an invite...
[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Хрыч (Apr 30, 2014)

111


----------



## eugeneshiau (Apr 30, 2014)

Please invite me:
[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## guntienk (May 1, 2014)

i'd like an invite please:

[email protected]


----------



## dangluong (May 1, 2014)

Could you please share me a invite code ? 

[email protected]

Many thanks,


----------



## sonimayurp (May 1, 2014)

wud luv to be invited on [email protected]


----------



## i2k13 (May 1, 2014)

Please send me an invite to
[email protected]


----------



## SkVindicator (May 1, 2014)

*Hey*

I would like to get an invite too,please.
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## tezrenfroe (May 1, 2014)

*invite???*

Can i please get an invite [email protected]


----------



## makrandgupta (May 1, 2014)

*Anyone got any invites left?*

Hey, 

Anyone got any invites left? I'd love to try this app out. Please let me know. I will PM you my email.


Regards,
Makrand Gupta


----------



## mrl0n3ly714 (May 2, 2014)

if anyone still have code left 

[email protected]


Thank you


----------



## archer797 (May 4, 2014)

Can anyone please send me an invite to [email protected]


----------



## Bumper03 (May 4, 2014)

Would anyone send me an invite: [email protected]com

Thanks, Ábel


----------



## Oranjisama (May 4, 2014)

Hi someone pls send me an invite. Much appreciated. Email: [email protected]


----------



## ahso00 (May 4, 2014)

*Pls invite me*

It will be great if someone can help me!

[email protected]


----------



## niandubay (May 4, 2014)

Aaaaahhhhhhh   seeendddmeeeeee   pleeeaaaseeeee!!!! Aaahhhhhhhh!!!!



[email protected]


----------



## rossmoore21 (May 4, 2014)

[email protected] if any left.


----------



## ankrtkmos (May 4, 2014)

If there is any left
[email protected]

thank you


----------



## steveX10i (May 5, 2014)

Please send if any left. [email protected]. Will send as soon as I get one
Thanks in advance!! 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjhrulz (May 5, 2014)

*pick me*

Send one to me if anyone has one. tjhrulz @gmail.com
Will do my part and send a few to the next guys.


----------



## jepjepoy (May 5, 2014)

*Aviate Invite pls*

Can i have an aviate invite? [email protected] TIA


----------



## howardjkim (May 5, 2014)

*invite please*

[email protected]
if anyone has one please send me thanks.


----------



## jaris93 (May 5, 2014)

*invite please  *

[email protected]


----------



## Stuart Little (May 5, 2014)

I have reserved a code i hope that i can enjoy it very soon.
I've seen some screenshots and it looks amazing!


----------



## improwise (May 6, 2014)

Invite plz  

[email protected]


----------



## elgrecoFL (May 6, 2014)

Love the idea of this. Ready to pass it forward 

[email protected]


----------



## Stuart Little (May 6, 2014)

Invite plz
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shadow1dos (May 6, 2014)

Invite Code Plz! :fingers-crossed:

*[email protected]*


----------



## Stuart Little (May 6, 2014)

Yess i'm in !!! 
Thankyou Yahoo!!!
I have 5 invite codes now 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## clloyd (May 7, 2014)

Would love an invite if anyone has them to give. Willing to reciprocate once I get them! [email protected]


----------



## Abhilash_shivanand93 (May 7, 2014)

Invite code pleaasshhh... I've been looking for it since long.... Would love the help.. 
[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 7, 2014)

I will choose some people of this thread that i will invite but it's hard to choose who ....
I have 4 invites available and there are more coming because my family is using it 2 and my girl friend is using it too since today
That are much invites for people here!
Give me a good reason to give it to you!


----------



## Abhilash_shivanand93 (May 7, 2014)

I feel jealous of my friends g2 ... Its launcher has great home-baked options... I need to get this launcher bro.  We're all part of the same brotherhood... Thanks.. 
[email protected]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin901 (May 7, 2014)

invite code please
[email protected]


----------



## Stuart Little (May 7, 2014)

Abhilash_shivanand93 said:


> I feel jealous of my friends g2 ... Its launcher has great home-baked options... I need to get this launcher bro.  We're all part of the same brotherhood... Thanks..
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will send you an invite Abhilash l!
Maybe you could hit the thanks button to thank me 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Filipe07 (May 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I will send you an invite Abhilash l!
> Maybe you could hit the thanks button to thank me
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello Daniel,

Please, send me an invite. See you PM message.

Thanks


----------



## -Thanatos- (May 7, 2014)

invite code please

[email protected]


----------



## CptHans (May 7, 2014)

Invite me please
[email protected]


----------



## TomTheTiger (May 8, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I will send you an invite Abhilash l!
> Maybe you could hit the thanks button to thank me
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey!

Zou het erg waarderen als je me er eentje stuurde. 
[email protected]


----------



## Stuart Little (May 8, 2014)

TomTheTiger said:


> Hey!
> 
> Zou het erg waarderen als je me er eentje stuurde.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Aah een nederlander die gain natuurlijk altijd voor !

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

I have 6 invites remaining.
I've just send one invite to Tom Adolfs .
Someone else that can give me a good reason?

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## nameisbalu (May 9, 2014)

[email protected]
Plz send me code


----------



## jfrase (May 9, 2014)

if anyone could invite me please.
[email protected]


----------



## Space_Coke (May 9, 2014)

Could anyone invite me? Please...
[email protected]


----------



## thepoetvd776 (May 10, 2014)

If there are any spare codes please send one my way.  Thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## Stuart Little (May 10, 2014)

thepoetvd776 said:


> If there are any spare codes please send one my way.  Thanks
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Are you dutch?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## veritas2884 (May 10, 2014)

*Invite Request*

Hello,

Would love to try it out if someone can share an invite.

[email protected] :cyclops:


----------



## cones16 (May 10, 2014)

*Invite Request*

Can i take an invite too 

[email protected]


----------



## Morphs (May 10, 2014)

Can someone send me one too? 

[email protected]


----------



## Shlikstr (May 10, 2014)

They sent me a code some days ago to try their update. Try this code out guys, maybe it will work for you too: 4V14T3

Enviado desde mi Edison mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 11, 2014)

Shlikstr said:


> They sent me a code some days ago to try their update. Try this code out guys, maybe it will work for you too: 4V14T3
> 
> Enviado desde mi Edison mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Codes or are only for the corresponding device.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## D1358531 (May 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Codes or are only for the corresponding device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I received the same code.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 11, 2014)

D1358531 said:


> I received the same code.

Click to collapse



Hmmm... That sounds great....
And dumb for the devs of Yahoo
I thougt it was tweak/glitch/hack proof but.... Xd haha

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## D1358531 (May 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Hmmm... That sounds great....
> And dumb for the devs of Yahoo
> I thougt it was tweak/glitch/hack proof but.... Xd haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD


----------



## ddubz (May 12, 2014)

Shlikstr said:


> They sent me a code some days ago to try their update. Try this code out guys, maybe it will work for you too: 4V14T3
> 
> Enviado desde mi Edison mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



code worked for me thanks
if anyone needs an invite send me a pm and it might be a while till i see it but i will email you first 5 get an invite


----------



## Shlikstr (May 12, 2014)

ddubz said:


> code worked for me thanks
> if anyone needs an invite send me a pm and it might be a while till i see it but i will email you first 5 get an invite

Click to collapse



Great!  

Enviado desde mi Edison mediante Tapatalk


----------



## renel18 (May 12, 2014)

Send me too....thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kevp75 (May 12, 2014)

Mansnake said:


> ignore this post, just getting my posts up too 10 so i can post in development

Click to collapse



reported...

Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF


----------



## Stuart Little (May 12, 2014)

kevp75 said:


> reported...
> 
> Rockin it from my Blue Chrome Themed Deadly Venom SS 3.0.2 NC1 S4 (team: @Venom0642 @ted77usa @rebel1699) ~ 20GB free cloud https://copy.com?r=vtiraF

Click to collapse



Jeez !
Why do you report a newbie???
The rule that you have at least 10 posts is maybe good for some but i think that he wants to reach where he is joined for and that is defenitly the ROM development threads so just don't do that anymore that is not very social!
Thanks in advance. -_-


----------



## kevp75 (May 12, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Jeez !
> Why do you report a newbie???
> The rule that you have at least 10 posts is maybe good for some but i think that he wants to reach where he is joined for and that is defenitly the ROM development threads so just don't do that anymore that is not very social!
> Thanks in advance. -_-

Click to collapse



It's called fishing...


----------



## abvohera (May 12, 2014)

*help me too*

Plz send me invite at 

[email protected]


----------



## swaggyash (May 13, 2014)

*Aviate Invite Code Request*

please send me any invite code

[email protected] 


:good:


----------



## xamous (May 13, 2014)

[email protected]

Thanks! :angel::highfive:


----------



## baxibax (May 13, 2014)

[email protected]

Invite much appreciated !!

I'll make sure chain continues : )


----------



## The Government (May 13, 2014)

I have a code lying somewhere in my email, someone reply to this so I could know who to send it too.


----------



## ezzekl (May 13, 2014)

The Government said:


> I have a code lying somewhere in my email, someone reply to this so I could know who to send it too.

Click to collapse



I want it! [email protected]


----------



## paintenzero (May 14, 2014)

I would like to receive an invite and promise to keep chain going... s******[email protected]

UPD: Thanks! Received one!


----------



## kexarr (May 14, 2014)

Send me one please 
[email protected]

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## paintenzero (May 14, 2014)

I have invites. Please, reply to this message so I know who to send to.


----------



## Stuart Little (May 14, 2014)

paintenzero said:


> I have invites. Please, reply to this message so I know who to send to.

Click to collapse



There are enough ppl for you that wants a invite

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mtsfaria (May 14, 2014)

*Invite please*



paintenzero said:


> I have invites. Please, reply to this message so I know who to send to.

Click to collapse



Please send one to [email protected] ? please


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 15, 2014)

paintenzero said:


> I have invites. Please, reply to this message so I know who to send to.

Click to collapse



would like to try out. thank you.
[email protected]

err on the side of kindness


----------



## anilkumaronline (May 15, 2014)

*would love an invite*

i would love an invite please send me one [email protected]


----------



## kiranbarot326 (May 16, 2014)

Hello friends I am New here...okay let's start . To start Aviate we need code. But good news is we can use "YAHOO" as universal code. So chill.......

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## millicent (May 16, 2014)

kiranbarot326 said:


> Hello friends I am New here...okay let's start . To start Aviate we need code. But good news is we can use "YAHOO" as universal code. So chill.......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It doesn't work 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## staindone (May 16, 2014)

Can someone send an invite to [email protected] 

Thanks. ?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Le-Storm (May 16, 2014)

if anyone looking for invites i have 4 left


----------



## vishal1801 (May 16, 2014)

*19 48882836*



Le-Storm said:


> if anyone looking for invites i have 4 left

Click to collapse



i would love one can you send it  [email protected]


----------



## spicx212 (May 17, 2014)

Is There still codes? 
Can anyone send me one please?  :3

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## najsik (May 17, 2014)

THX


----------



## jc214x (May 17, 2014)

Would love a code! Please send to [email protected]


----------



## TomTheTiger (May 17, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Aah een nederlander die gain natuurlijk altijd voor !
> 
> Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dank je!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 17, 2014)

TomTheTiger said:


> Dank je!

Click to collapse



Ben je blij met je nieuwe launcher?
Me hele familie gebruikt het nu 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheepRaider (May 18, 2014)

Could anyone send me an invite please 
[email protected]﻿


----------



## shruti21 (May 18, 2014)

do u have any invite left..please mail me at [email protected]


----------



## acheney1990 (May 19, 2014)

Looking for an invite: [email protected]


----------



## Colbert87 (May 19, 2014)

*thanks in advance*

[email protected]


----------



## drakfire (May 19, 2014)

[email protected] thanks


----------



## iccolatte (May 19, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## b1gfo0t (May 19, 2014)

*Thank you!*

[email protected]


----------



## theranon (May 19, 2014)

[email protected]

TIA from Croatia!


----------



## usergone123 (May 19, 2014)

good
[email protected]


----------



## simitch (May 19, 2014)

thx

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

thx


----------



## acheney1990 (May 19, 2014)

I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want. 

Sent From My Xperia Z2.


----------



## orangkeren (May 19, 2014)

acheney1990 said:


> I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want.
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse



[email protected]


----------



## dwmaze (May 19, 2014)

acheney1990 said:


> I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want.
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse



Would you please send one to me at [email protected] if possible?

Thanks!


----------



## bobbypaiva (May 19, 2014)

acheney1990 said:


> I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want.
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse


[email protected]ahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## johndoe81 (May 19, 2014)

acheney1990 said:


> I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want.
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse



[email protected]

thanks!

EDIT: I don't need an invite no more! I have already received the offical one.


----------



## acheney1990 (May 19, 2014)

bobbypaiva said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sent. 

Sent From My Xperia Z2.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

I still have 4 left. Anyone else I missed?

Sent From My Xperia Z2.


----------



## drakfire (May 20, 2014)

I have 3 invites, reply (or pm) with your email


----------



## gutierrezdev (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] Please!!!



acheney1990 said:


> I have 5 invites. Reply with your email if you want.
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2.

Click to collapse


----------



## drakfire (May 20, 2014)

gutierrezdev said:


> [email protected] Please!!!

Click to collapse



Sent


----------



## iLogic86 (May 20, 2014)

please send me a code to
[email protected]

I had an invite sometime back but accidently deleted the email...lol


----------



## gutierrezdev (May 20, 2014)

*Thanks.*

Got it!!!. Thank you very much.


drakfire said:


> Sent

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 PM ----------

Code sent. Check your gmail



iLogic86 said:


> please send me a code to
> [email protected]
> 
> I had an invite sometime back but accidently deleted the email...lol

Click to collapse


----------



## Blueblob (May 20, 2014)

Hi
Can I have one please ? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## acheney1990 (May 21, 2014)

Blueblob said:


> Hi
> Can I have one please ?
> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All sent. Enjoy!

Sent From My Xperia Z2 On Bell.

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------

3 invites left. 

Sent From My Xperia Z2 On Bell.


----------



## gaustabl (May 21, 2014)

*Hello*



acheney1990 said:


> All sent. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2 On Bell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pls send one to me.
[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## drakfire (May 21, 2014)

gaustabl said:


> Pls send one to me.
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



sent


2 invite left


----------



## Blueblob (May 21, 2014)

acheney1990 said:


> All sent. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent From My Xperia Z2 On Bell.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  !

4 invites left 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## batranikhil (May 22, 2014)

*Aviate Invite Code*

Hi, 

Please send me an invite - [email protected].

Thanks a ton..!!



Blueblob said:


> Thank you  !
> 
> 4 invites left
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Blueblob (May 22, 2014)

batranikhil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please send me an invite - [email protected].
> 
> Thanks a ton..!!

Click to collapse



Voilà 
You're welcome 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Novasteampunk (May 22, 2014)

*invite code request*

may I have an invite code as well? 
[email protected]


----------



## Blueblob (May 22, 2014)

Novasteampunk said:


> may I have an invite code as well?
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done ! 


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## batranikhil (May 22, 2014)

Thanks..!!  



Blueblob said:


> Voilà
> You're welcome
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## boonheng84 (May 22, 2014)

*Aviate invitation code*

Hi, 

Please send me an invite - [email protected]

Thanks a ton..!!

Quote:


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

This launcher needs defenitly more features;
Like:
A personal assistant that will help you to survive your workdays 
A assistant that helps with everything
And make it more personal and let aviate learn stuff of our daily activities.
Let him watch your events and let him do his thing to bring you to the event.

Much work to do devs but nice start

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drakfire (May 22, 2014)

boonheng84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please send me an invite - [email protected]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sent

1 invite left


----------



## gravejester (May 22, 2014)

[email protected]

Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Blueblob (May 22, 2014)

gravejester said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Pretty please with sugar on top?

Click to collapse



Sent ! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

*throws hands up* Can I get an in-vite? Praise Jesus.

But seriously, invite please? [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Blueblob (May 22, 2014)

TheCaptainOfAwesome said:


> *throws hands up* Can I get an in-vite? Praise Jesus.
> 
> But seriously, invite please? [email protected]mail.com
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



My last for you 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Blueblob said:


> My last for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## mohdumar (May 22, 2014)

[email protected]


1 helping of invite please.


----------



## tsr1975 (May 22, 2014)

an invite please?

[email protected]

thank you very much


----------



## fernando.macho (May 22, 2014)

*invitation*

Please an invitation?
[email protected]


Thankssss


----------



## jordanwu97 (May 23, 2014)

*Invite!*

invite pls!
[email protected]


----------



## gravejester (May 23, 2014)

mohdumar said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 1 helping of invite please.

Click to collapse



Invite sent

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 AM ----------




tsr1975 said:


> an invite please?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thank you very much

Click to collapse



Invite sent


----------



## ammarvora (May 23, 2014)

*Invite!*

Please someone send me an invite on [email protected]  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matthai5 (May 23, 2014)

*Invite Please*

Give 4V14T3 A try


----------



## SquirtingCherry (May 24, 2014)

Would you please send one to me at [email protected] if possible?

Thanks!


----------



## kuclukkk (May 24, 2014)

still not interest with this launcher. my battery alwas drained fast with this.. but this launcher have something different must to try


----------



## LordFarcous (May 24, 2014)

Hi i'm interested. This is my email: [email protected]
Thank you very much!!


----------



## AnitaVenlo (May 25, 2014)

*Aviate invite*

Please can anyone send me an invite for Aviate Launcher?  

My email adress: [email protected]

Thnxxxxxx


----------



## Gen13 (May 25, 2014)

Hi. 

I'd really like an invite too if someone has one free. 

[email protected].

Thanks!


----------



## Maniac_78 (May 26, 2014)

Please please someone send me an invite!! [email protected] 

Thank you very much!


----------



## usernamegold (May 26, 2014)

Could I please get an invite at [email protected]? Thanks in advance


----------



## acerulz (May 26, 2014)

Hi, can i also get an request the launcher looks beautiful, if spare please mail to [email protected].

Thanks in advance


----------



## burnice (May 26, 2014)

Please send me an invite!! [email protected] 

Thank you!


----------



## qunx (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys, i'd like a code too ! [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Stickman (May 26, 2014)

*Invite please? May I have? *

Hello, may i request for an invite for this launcher?  I want it so bad! thanks!  this is my email address [email protected]


----------



## intelinside83 (May 26, 2014)

I'd love an invite please! [email protected]


----------



## JustYon (May 26, 2014)

try this one :
2A04D0


----------



## russjr08 (May 27, 2014)

Would love an invite if anyone can spare one! [email protected] (My Google Apps email)


----------



## bergs89 (May 27, 2014)

Hello, may I have an invitation, please?   
Thank you :laugh:
bergs89 at gmail dot com


----------



## jatin_2505 (May 27, 2014)

*Invite please!!*

Please send one invite to [email protected]


----------



## artursklaivs (May 27, 2014)

*Invite please!*

Hello boys and girls!
I would love to start testing AVIATE , but i`m "little" stuck in waiting for activation code...
Could You please send me one invite - i promise to share all my invites to You guys 

E-Mail: *[email protected]*

Already - Thanks a lot!


----------



## almog2900 (May 27, 2014)

thank you


----------



## seraphia9012 (May 27, 2014)

please please please i want it...YAHOO and MUSIC not working for me..it keep asking me to add account..
email: qiffahsnissuh @ gmail . com (no spaces)..thanks!:good:


----------



## Austinicus (May 28, 2014)

If any of you sexy people have one. Hit me up [email protected]



Peace off (Tobuscus) «------- Citation


----------



## misel86 (May 28, 2014)

Hello, can I have an invite too? my email is misel86 [ at ] [email protected] [dot] com
Thanks


----------



## boothbenny (May 28, 2014)

Hello, may I have an invitation, please?   
Thank you 

send to [email protected]


----------



## SeppV (May 28, 2014)

Hi, same here, I would love to test the aviate launcher, anybode has an invite left? 
First post, but reading along for a while. 
Many thanks

edit: got one


----------



## Dimitrizacari (May 28, 2014)

Hello, may I have an invitation, please?  My email : [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## shreyasvb (May 28, 2014)

can i have an invite please  

[email protected]


----------



## matt4068 (May 28, 2014)

I need an invite too please!!! [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## rohanchrome (May 29, 2014)

Someone send me an invite code... I'll pm the invites I get...

[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dornstar (May 29, 2014)

Can I get an invite please. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## subash8691 (May 29, 2014)

Can I get an invite too???! Waiting for the code for a week.

[email protected]


----------



## thepurepunjabi (May 29, 2014)

Hey I would like to be part of this chain 
count me in 
[email protected]


----------



## sharaku18 (May 29, 2014)

Is it possible that i might get an Invitation too?

I had greatly appreciate it! Thanks! 

[email protected]


----------



## boothbenny (May 29, 2014)

can i please get an invite and i will pass them on aswell thanks 
oh please send to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## bitmap0x (May 29, 2014)

Hi,

can you send me an invitation for [email protected]

Thank you:good:


----------



## UdiFlpb (May 29, 2014)

hi i just discoverd this launcher and it looks amazing can someone please give me an invite me mail is:
[email protected]

i would really appreciate it 
thanx


----------



## cavveman (May 29, 2014)

nvm, got one just now from aviate


----------



## tenchu_712 (May 30, 2014)

could I have an invite code, plz

[email protected]

thank you :cyclops:


----------



## barrtzz (May 30, 2014)

Hey

Can you send me an invitation for [email protected]

Thanks :good:


----------



## alanjolly123 (May 30, 2014)

please give me an invitee code... 

[email protected]


----------



## MathZ (May 31, 2014)

*Please*

please, give me an invitation

[email protected]


----------



## Lucreatias (May 31, 2014)

*Aviate*

Can I get a code too ? I'll be sure to pass along the chain.


----------



## dragunbayne (May 31, 2014)

I would really like to try this out! My email is my forum username @gmail.com


----------



## galupo (May 31, 2014)

An invite would be amazing my emial is my forum name @gmail.com


----------



## SolidBill (Jun 1, 2014)

Would appreciate a code. Excited to try out something new. [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## r0sh (Jun 2, 2014)

Loving it so far


----------



## milczarpl (Jun 2, 2014)

Please send a code to milczar @ gmail.com  Thanks


----------



## PhiberOptikPT (Jun 3, 2014)

I would like a code too - phiberoptikpt [at] gmail [dot] com

:fingers-crossed:

Thank you


----------



## kim319 (Jun 4, 2014)

Edit: Got my invite!


----------



## Orry520 (Jun 4, 2014)

*I'd like to join the chain *

My mail address is Orry @gmail. Com
Thanks!


----------



## spkbr (Jun 4, 2014)

Can someone please send me an invite? Thanks a lot in advance.

hyleafs @ live.com


----------



## winkelmaizter (Jun 5, 2014)

*key?*

I will pass it on if i get one! 
[email protected]


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

Id also love to try.

red_minez16 @yahoo.com


----------



## bones420la (Jun 5, 2014)

Has anyone actually got a invite through here recently?

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangkeren (Jun 5, 2014)

bones420la said:


> Has anyone actually got a invite through here recently?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I still have 2 invites left

---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 AM ----------




winkelmaizter said:


> I will pass it on if i get one!
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



 enjoy

---------- Post added at 04:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 AM ----------




m0nm0npalam0n said:


> Id also love to try.
> 
> red_minez16 @yahoo.com

Click to collapse



enjoy


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

orangkeren said:


> I still have 2 invites left
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks man!


----------



## uniquesky (Jun 5, 2014)

m0nm0npalam0n said:


> thanks man!

Click to collapse



love to try.

[email protected]


----------



## kim319 (Jun 5, 2014)

thx winkelmaizter!

All 5 invites handed out!

Enjoy!


----------



## polo045 (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd love to try. Just saw the YouTube video and I'm interested. Thanks. [email protected] 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tangodown78 (Jun 6, 2014)

I Just got 5 invites So first 4 ppl to msg me there e-mail I will send a invite (I Will edit this as soon as 4 are up!)
    



(4/4 Invites Sent)


----------



## cuzok (Jun 7, 2014)

*PLZ send me one invitation code*



Tangodown78 said:


> I Just got 5 invites So first 4 ppl to msg me there e-mail I will send a invite (I Will edit this as soon as 4 are up!)
> 
> 
> (2/4 Invites Sent)

Click to collapse



my email id : [email protected] 
i am egerly waiting for your respose


----------



## dmdusn (Jun 7, 2014)

Tangodown78 said:


> I Just got 5 invites So first 4 ppl to msg me there e-mail I will send a invite (I Will edit this as soon as 4 are up!)
> 
> 
> (2/4 Invites Sent)

Click to collapse



my email: [email protected]
Hopefully you still have one. Thanks!


----------



## Tangodown78 (Jun 7, 2014)

My invs are all done for the moment. I'll post again if I get more.


----------



## cuzok (Jun 7, 2014)

cuzok said:


> my email id : [email protected]
> i am egerly waiting for your respose

Click to collapse



THANX MAN YOU ARE AWESOME :good:


----------



## Nadejde (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello,

Can anyone spear an invite for me also?
[email protected]
Thank you!


----------



## tuskahoo (Jun 8, 2014)

Would like invite too 
[email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## faesh (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd like one too  [email protected]
Ty


----------



## Fedeloper (Jun 9, 2014)

Would like invite too 
[email protected]


----------



## shail0909 (Jun 10, 2014)

Please send me one

[email protected]


----------



## jan-willem3 (Jun 10, 2014)

Nadejde said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone spear an invite for me also?
> [email protected]
> Thank you!

Click to collapse





tuskahoo said:


> Would like invite too
> [email protected]
> Thanks!

Click to collapse





faesh said:


> I'd like one too  [email protected]
> Ty

Click to collapse





Fedeloper said:


> Would like invite too
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





shail0909 said:


> Please send me one
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Done!


----------



## Nadejde (Jun 10, 2014)

jan-willem3 said:


> Done!

Click to collapse



Thanks alot! What happens next? Do i get an email from Aviate? How long does it take?


----------



## anamnisia (Jun 10, 2014)

Can I have an invite please. Thanks in advance. 
[email protected]


----------



## faesh (Jun 10, 2014)

jan-willem3 said:


> Done!

Click to collapse



Ty a lot!


----------



## SirBarnz (Jun 10, 2014)

Could I get an invite too please?
[email protected]


----------



## El_Froz (Jun 10, 2014)

me too, please?

[email protected]


----------



## ooohhh2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Could i get an invite? Thanks so much in advance! 
yonviojor at gmail.com


----------



## ooohhh2 (Jun 11, 2014)

El_Froz said:


> me too, please?
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





SirBarnz said:


> Could I get an invite too please?
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





anamnisia said:


> Can I have an invite please. Thanks in advance.
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



Sent you guys an invite.


----------



## SirBarnz (Jun 11, 2014)

Got my address wrong sorry, its [email protected]
Would appreciate it if you could re invite.


----------



## ooohhh2 (Jun 11, 2014)

SirBarnz said:


> Got my address wrong sorry, its [email protected]
> Would appreciate it if you could re invite.

Click to collapse



Done
Edit: i gave away 5 of 5 invites


----------



## donniemceduns (Jun 11, 2014)

ooohhh2 said:


> Done
> Edit: i gave away 5 of 5 invites

Click to collapse



Hello please can i get an invite too. my email is [email protected] Thanks :angel:


----------



## belas87 (Jun 12, 2014)

invite please? 
[email protected]


----------



## mich.brzezinski (Jun 12, 2014)

could anyone invite me?

[email protected]


----------



## akt255 (Jun 12, 2014)

May I also get an invite? 

Sent from my Micromax A77 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D4n13le (Jun 12, 2014)

Can I get an invite, too? :fingers-crossed:

Tyvm!


----------



## garrett69 (Jun 12, 2014)

Please send invite. Thank you

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Lorgios (Jun 12, 2014)

One for me please 

[email protected]


----------



## freddan84 (Jun 12, 2014)

Would love an invite. Will send 4 invites after (one will be used to my friend) 
[email protected]

Love this community
Take care friends!


----------



## eFkoO (Jun 12, 2014)

one 4 me plss 
[email protected]


----------



## nworoid (Jun 13, 2014)

*tnx in advance*

deleted


----------



## Alex7X (Jun 13, 2014)

Please guyz invite me! I can't wait!
Τhank you!
[email protected]


----------



## backupexec (Jun 13, 2014)

*Invite code*

Hi Guys. 

Can I please get an invite? [email protected]

Thanks in advance ☺


----------



## Wingzer (Jun 13, 2014)

backupexec said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Can I please get an invite? [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advice ☺

Click to collapse



Me too, [email protected]


----------



## Olivum09 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi, Can you send me an invite?
Thank you 
[email protected]


----------



## enyeto (Jun 13, 2014)

*invite*

invite please [email protected]


----------



## nworoid (Jun 14, 2014)

D4n13le said:


> Can I get an invite, too? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse





Lorgios said:


> One for me please
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse





eFkoO said:


> one 4 me plss
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



invitation sent


----------



## darkbash (Jun 14, 2014)

*invite*

Hello !
Can I get an invite too ? [email protected]
Thanks in advance ﻿


----------



## ribeiro.joaov (Jun 14, 2014)

Can I get an invite too ? [email protected]


----------



## bones420la (Jun 14, 2014)

I was sent a code within a hour of posting on their Facebook page.  Already sent my 5 invites

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbow2106 (Jun 15, 2014)

Can you send me an invite, please? :laugh:
Mail: [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## luisfillipe (Jun 15, 2014)

*invite?*

can someone send me a invite? [email protected]


----------



## Dims_Camper (Jun 16, 2014)

hook me up :3

[email protected]


----------



## conspiracykc (Jun 16, 2014)

This looks great. Please invite me as well


----------



## Green Robo (Jun 16, 2014)

*invite*

Plz send me an invite
Pleaseeee
[email protected]


----------



## Mikster97 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Would like a code please*

[email protected] 

Much appreciated


----------



## JeannMarinho (Jun 16, 2014)

*Invite*

Can anyone send me a invite?

Ty! :good:


[email protected]


----------



## KenadyDwag44 (Jun 16, 2014)

An invite would be much appreciated! ☺
[email protected]
Thanks!

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexymotherfakir (Jun 16, 2014)

Would appreciate an invite if anyone has one to spare. [email protected]


----------



## gustavo222 (Jun 16, 2014)

Could somebody invite me?

[email protected]

Thank in advance!


----------



## zigbee_chitti (Jun 16, 2014)

An invite would be much appreciated! [email protected]
Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## rockmeister (Jun 16, 2014)

Please send an inite to rock dot meister64 at gmail dot com



zigbee_chitti said:


> An invite would be much appreciated! [email protected]
> Thanks in Advance!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## rdejager (Jun 17, 2014)

Would love a code, [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## barak302 (Jun 17, 2014)

Please I would love to have an invite
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## psid (Jun 17, 2014)

Would love an invite if anyone can spare one! 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Deathonator (Jun 17, 2014)

*Code*

I want one too at Div[email protected]


----------



## KevinRblz (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd really appreciate an invite, thanks in advance. [email protected]


----------



## parleyp (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love a code too.

Thanks


----------



## berta220 (Jun 18, 2014)

Please! Invite me!
 Send me a code to fedeb89 @ gmail.com

Thank you, guys!


----------



## myid.m (Jun 18, 2014)

Send me an invite too..
[email protected]

Realy apreciate.tq


----------



## MossyoneN3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Would love a code if any are left [email protected]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## right7left (Jun 18, 2014)

May I have a code? Would be appreciate for your help and will send my quota to others

[email protected]


----------



## rukenau (Jun 18, 2014)

please send a code for me
[email protected]


----------



## xlcazale (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi,

I'd love to get a code as well. No sure if all the folks who come here actually get one and then share their invites but I surely would 
if someone is willing to send me one, please email at [email protected]

Thanks !


----------



## The_Sid21 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi !

Can I have an invite code please ? I'll really appreciate 

=> [email protected]

Thank you very much


----------



## cloto70 (Jun 20, 2014)

Can I have a code? [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Steve999 (Jun 20, 2014)

Could you send me a code?

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## br1anot (Jun 20, 2014)

Someone send me an invite code [email protected]


----------



## mark3180 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Can someone plaese send me a code*

Can someone plaese send me a code

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## gsprlls (Jun 20, 2014)

*invite code*

Could someone be so awesome and send me an invite code to [email protected] ? I am going to give away mine as soon as someone need them


----------



## deletejunk (Jun 20, 2014)

*code*

Would love an invitation code here to


[email protected]


Thx in advance


----------



## random (Jun 20, 2014)

Would love an invite code

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## joaoluizsv (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey, guys. I would be very grateful if anybody could send me an invite to [email protected]. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ravariya (Jun 20, 2014)

d3xp2pc said:


> This thread started as a simple giveaway of invites to the new home screen application Aviate.
> 
> It has turned out to be more popular than I could of imagined. So if you receive an invite from someone please reciprocate and send one to your fellow xda members.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MUSIC And YAHOO Both codes didnt worked for me

Anyway if anyone have the invites than I'm glad to recieve one


----------



## tvanstone (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm currently in the queue for a code.  If anyone would be so kind as to send me an invite I'd be willing to turn my invites back over to this community and share the wealth!

thomasvanstone [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## monojasalways (Jun 20, 2014)

Please send an invitation...  
[email protected]

Sent from my m2 using xda premium


----------



## Minux13 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Aviate code*

Hello everybody,

If someone can invite me on aviate beta I will really appreciate  
Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## mojebd (Jun 21, 2014)

me too please

[email protected]


----------



## kmurat (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, someone have a code for me ?

Thanks :fingers-crossed:

murat.temir.fr [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## kriznanda (Jun 21, 2014)

please invite ignatius.krisnanda(at)gmail(.)com :cyclops:


----------



## curryfever (Jun 22, 2014)

*request for invite*

Hi all, would really appreciate an invite code to [email protected]. thanks in advance


----------



## facelessone1 (Jun 22, 2014)

One Aviate invite to ******

Thank You 

edit: got it myself, download some other working version, send myself a code 

sent codes to: roxor11, curryfever, kriznanda and mojebd


----------



## roxor11 (Jun 22, 2014)

i would really like a code for aviate 

[email protected]

thanks DD


----------



## PradyumnaKale (Jun 22, 2014)

I would like a code....
[email protected]


----------



## ZilchCrosby (Jun 22, 2014)

Please send me an invite [email protected]

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mostfunwithfire (Jun 22, 2014)

[email protected] plesse

Sent from my HTC One M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maine_fungi (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected]

Could I get an invite 

Thanks!


----------



## alexp4135 (Jun 23, 2014)

If this is still going please could I get an invite. 

[email protected]

Thank you!!


----------



## Saurabh Shah (Jun 23, 2014)

please send me a invite.

[email protected]

 thanks in advance


----------



## Chacka192 (Jun 23, 2014)

[email protected]

thanks, you are awesome


----------



## raniero1 (Jun 23, 2014)

done
Thank you!


----------



## tomtemor (Jun 23, 2014)

mail at swestore dot net

Thanks!


----------



## maine_fungi (Jun 23, 2014)

alexp4135 said:


> If this is still going please could I get an invite.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you!!

Click to collapse



Sent!


----------



## PersianNexus (Jun 23, 2014)

any spare codes please?


----------



## maine_fungi (Jun 23, 2014)

a-ssassi-n said:


> please send me a invite.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Invite Sent!  Pay it forward!


----------



## dodoqq (Jun 23, 2014)

please send me an invite also 

[email protected]


----------



## RAULR2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Deleting...


----------



## alexp4135 (Jun 24, 2014)

maine_fungi said:


> Sent!

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## proudh0n (Jun 24, 2014)

*Invite*

[email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## rainbow2106 (Jun 24, 2014)

could you send me an invite please 
mail: [email protected]


----------



## zeu55 (Jun 24, 2014)

Please send me invite on [email protected].com


----------



## slawko000 (Jun 24, 2014)

can someone send me an invite at [email protected] ?


----------



## akedo1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, Still need an invite please if someone could..  still have to use beta on gingerbread.. Thanks in advance..  [email protected]


----------



## robbiemorar (Jun 25, 2014)

*Invite*

Could I also get an invite? [email protected]

Do you guys have any idea why the Play Store says Aviate is not compatible with my device? I'm using HTC One X (international version) with SlimKat Android 4.4.3 on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## delivery727 (Jun 25, 2014)

an invite please

[email protected]


----------



## Alex2young (Jun 26, 2014)

*hi*



delivery727 said:


> an invite please
> 
> [email protected]

Click to collapse



could you invite me when you get your code plz and thank you [email protected]


----------



## Epic. (Jun 26, 2014)

Why do you guys still need invites? It's free for everyone now.


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jun 26, 2014)

Epic. said:


> Why do you guys still need invites? It's free for everyone now.

Click to collapse



Funny thing is it was always free once you installed the app it sends you a invite within 3 days I got mine when I first launched in a couple hours

*Sent from N900A ThunderKat HeadQuarterZ*


----------



## mega g (Jun 26, 2014)

Can anyone invite me please? 
My email is: [email protected],com


----------



## herindedhia (Jun 26, 2014)

*Aviate Battery Issues*

I was using this launcher but it really had a bad battery usage so i uninstalled it,But it was very unique that other launchers in market


----------



## ilikered (Jun 26, 2014)

Epic. said:


> Why do you guys still need invites? It's free for everyone now.

Click to collapse



It still needs an invite code for Gingerbread users. I'm one of them.


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 26, 2014)

Can you use with root?

Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Epic. (Jun 26, 2014)

ilikered said:


> It still needs an invite code for Gingerbread users. I'm one of them.

Click to collapse



Oh fair enough. You could still google for the apk file and install it that way 



jizzle0930 said:


> Can you use with root?
> Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah buddy, I'm using it with root.


----------



## ilikered (Jun 27, 2014)

Epic. said:


> Oh fair enough. You could still google for the apk file and install it that way
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy, I'm using it with root.

Click to collapse



Tried that as well. apk file doesn't get installed on gingerbread. Says package file couldn't be installed. But gets successfully installed on jellybean. After reading through, I found that the version that they released doesn't support android below 4.0 and they are working hard to release a gingerbread supported version. So, got to wait.


----------



## AnastasiuMarius (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi!

I still need an invitation. Can anyone send me one to my e-mail : [email protected]

10x


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

AnastasiuMarius said:


> Hi!
> 
> I still need an invitation. Can anyone send me one to my e-mail : [email protected]
> 
> 10x

Click to collapse



Hey there ,

You are currently able to use it without entering an invite code.
Beta is over no invites anymore.


----------



## xtntx (Oct 27, 2014)

You dont need no invite any more ??? 

how can i download the AVIATE NEW BETA then  ?


----------



## UdiFlpb (Oct 27, 2014)

xtntx said:


> You dont need no invite any more ???
> 
> how can i download the AVIATE NEW BETA then  ?

Click to collapse



through the google play store


----------

